# My BIL, a good guy



## SteveH (Jul 27, 2009)

My bro-in-law bought an MS 250 last year after a lot of research. Perfect for him. He's one of the really good guys, too. Lives a few blocks from my elderly mother, and I live almost a thousand miles away, so he's stuck with doing a lot of fix and repair and install duties for her. Which he does with unfailing humor and smiles. Middle of the night and her water line freezes? He's up and over there. 

Anyhow, I also have a younger brother who is an idiot. And selfish and greedy. 
The BIL goes over to mom's yesterday to trim off two 14 inch diameter by 25 ft. long limbs, dead, in a large tree...one limb out over my mother's house, the other over a neighbor's. The tree removal service wanted $2,000. Mother, on SS, had about zero. So BIL says, again, ok, he'll take care of it. 

It's 100 degrees F., he works all day to very, very carefully trim up these limbs to shorten them, and to avoid damage to a myriad of "stuff" in those yards, plus the houses and two picture windows. 

Little brother the jerk comes by and BIL asks for ten minutes assistance lowering the largest limb, now trimmed down to a 12-inch by 14 ft. long log, from the tree, all roped off safely and BIL will make final cut if brother will just stand off a ways and JUST HOLD the rope. BIL looks down, just before he cuts, and brother has let go the rope and pulled out his cell phone, which he's dialing. Some cussin' and etc., brother puts the phone away and picks up the rope, griping. 

BIL makes final little cut, the limb begins to move, he looks down and my brother is walking off and drops the rope, moving towards his car. The limb, which BIL figures weighs 200#, falls butt end down [the rope dragged on the overhead limb a bit and so the limb hesitated just a second], flipped up on one end, moves over a ways to where it was unexpected, and "pile-drove" itself right down to the ground. 

Well, except it was insulated from the ground by BIL's almost new MS 250. Yep, he said you couldn't have dropped the flat end of the limb any more perfectly onto his saw. My brother just called over, hey, it wasn't his fault, and drove off. 

It will come as no surprise that I'm really good buddies with my BIL and haven't spoken with that brother in over fifteen years.

And, yes, BIL should have moved his saw farther away. It was blistering hot, he was sweltering, all brother had to do was just hold the end of the rope for thirty more seconds.


----------



## olyeller (Jul 27, 2009)

*Can't live with 'em... stop right there*

That falls under the heading of "you can pick your nose but you can't pick your family." My little sister is very similar in that kind of clueless department.

Hey guys, how about we start a fund and pitch in a $5, $10 or $20 bill to help replace the saw? A good B-I-L like that needs a pat on the back instead of a kick in the teeth. I'm willing to send an envelope; maybe some others can join in? Steve, PM me please if you're cool with the idea. I don't mean to be pushy, just trying to help out.


----------



## Brian VT (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm in for a donation. Paypal would be handy but give a mailing address if no Paypal.


----------



## olyeller (Jul 27, 2009)

*Where to send $$?*

I was thinking about this, and if privacy is an issue, I'd be willing to send my donation to the local saw dealer under your BIL's name--if he's on trustworthy terms with the dealer. Just a thought.


----------



## mheim1 (Jul 27, 2009)

> Hey guys, how about we start a fund and pitch in a $5, $10 or $20 bill to help replace the saw?



Great idea.
Count me in.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jul 27, 2009)

Count me in, its a good cause.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## rupedoggy (Jul 27, 2009)

How about we find out what parts need replacement and try to round up the parts? Plenty of us have parts available. SteveH can install and everyone is happy.


----------



## snofrog (Jul 27, 2009)

sounds like someone has an azzwhoopin waiting for them .


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 27, 2009)

To the OP I have a 026 needs piston cyclinder see this thread http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=102350 if that will get this started?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone with some parts? Where am I sending this saw.


----------



## R Walter (Jul 27, 2009)

Can't younger brothers sometimes just be so wonderful?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 27, 2009)

I wish somone besides me would be will to bild it! I don't trust my work when it's not going to my family.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 27, 2009)

Anybody out there?


----------



## super3 (Jul 27, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I wish somone besides me would be will to bild it! I don't trust my work when it's not going to my family.




I'll volunteer the build.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 27, 2009)

super3 said:


> I'll volunteer the build.



If the OP likes the deal I'll send it to you.


----------



## dustytools (Jul 27, 2009)

I dont have any parts but Im in for a few bucks.


----------



## dancan (Jul 27, 2009)

I have an almost complete 250 in a box ,was not running when I got it , no use to me so I'll throw it in if needed .


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jul 27, 2009)

So how about sending $ donations to brad for an OEM top end for it? I'm in. Maybe he has Paypal?


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 27, 2009)

I will be willing to chip in some money for the parts needed for either saw. Brad had mentioned OEM parts from bcorradi for the 026 in the other thread. PM me and let me know what is needed....


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 27, 2009)

Anybody heard from OP I have been out in shop last couple hours putting brakes on 10 wheeler dump truck takes a while.


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 27, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Anybody heard from OP I have been out in shop last couple hours putting brakes on 10 wheeler dump truck takes a while.



I just PM him.....


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 27, 2009)

I'll jump back on this tomorrow, it's been a long day.


----------



## KMB (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a 260, but no spare parts. I can help with a few bucks. I'll follow this thread to see where it goes.

Kevin


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jul 27, 2009)

dancan said:


> I have an almost complete 250 in a box ,was not running when I got it , no use to me so I'll throw it in if needed .



I'm pretty well checked out on the homeowner saws. I'd be glad to build the 250 if that is the way you guys want to go.


----------



## olyeller (Jul 28, 2009)

You guys are great! Look at all the people and options we've got lined up before the OP has even checked back in. This should be fun for him and his BIL. This is what AS is all about.


----------



## jra1100 (Jul 28, 2009)

*I'm in*

I don't own a Stihl, hence no parts, but if you can set up a paypal or an address I'll send 10 bucks to help with whatever, more if needed, let me know where to send. JR


----------



## spacemule (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice gesture from you guys, but I can't help thinking I'd be sure the man actually wants a gift before setting anything. up. Some people might take offense to such a thing.


----------



## olyeller (Jul 28, 2009)

*Relax, Space*



spacemule said:


> Nice gesture from you guys, but I can't help thinking I'd be sure the man actually wants a gift before setting anything. up. Some people might take offense to such a thing.




Nobody is forcing anything on anybody, Space. Look at the original offer and you'll see that we're seeking permission from SteveH before anyone proceeds. Just trying to rebuild a little faith in their fellow man, after the younger brother shafted the BIL with his irresponsibility. If nothing else, all the kind thoughts should give a good boost to that family. 

And again, thanks to all you AS people who have voiced a willingness to step up and help out another saw guy. You guys rock!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 28, 2009)

spacemule said:


> Nice gesture from you guys, but I can't help thinking I'd be sure the man actually wants a gift before setting anything. up. Some people might take offense to such a thing.



I'm just looking for the BIL of OP to see nice guys don't always finish last.


----------



## Brian VT (Jul 28, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I'm just looking for the BIL of OP to see nice guys don't always finish last.


+2. Same here.


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 28, 2009)

there's an AS member here that has oem top ends for a very good price. We can all chip in and but the top end for supercabs 026. If he liked his 250, he'll LOVE an 026!!


----------



## SteveH (Jul 28, 2009)

Original Poster here. I am truly stunned and humbled at the offers, folks. I almost don't know what to say. 

Many thanks, but the BIL is well on his way to fixing his saw. He's not a "saw guy" as some on the forum in that he doesn't cut a lot. But he's one of the most capable people I know and he called and asked a few good questions and I talked him thru some steps to disassemble and etc. He's never done a saw but by asking a few questions he was able to do it. By the way, he tells me that the cylinder/case/carb seem to be in good shape, once he picked away the bad plastic parts. At least it appears so at this time. I can only assume that the handle and shroud and stuff dissipated enough energy that the engine was protected. It is his first Stihl and he said, "I cannot believe this saw wasn't crushed flat as a pancake." I've seen saws go thru much less than this one did and be completely destroyed. [I am still wondering whether the carb/cylinder are really ok but he should know later today.]

It appears that he's gonna be able to get the parts together and right now, the only thing he might end up needing is the plastic top shroud/cover and possibly the air filter cover, though he thinks he's got one lined up. He thinks the handle and etc. are reusable. [He's the kind of guy who will at least try to rebuild or repair anything, even a half-wrap handle. Just his way.] I will post more if we are unable to find the final pieces of plastic. Maybe someone will have a junker parts 250. 

Again, I was just posting a "nightmare saw story" and am blown away at the response. In fact, the BIL is usually the one doing the "jumping in to help" and he's gonna be blown away, too. 

Thanks a million folks, I'll pass on these responses later this morning.


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 28, 2009)

SteveH said:


> Original Poster here. I am truly stunned and humbled at the offers, folks. I almost don't know what to say.
> 
> Many thanks, but the BIL is well on his way to fixing his saw. He's not a "saw guy" as some on the forum in that he doesn't cut a lot. But he's one of the most capable people I know and he called and asked a few good questions and I talked him thru some steps to disassemble and etc. He's never done a saw but by asking a few questions he was able to do it. By the way, he tells me that the cylinder/case/carb seem to be in good shape, once he picked away the bad plastic parts. At least it appears so at this time. I can only assume that the handle and shroud and stuff dissipated enough energy that the engine was protected. It is his first Stihl and he said, "I cannot believe this saw wasn't crushed flat as a pancake." I've seen saws go thru much less than this one did and be completely destroyed. [I am still wondering whether the carb/cylinder are really ok but he should know later today.]
> 
> ...



Just let us know how it turns out!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 28, 2009)

Let me know if we can help if saw is not needed we can paypal for a new handle and plastic.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 28, 2009)

I haven't gave up on this idea now that we have support and on a roll can we still build this saw I'll mail it to Brad and see if he'll build it for me and we'll somehow figure a way to give it to the needest member (no begging) ha ha even if he has to set on the saw untill some members saw craps out. Maybe give it to this AS sight host, or give it away at a GTG. I'm just throwing some ideas out there. Anybody got any ideas.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 28, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> ...I'll mail it to Brad and see if he'll build it for me...



Absolutely!


----------



## Scooterbum (Jul 28, 2009)

Why not send to him anyway, for being a standup guy.
Everybody needs a back-up saw.


----------



## Knuckles (Jul 28, 2009)

I must be one of the lucky ones. Everybody in my family is hard working, trustworthy sonsa#####es.

Both my brothers and in-laws I can count on in a pinch everytime. We always have each others back.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 28, 2009)

Scooterbum said:


> Why not send to him anyway, for being a standup guy.
> Everybody needs a back-up saw.



I'm for that, I just didn't want to force it on the OP.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jul 28, 2009)

Scooterbum said:


> Why not send to him anyway, for being a standup guy.
> Everybody needs a back-up saw.



#1


----------



## Scooterbum (Jul 28, 2009)

I may be wrong but he sounds like the type that's always giving and expecting nothing in return.

They need a show of appreciation once in awhile.

Just my 2 cents...........


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 28, 2009)

More pictures
http://www.flickr.com/photos/supercabs78/3766081068/sizes/o/

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2588/3766081768_b9e41357e9_o.jpg


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 28, 2009)

That doesn't look too terrible bad. Send it along with the saw. Can you measure the bore for us?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 28, 2009)

*sent OP a message.*

I sent the OP message to give it to the BIL and if not or he doesn't want it. OP decides where it goes from Brads. That will make it interesting.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 28, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> That doesn't look too terrible bad. Send it along with the saw. Can you measure the bore for us?



I'll run back out to the shop in a few.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jul 28, 2009)

SteveH said:


> ...brother has let go the rope and pulled out his cell phone, which he's dialing.



Seems like getting hit in the back of the head with a running chain saw would have gotten his attention right about then...


----------



## Scooterbum (Jul 28, 2009)

taxmantoo said:


> Seems like getting hit in the back of the head with a running chain saw would have gotten his attention right about then...



He'd at least be paying for the parts to fix the saw......that's after a good ass whippin' of course.

I'm real careful about who I use when doing anything like that.
I had a kid ( about 16 ) hold a 30' ladder for me one day.Next thing I know the ladder moves and I look and he's over at the car lighting a cigg.I rode the ladder down to a concrete slab.When I woke up they were putting me in the ambulance. Haven't seen the punk since.....


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 28, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> that doesn't look too terrible bad. Send it along with the saw. Can you measure the bore for us?



44 mm


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 28, 2009)

I talked with OP he is going to talk with BIL and see if he want it, OP is hoping he is.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 28, 2009)

Anyone one got a spare 44mm piston or set of crank seals?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 28, 2009)

You guys are freekin awesome I am not a stihl man so don't have any parts other than a scrap 019 but I am in to help in some way just pm when the deal goes down.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 28, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Anyone one got a spare 44mm piston or set of crank seals?



Is it ok to post in a open form where to paypal money to? Do you want it to be you or I'll do it and transfer to you. Or does paypal info need to be in Private message? Or any member it doesn't have to be me.

I don't think it would take much per member for parts and some for brads time.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 28, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Is it ok to post in a open form where to paypal money to? Do you want it to be you or I'll do it and transfer to you. Or does paypal info need to be in Private message? Or any member it doesn't have to be me.
> 
> I don't think it would take much per member for parts and some for brads time.



Why don't we run this by Darin and see how he would like us to handle it?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 28, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Why don't we run this by Darin and see how he would like us to handle it?



I let you handle that I don't know him or how to contact, thanks.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 28, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I let you handle that I don't know him or how to contact, thanks.



He should come along shortly.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jul 28, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Anyone one got a spare 44mm piston or set of crank seals?



Piston is HERE post #7


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 28, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> Piston is HERE post #7



We'll have to find out if it's a 44mm or 44.7mm piston.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 28, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> We'll have to find out if it's a 44mm or 44.7mm piston.



I sent him a pm asking if he'll send it to you


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 28, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I sent him a pm asking if he'll send it to you



Excellent. I think your jug will clean up, but you never know until you get in there and start removing tranfer where you can see the lining.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll be out the rest of the evening, got to deliver a dump truck. Later and thanks guys.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 29, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Excellent. I think your jug will clean up, but you never know until you get in there and start removing tranfer where you can see the lining.



Sorry guys I couldn't mail it today, I was in court longer than I thought. I will get it out in the morning.


----------



## Vibes (Jul 29, 2009)

This may be a stupid question, and a little off topic, but I'll ask it anyway. Obviously your brother doesn't have a long enough attention span to hold a job, so who pays for that cell phone?

My dad used to have this good saying. '' Behind every a--hole is his mother!''


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 29, 2009)

Vibes said:


> This may be a stupid question, and a little off topic, but I'll ask it anyway. Obviously your brother doesn't have a long enough attention span to hold a job, so who pays for that cell phone?
> 
> My dad used to have this good saying. '' Behind every a--hole is his mother!''



This may be and even sillier question but it was not when you screwed up was it? 
It is the absolute truth though and btw I was just joking ya


----------



## Vibes (Jul 29, 2009)

No I usually just got the boot. Nothing was said! LOL


Good one rope.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 29, 2009)

Vibes said:


> No I usually just got the boot. Nothing was said! LOL
> 
> 
> Good one rope.



I had an aunt that tried to help me; while helping pop in the garden my buddies would knock on the door and ask if I could play base ball. She would holler your friends want you to play ball and Dad would say he can't he is helping me in the garden, she then would say you ought not be so hard on the boy I knew what would happen, grab that shovel son, I will show you hard boy. I finally told the aunt I would rather her leave pops and me alone as I liked helping pop until she would get him fired up. He is hard core old school and I am very thankful I have him for a Dad and the value and work ethic he instilled in me because I chose a hard occupation and would have not been prepared for it had he not.


----------



## Vibes (Jul 29, 2009)

My old man had no problem with us playing ball. We just had to get up early and have the work done before the game started. 

Allot of times the game was at our place so we would have some helpers so the first pitch could get underway.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 29, 2009)

Vibes said:


> My old man had no problem with us playing ball. We just had to get up early and have the work done before the game started.
> 
> Allot of times the game was at our place so we would have some helpers so the first pitch could get underway.



Dad was the same but many times work was all day and if we were started and he needed the help or the aunt got him fired up usually sunset was quitting time.


----------



## SSG Medic (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't have any parts but let me know and i will throw some money in for shipping or what ever is needed.

It is nice to hear about someone that is unselfish. It seems everyday I lose more faith in the human race and every once in a GREAT while you hear about someone getting paid back for their good deed. 

Good deeds don't go unpunished


----------



## SteveH (Jul 30, 2009)

Here's an update on the tale. Talked to my BIL couple days ago, he said he managed to get the 250 started and thought it would be ok with some plastic. 

Talked to my sister later and she said BIL is more upset that he lets on and is determined to put that saw back in good shape. He told me it wasn't that big a deal; she said he sat on the porch at my mom's for a half hour with his head in his hands. She said the "motor" looks "crooked" and I told her it might be what Stihl calls an antivibe buffer and she should take the saw to the dealer and just ask. 


Since he started it, I am assuming the piston/cyl is not cracked off or anything. Sister said that he has the thing reassembled except for the top shroud which is in a few pieces and she would let me know asap what the shop says. 

But it is looking at this juncture like he does not need a saw. I am wondering whether the case might be cracked, even though he got it started, and want the shop to take a gander. I gave my sister explicit instructions what to ask when she takes it in.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 30, 2009)

SteveH said:


> Here's an update on the tale. Talked to my BIL couple days ago, he said he managed to get the 250 started and thought it would be ok with some plastic.
> 
> Talked to my sister later and she said BIL is more upset that he lets on and is determined to put that saw back in good shape. He told me it wasn't that big a deal; she said he sat on the porch at my mom's for a half hour with his head in his hands. She said the "motor" looks "crooked" and I told her it might be what Stihl calls an antivibe buffer and she should take the saw to the dealer and just ask.
> 
> ...



Steve why not just give it to him tell him it is not charity more people wishing that his great behavior deserves rewarded.


----------



## SteveH (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, it would sure be ok with me if y'all give it to him. I'd smile. 

I just want everyone to know he is fixing this saw [if the case is ok and everything else] and that there is no subterfuge going on about someone who no longer has a working saw. I want everyone to feel good about doing this, and since he doesn't "need" a saw [or it appears that will be the case, no pun intended].... What I can guarantee is that he is truly one of the good folk. Both of us [my sister and I] would feel just as good if you come up with someone who really does need a saw and get it to them instead. But whatever you guys decide.


He is one of the good folks, and I am still humbled by the response to the post I was just putting out there for fun ["here's a BIL who isn't a jerk"]. 

By the way, my sister emailed Stihl with the story, just sort of a "listen to what happened to one of your saws and listen to the fact that we think it is gonna rise again, good product" type of story. Stihl is sending her a hat and the guy who responded recommended she keep her brother away from their saw in the future. My sister got a kick out of this.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

I just mailed it express mail will be at Brads tomorrow.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

Me and the USPS had words, they can and will not help a good cause.
I tried to get them to cover shipping whereever this saw needs to go. Thay said no way. I said ship it the fastest way it can go it a worthy cause and I don't sponsor a nascar so I can afford it. My rant over.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

I forgot in my last post. Can one of you that made offers pony up to brad for a chain I didn't have a chain worth sending.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

SteveH said:


> Well, it would sure be ok with me if y'all give it to him. I'd smile.
> 
> I just want everyone to know he is fixing this saw [if the case is ok and everything else] and that there is no subterfuge going on about someone who no longer has a working saw. I want everyone to feel good about doing this, and since he doesn't "need" a saw [or it appears that will be the case, no pun intended].... What I can guarantee is that he is truly one of the good folk. Both of us [my sister and I] would feel just as good if you come up with someone who really does need a saw and get it to them instead. But whatever you guys decide.
> 
> ...



It's his! we just need to work on the shipping to him from Brad


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jul 30, 2009)

What size/pitch bar is with it? I have a few new chains around. 

You going to give this one the "usual" treatment, Brad? I know you like taking pics. Can you start a new thread to doccument the build on this one?


----------



## Scooterbum (Jul 30, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> What size/pitch bar is with it? I have a few new chains around.
> 
> You going to give this one the "usual" treatment, Brad? I know you like taking pics. Can you start a new thread to doccument the build on this one?



*Wanna bet it won't be stock when it's done?*


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 30, 2009)

I still need a piston/rings and crank seals too. PM me for my address. If you'd like to send money, I'll give you my PayPal addy. I can get a piston cheap from bcorradi, like $25-$35 for OEM.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jul 30, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I still need a piston/rings and crank seals too. PM me for my address. If you'd like to send money, I'll give you my PayPal addy. I can get a piston cheap from bcorradi, like $25-$35 for OEM.



Brad, I have the FW side crank seal, but not the clutch. PM me your address, and let me know what the bar and sprocket is, so I can look for a chain.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

Shipping has been coverd to the end user, thank rep following but it not worth what you have done!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 30, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> Brad, I have the FW side crank seal, but not the clutch. PM me your address, and let me know what the bar and sprocket is, so I can look for a chain.



Address on the way. I don't know what bar's on it. Supercabs?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> Brad, I have the FW side crank seal, but not the clutch. PM me your address, and let me know what the bar and sprocket is, so I can look for a chain.



I'll go look at my other 026 I can't remember what it had


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 30, 2009)

Was it at least a 16" bar? I'd assume it was .325.

I've sent a PM to bcorradi to see if he still has 44mm pistons. I've never heard back about the other one that was offered earlier.

Edit: Supercabs sent the guy with the piston my address, so it should be on it's way shortly.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Was it at least a 16" bar? I'd assume it was .325.
> 
> I've sent a PM to bcorradi to see if he still has 44mm pistons. I've never heard back about the other one that was offered earlier.



yes it was 16" 325


----------



## Scooterbum (Jul 30, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> yes it was 16" 325



If no one has a chain or 2 for it let me know,I still have about 25'-30' of .325 stihl on a roll buried around here somewhere.


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 30, 2009)

I think I have a couple 16" .325 x .050 chains at home, I'll check tonight. Does Paypal contributions go to Brad?? PM on it's way....


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

Scooterbum said:


> If no one has a chain or 2 for it let me know,I still have about 25'-30' of .325 stihl on a roll buried around here somewhere.



I just went to the shop it's 16" 325 x40


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> I think I have a couple 16" .325 x .050 chains at home, I'll check tonight. Does Paypal contributions go to Brad?? PM on it's way....



Yes Paypal brad, I hopeing he gets a little for his time!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

I see lot of older hands here newbys jump in at any time.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jul 30, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I see lot of older hands here newbys jump in at any time.



I resemble that remark !!!!!
50 Is Not Old!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.Now where's my damn glasses.........?


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 30, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Yes Paypal brad, I hopeing he gets a little for his time!



Money sent.....:chainsawguy:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 30, 2009)

I've got confirmation on $30 so far. I think this will cover what we need unless I find other problems. Of course Stihl parts add up fast. I should have the saw tomorrow and I'll give it a quick once over, checking the rubber parts in particular.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

Scooterbum said:


> I resemble that remark !!!!!
> 50 Is Not Old!!!
> .
> .
> ...



Thats funny I'm looking at 40 real hard


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 30, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Me and the USPS had words, they can and will not help a good cause.
> I tried to get them to cover shipping whereever this saw needs to go. Thay said no way. I said ship it the fastest way it can go it a worthy cause and I don't sponsor a nascar so I can afford it. My rant over.



Supercabs Brad said he has enough $ so if shipping hit you hard pm me I will send you half.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jul 30, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Thats funny I'm looking at 40 real hard



Heck your just a kid......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> Money sent.....:chainsawguy:



I can't rep you someone cover that, thanks


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 30, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I've got confirmation on $30 so far. I think this will cover what we need unless I find other problems.



Brad, make sure you include your time and labor.....


----------



## mheim1 (Jul 30, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I see lot of older hands here newbys jump in at any time.



You guys are moving so fast here it is hard to keep up the reading (not to mention helping).

PM sent to Brad.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Supercabs Brad said he has enough $ so if shipping hit you hard pm me I will send you half.



Shipping was 76.00 my burdin. Because I wanted it there fast.


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 30, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Shipping was 76.00 my burdin. Because I wanted it there fast.



$76.00:jawdrop: WOW!!! Did you overnight it???


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 30, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Shipping was 76.00 my burdin. Because I wanted it there fast.



Send pm I am willing.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jul 30, 2009)

Scooterbum said:


> If no one has a chain or 2 for it let me know,I still have about 25'-30' of .325 stihl on a roll buried around here somewhere.



All of the loops I have are for 18" bars. If you can hook him up, that would be great.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jul 30, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> All of the loops I have are for 18" bars. If you can hook him up, that would be great.



Consider it done


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Send pm I am willing.



PM sent don't over due it.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jul 30, 2009)

Brad PM me your address so I know where to send the loops.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent some cash to help out.

This is a good thing everyone is doing!!:yourock:


----------



## SSG Medic (Jul 30, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I see lot of older hands here newbys jump in at any time.



There are some newbys helping out here. Some are just taking care of it via PM


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

SSG Medic said:


> There are some newbys helping out here. Some are just taking care of it via PM



Cool and thanks.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

Scooterbum said:


> Brad PM me your address so I know where to send the loops.



Done


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

jockeydeuce said:


> Sent some cash to help out.
> 
> This is a good thing everyone is doing!!:yourock:



Thanks


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

jockeydeuce said:


> Sent some cash to help out.
> 
> This is a good thing everyone is doing!!:yourock:



Thanks REP sent to all Members I could.


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 30, 2009)

Has anybody talked to the OP lately??


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 30, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Thanks REP sent to all Members I could.



Ditto!!:agree2:

Uh Oh.... outta rep bullets!!! Will continue tomorrow.....


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> Has anybody talked to the OP lately??



I sent a PM this morning saying I had shipped the saw and it was his BIL saw when it was done. I haven't heard back yet.

Also I need the guys (we need a name for the BIL) addresses to print this thread and send behind the saw.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Jul 30, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> Ditto!!:agree2:
> 
> Uh Oh.... outta rep bullets!!! Will continue tomorrow.....



I'm shootin' some around too!


----------



## olyeller (Jul 30, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I sent a PM this morning saying I had shipped the saw and it was his BIL saw when it was done. I haven't heard back yet.
> 
> Also I need the guys (we need a name for the BIL) addresses to print this thread and send behind the saw.




We're so deep into this thread, by now we should just call the BIL Bill!

Joking aside, you guys are the best for pitching in on this--isn't it fun to help out someone that's a good guy and never thought about getting a pat on the back for it? And think about how SteveH's mother and sister will view this kindness from so many AS members! Whoa!

I have funds going out to Brad too. And Snelling, don't feel shy about retaining some leftover $ if there is any as compensation for your time. It's very kind and generous for you to volunteer to do this rebuild in the first place! And I have a funny feeling this pat-on-the-back saw will become BILL's favorite over his MS 250!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

Half of my shipping has been covered and I thank that member, send the rest of any donations to Brad thanks all.:chainsawguy:

I'll bet the PM server is about to melt down.


----------



## olyeller (Jul 30, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I'll bet the PM server is about to melt down.




If the PM server goes out it will have died for a good cause!


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 30, 2009)

olyeller said:


> Snelling, don't feel shy about retaining some leftover $ if there is any as compensation for your time. It's very kind and generous for you to volunteer to do this rebuild in the first place! And I have a funny feeling this pat-on-the-back saw will become BILL's favorite over his MS 250!



:agree2: I totally agree, Brad _IS_ doing all the work!!! :agree2:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 30, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> :agree2: I totally agree, Brad _IS_ doing all the work!!! :agree2:



I didn't donate the saw though! And yes, my PMs are flying


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

At the bottom of the page it shows members reading the thread one in a while a member has a plus sign beside there name what does that mean.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jul 30, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> At the bottom of the page it shows members reading the thread one in a while a member has a plus sign beside there name what does that mean.



Their "Special".....something to do with the "short bus".


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 30, 2009)

It would be nice to have a donation fund for these great causes to me this is the stuff that makes this a great site. I have met 3 members personally, all were great people this site kicks arse


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 30, 2009)

Scooterbum said:


> Their "Special".....something to do with the "short bus".



That's reserved for yooper:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Brian VT (Jul 30, 2009)

This is great. It feels nice giving to a known cause rather than
having the govt. dolling our money out for who knows what. 
Great idea 'yeller and good job by you others putting this thing together.


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 30, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> At the bottom of the page it shows members reading the thread one in a while a member has a plus sign beside there name what does that mean.



The ones with the + next to their name are your "friends"....


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 30, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> The ones with the + next to their name are your "friends"....



The others are most likely soon to be


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 30, 2009)

So far the following has been donated.

026 Chainsaw
Flywheel side crank seal
Chain
Piston and rings
$35 PayPal
$40 in the mail

:yourock:


----------



## Brian VT (Jul 30, 2009)

Post what else is needed for parts ?


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 30, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> Post what else is needed for parts ?



Crank side seal. I can order it with the money unless someone has one laying around. I prefer OEM seals.

I hope to be able to clean up the cylinder. If not, a new OEM 44.7mm topend is $75-$85 form bcorradi. I should have the saw tomorrow and will be able to further inspect for necessary parts.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 30, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> So far the following has been donated.
> 
> 026 Chainsaw
> Flywheel side crank seal
> ...



Brad you rock friend your doing the hard part. I would enjoy seeing the mans face when the OP hands him his new I assume modded saw.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> So far the following has been donated.
> 
> 026 Chainsaw
> Flywheel side crank seal
> ...



Brad PM me the Paypal info, You might want a carb kit (hope not it used to run good) or any other parts.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 30, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Brad PM me the Paypal info, You might want a carb kit (hope not it used to run good) or any other parts.



You already donated the saw! Back off


----------



## gdhome2 (Jul 30, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I see lot of older hands here newbys jump in at any time.




This is a good cause, threw a few bucks in the bucket via PM and paypal. Glad to help. Keep up the good work guys.

Kind of warm and fuzzy


----------



## jra1100 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Brad!!!*

Send me your paypal address so I can send some bucks your way. To all of you (to many to mention, and afraid I'll miss one) this is a great thing you are doing. The good guys get far too little appreciation. Thanks all, and Brad don't forget to PM me the paypal. JR


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 30, 2009)

PayPal funds up to $140 for a total of $180!


----------



## Scooterbum (Jul 30, 2009)

The way the paypal donations are going, may be able to outfit him with some PPE if he doen't have any.Chaps ....that sort of thing.Any other ideas?


A copy of these threads should go to the guy that let go of the rope:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jockeydeuce (Jul 30, 2009)

Scooterbum said:


> A copy of these threads should go to the guy that let go of the rope:hmm3grin2orange:




That would probably make an a$$ like that figure what he did was OK!!:deadhorse:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 30, 2009)

Scooterbum said:


> The way the paypal donations are going, may be able to outfit him with some PPE if he doen't have any.Chaps ....that sort of thing.Any other ideas?



$200 total now.


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 30, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> $200 total now.



Dayumn....just go buy him a new ms250.....or better yet a Shindaiwa 446s!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 30, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> Dayumn....just go buy him a new ms250.....



I see what you guys have been up to all along now. You're just trying to make me eat my words and buy a Stihl homeowner saw, lol.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jul 30, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> Dayumn....just go buy him a new ms250.....or better yet a Shindaiwa 446s!!!:hmm3grin2orange:



Nah..... he needs a pro saw.Then he can use the 250 for backup.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 30, 2009)

Maybe we could get AS sponsor Labonville to sell us a pair of chaps at cost. I pay for them and have them shipped directly to him.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> $200 total now.



That sounds good, glad to hear it. Now it should be a nice saw and maybe some left over for the saw builder.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Maybe we could get AS sponsor Labonville to sell us a pair of chaps at cost. I pay for them and have them shipped directly to him.



You are one of the good guys!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 30, 2009)

Anyone have a personal contact at Labonville? I bought my chaps there but don't "know" anyone there. That is if that's what you guys want to do. The guy may also need cash for plastic for the 250. I may be getting the cart ahead of the horse now.

Funny thing is, I'm actually putting a MS250, as well as a MS290, back together tonight. I'm rebuilind a couple straight gassed saws for my dealer.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Anyone have a personal contact at Labonville? I bought my chaps there but don't "know" anyone there. That is if that's what you guys want to do. The guy may also need cash for plastic for the 250. I may be getting the cart ahead of the horse now.
> 
> Funny thing is, I'm actually putting a MS250, as well as a MS290, back together tonight. I'm rebuilind a couple straight gassed saws for my dealer.



I didn't donate money, but I vote the builder decides where the money goes.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 30, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I didn't donate money, but I vote the builder decides where the money goes.



No, no. YOU GUYS decide. It's your money!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

I can't wait for OP and BIL to catch up with us on this.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jul 30, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I can't wait for OP and BIL to catch up with us on this.




Be nice if any extras were a surprise for the BIL.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

Scooterbum said:


> Be nice if any extras were a surprise for the BIL.



I don't think the BIL is a member, don't know if he is on the net.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 30, 2009)

Scooterbum said:


> Be nice if any extras were a surprise for the BIL.



I just hope the OP will take a pic of his reaction I love to see smiles


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

Some of you donated and it was in PM to Brad and I didn't ask for a list. I wanted to thank everyone in this thread.
 :chainsawguy:


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 30, 2009)

I just PM'ed Steve to have him check in on "his" thread....


----------



## mheim1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Scooterbum said:


> Be nice if any extras were a surprise for the BIL.



Everything should be a surprise for BIL.
My vote would be a nice case and gloves (all depends on how much is going to be left).


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 30, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Some of you donated and it was in PM to Brad and I didn't ask for a list. I wanted to thank everyone in this thread.
> :chainsawguy:



I'm keeping a list of everything, just to keep it straight. I have no idea how many PMs I've received and sent today!


----------



## Brian VT (Jul 30, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I wanted to thank everyone in this thread.
> :chainsawguy:


Thanks to the OP for posting this story. 
I'm so tired of listening to the media crap.
"Black Harvard alumnus get hassled by police for breaking into his own house. President of US gets involved."
It's nice to hear of honest, hard working, selfless people to restore what little respect I have left for many Americans these days.


----------



## SteveH (Jul 30, 2009)

OP here. Everyone seems to be having some fun with this, so here's some more info'. Personalize it a bit. 

BIL's name is Pat. He's mid-50s, couple months ago had to retire from his career fireman job due to on-the-job body injuries building up lately [and from earlier years, these fireman are very hard on the skeleton and muscles, in his case mainly his knees and back. Doc told him this latest time that if he goes back to work, he would be crippled if he rehurts his back once more----already had knee surgery]. Luckily, he had enough yr. in that he's not totally screwed on retirement, though he intended to work some more yr. to build up a bit more retirement. My sister is quite happy he's out, she worried every time he went to a fire. 

My sister and I have decided not to tell Pat what's going on with this saw. Make it a surprise. I mentioned that first day but haven't said any more to him since. I had her contact a local Stihl dealer to ask about the "crooked motor," her description, and told her what to ask them when she took it in. The plastic is mostly off it, so all they would have to do it LOOK at the thing, not remove any parts, etc. I figure two minutes counting time to put on their glasses. They said they'd only do it for $75, even just a glance. I know they have to make a living, but.... Told her, if it comes in the door, it's $75. I am not meaning to slam the dealer, don't know them and don't know whether they've dealt with a lot of customers who want something for nothing. But I don't want them paying $75; someone, probably me, will eventually be able to give it a look and if it's salvageable, it'll be a good backup saw. 

It seems to be the only dealer near them, not an area big on the wood business. So I told her to leave it off, don't take it in, I'll get them to bring it with them on their next visit to me.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jul 30, 2009)

Send it to me and I'll fix it if you want.I'm just about through all my buddy's saws.The only thing it will cost is shipping. I'm sure we can scare up the parts.


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 30, 2009)

SteveH said:


> OP here. Everyone seems to be having some fun with this, so here's some more info'. Personalize it a bit.
> 
> BIL's name is Pat. He's mid-50s, couple months ago had to retire from his career fireman job due to on-the-job body injuries building up lately [and from earlier years, these fireman are very hard on the skeleton and muscles, in his case mainly his knees and back. Doc told him this latest time that if he goes back to work, he would be crippled if he rehurts his back once more----already had knee surgery]. Luckily, he had enough yr. in that he's not totally screwed on retirement, though he intended to work some more yr. to build up a bit more retirement. My sister is quite happy he's out, she worried every time he went to a fire.
> 
> ...



If you would like, I will do the repairs on the saw since Brad has the 026. If interested PM me and we can work out the details.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

SteveH said:


> OP here. Everyone seems to be having some fun with this, so here's some more info'. Personalize it a bit.
> 
> BIL's name is Pat. He's mid-50s, couple months ago had to retire from his career fireman job due to on-the-job body injuries building up lately [and from earlier years, these fireman are very hard on the skeleton and muscles, in his case mainly his knees and back. Doc told him this latest time that if he goes back to work, he would be crippled if he rehurts his back once more----already had knee surgery]. Luckily, he had enough yr. in that he's not totally screwed on retirement, though he intended to work some more yr. to build up a bit more retirement. My sister is quite happy he's out, she worried every time he went to a fire.
> 
> ...



Just make sure he doesn't run out and buy a saw before this gets there.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

Who is the closest member to him?


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 30, 2009)

I will take care of the shipping cost too....


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

There was a member that offered all the plastic parts saw early on in this thread.


----------



## Brian VT (Jul 30, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Just make sure he doesn't run out and buy a saw before this gets there.


+2. That would suck.
Have your sister claim that she put it in the shop for him.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

dancan said:


> I have an almost complete 250 in a box ,was not running when I got it , no use to me so I'll throw it in if needed .



Here it is.


----------



## Brian VT (Jul 30, 2009)

The gift could be shipped to him in a Wild Thing box ? LOL
Maybe tie a rope to the saw with a cell phone tied to the other end ? I have a junk phone I could ship out.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> The gift should be shipped to him in a Wild Thing box ? LOL


Now that is funny.


----------



## jra1100 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Can't rep*

Brad, Rope, Scooter, I can't rep ya till I "spread it around" so if you other guys can I appreciate it. This is a good thing. I to would love to see the look on his face. JR


----------



## Brian VT (Jul 30, 2009)

jra1100 said:


> I to would love to see the look on his face. JR


...and have a couple beers over some MIL stories. I know I have a few. LOL !
(No offense to your Mom, Steve.)


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 30, 2009)

jra1100 said:


> Brad, Rope, Scooter, I can't rep ya till I "spread it around" so if you other guys can I appreciate it. This is a good thing. I to would love to see the look on his face. JR



Yup I hope the op can set up a pic of it going down he said they were wanting to surprise him. The smile and or shocked look would be absolutely priceless These sorta things have a way of spreading making this a much better world to live in.


----------



## dancan (Jul 30, 2009)

OK ,if you need my stuff send me a pm .


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

Did some PM go back and forth on the old saw being fixed?


----------



## SteveH (Jul 30, 2009)

My sister is up on this and would not let him get another in the mean time. And I told her that this was gonna cost her some photos for everyone to see. She said, "Of course."


----------



## mheim1 (Jul 30, 2009)

jra1100 said:


> Brad, Rope, Scooter, I can't rep ya till I "spread it around" so if you other guys can I appreciate it. This is a good thing. I to would love to see the look on his face. JR



I think I have a few left.

I hope the whole thing goes down well.
Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## s13rymos (Jul 30, 2009)

Im a little late on this but someone send me a paypal addy so i know where to send my donation..


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 30, 2009)

s13rymos said:


> Im a little late on this but someone send me a paypal addy so i know where to send my donation..



Send Brad a PM and see if he is still taking money for this.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 30, 2009)

Scooterbum said:


> Send it to me and I'll fix it if you want.I'm just about through all my buddy's saws.The only thing it will cost is shipping. I'm sure we can scare up the parts.



Let me know what you need. We should have plenty to cover it. Funds are still coming in.


----------



## s13rymos (Jul 30, 2009)

I sent my paypal donation to brad.. Glad i could help out!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 30, 2009)

We're up to $240 total money!


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 30, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Did some PM go back and forth on the old saw being fixed?



I have, waiting for a reply.....opcorn:


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jul 31, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> We're up to $240 total money!



I think with that kind of change, we ought to sell the rebuilt 026, and get him a new 361.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 31, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> I think with that kind of change, we ought to sell the rebuilt 026, and get him a new 361.



After Brad is done with that 026 it will be better than rebuilt.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 31, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> I think with that kind of change, we ought to sell the rebuilt 026, and get him a new 361.



Thats not a bad idea, if he can handle a little heavier saw. Could send the money to his closest dealer.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 31, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Thats not a bad idea, if he can handle a little heavier saw. Could send the money to his closest dealer.



Might not help? but try to get the dealer to read this and get the saw at cost.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 31, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Might not help? but try to get the dealer to read this and get the saw at cost.



Not trying to take anything away from the saw builder. I'm sure the 026 will be a hell of a saw, just kicking around the different ideas mentioned here. Also just keeping this thread on top.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 31, 2009)

I'd say that depends on the condition of BILs back. He may need the lighter saw.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 31, 2009)

I kicked some money in. Good to see this going on.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 31, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> I kicked some money in. Good to see this going on.



Got it. We're now up to $280 total.


----------



## showrguy (Jul 31, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Got it. We're now up to $280 total.



can i jump on this bandwagon too ??

been folowing this thread, looks like something's gonna happen.....

requesting paypal info from Mr. Snelling please..


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 31, 2009)

The *"BIL Build"* fund has now topped $300 at $305


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 31, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> The *"BIL Build"* fund has now topped $300 at $305



Man thats cool!


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 31, 2009)

All but $40 of it has been PayPal, so it's very real money in the hand.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 31, 2009)

The guys on this site are great. I just am amased at this whole thing.

Chainsaw shipping update at 7:14 am, it was at CINCINNATI, OH.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 31, 2009)

It's not in Cincinnati. It's in Franklin! Saw update and pics coming.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 31, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> It's not in Cincinnati. It's in Franklin! Saw update and pics coming.



Cool I have got to be gone a little, check back with you in a few.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 31, 2009)

The package arrived about 11:30. About 15 minutes later it was stripped. the only other parts I found to replace is the model plate and rim sprocket. The fuel and impulse lines are good. Same with all the AV mounts. Yes, I know I tore it down before cleaning it up. But it will be completely flushed. No worries there. The cylinder looks like an easy cleanup. The bar is in good shape too. Crank bearings are nice and smooth with no play.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## blsnelling (Jul 31, 2009)

BTW, donations are up to $340


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 31, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> BTW, donations are up to $340



That's unreal!!! I knew I hung around this place for a reason!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 31, 2009)

Man thats cool, you took it apart fast! Seeing it that far tore down sure shows how bad and dirty it was. I am sure it will look different when your done. Good on ya.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 31, 2009)

Here's my parts list. Shouldn't be much more than about $30.


Clutch side crank seal
.325 7-pin rim
Fuel filter
Spark plug
Model plate


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 31, 2009)

Brad it will get the usual right?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 31, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Brad it will get the usual right?



I say sink some of that money into tweakin' the hell outta that saw. I don't know what that entails but it would be awesome to see BIL's expression when he first puts it to wood.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 31, 2009)

Blakesmaster said:


> I say sink some of that money into tweakin' the hell outta that saw. I don't know what that entails but it would be awesome to see BIL's expression when he first puts it to wood.



Yup :yourock:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm not sure a ported saw is a good idea for everyone. IMHO, if he doesn't know how to keep it tuned properly, runs a dull chain, dogs it down too much, it could lead to trouble. A ported 026 will likely run 15,500 RPMs. I will be modding the muffler for sure.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 31, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I'm not sure a ported saw is a good idea for everyone. IMHO, if he doesn't know how to keep it tuned properly, runs a dull chain, dogs it down too much, it could lead to trouble. A ported 026 will likely run 15,500 RPMs. I will be modding the muffler for sure.



Yeah a good muffler mod I am sure he will still see a huge difference just going from home owner to pro with a mm. I agree we don't know his capabilities with a saw and a screaming demon may get him hurt.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jul 31, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah a good muffler mod I am sure he will still see a huge difference just going from home owner to pro with a mm. I agree we don't know his capabilities with a saw and a screaming demon may get him hurt.



With that said, perhaps a good set of chaps is a better option.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 31, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah a good muffler mod I am sure he will still see a huge difference just going from home owner to pro with a mm. I agree we don't know his capabilities with a saw and a screaming demon may get him hurt.


I will set the squish as well. I'm actually more worried about the operator not knowing how to keep it tuned. Tuning is more critical on a ported saw. He would either need a good ear and/or a tach to keep it set at the RPM it needs to run.



Blakesmaster said:


> With that said, perhaps a good set of chaps is a better option.


I like that idea. A set of Labonville 6-ply chaps would be $78.46 shipped.


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 31, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I'm not sure a ported saw is a good idea for everyone. IMHO, if he doesn't know how to keep it tuned properly, runs a dull chain, dogs it down too much, it could lead to trouble. A ported 026 will likely run 15,500 RPMs. I will be modding the muffler for sure.



I agree with Brad, just make sure the saw is good and reliable. It will be an upgrade for him already from the 250....


----------



## SteveH (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah, BIL Pat will not be someone who is tuning the saw.... He's a capable guy, but his chainsaw experience is occasional firewood cutting, some utility use [removing a tree in the way of a fence, etc.]. 

Not that he couldn't learn, but I think he's best off with a reliable saw he won't have to do tinkering with a lot. 

Can't believe how rapidly all this stuff is moving!!! Every time I check in, couple times a day, things have moved along yet again....


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 31, 2009)

The parts are ordered. I'll have the saw cleaned up tonight or tomorrow. I've got a MS250 to put together for my dealer as well.


----------



## gdhome2 (Jul 31, 2009)

Brad, this group effort is great and all but when that saw is finished you could easily sell it then take the proceeds and buy him a shiny brand new saw! 

Heck, with a port job I'd be happy to buy it myself


----------



## SSG Medic (Jul 31, 2009)

I think it wouldn't be a bad idea to sell this one and take the money and get him bigger saw if he is capable of using it. He already has a small saw. 

I am for whatever everyone else thinks will be best since I am still a newb!!

Brad, its in the mail as promised. Shouldn't take long to get to you from Findlay.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 31, 2009)

SSG Medic said:


> I think it wouldn't be a bad idea to sell this one and take the money and get him bigger saw if he is capable of using it. He already has a small saw.
> 
> I am for whatever everyone else thinks will be best since I am still a newb!!
> 
> Brad, its in the mail as promised. Shouldn't take long to get to you from Findlay.



Thanks


----------



## woodguy105 (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow talk about a feel good thread...you guys rock!


----------



## Scooterbum (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't think a new saw would have the sentiment with it as much as one rebuilt by someone on this board. Group effort and all that.

Plus it will leave a few coins for some PPE.

Plus you could break out the dremel and scribe a few short messages in it from everyone here. Everytime he uses it he'll get a pat on the back and a smile for the day.


----------



## Brian VT (Jul 31, 2009)

Scooterbum said:


> I don't think a new saw would have the sentiment with it as much as one rebuilt by someone on this board. Group effort and all that.
> 
> Plus it will leave a few coins for some PPE.
> 
> Plus you could break out the dremel and scribe a few short messages in it from everyone here. Everytime he uses it he'll get a pat on the back and a smile for the day.



+2.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm up for whatever. You guys decide.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 31, 2009)

brian vt said:


> +2.



+3


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 31, 2009)

Scooterbum said:


> I don't think a new saw would have the sentiment with it as much as one rebuilt by someone on this board. Group effort and all that.
> 
> Plus it will leave a few coins for some PPE.
> 
> Plus you could break out the dremel and scribe a few short messages in it from everyone here. Everytime he uses it he'll get a pat on the back and a smile for the day.



I agree and with his back a small pro saw like this is just what the doctor ordered. Maybe just a engraved from the guys from as, you deserved it.


----------



## barneyrb (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok, I'm in someone shoot me a PM on where to send money to help. I'm a sucker for worthwhile causes. The good book says to take care of orphans, widows, and the worthy. This fits two of those in my opinion.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 31, 2009)

yo2001 said:


> The piston is in transit
> 
> Hope to see a good turn out. Keep us updated



Thanks


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 31, 2009)

barneyrb said:


> Ok, I'm in someone shoot me a PM on where to send money to help. I'm a sucker for worthwhile causes. The good book says to take care of orphans, widows, and the worthy. This fits two of those in my opinion.



Brad will be around shotly and send you a PM


----------



## matt9923 (Jul 31, 2009)

This is awesome that everyone would help out a worthwhile cause. I think Id rather have a saw built by all the guys of AS then a new one. 
A engraving on the saw would be awesome to. 
I can probably chip in but not as much as most of you. 
Matt


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 31, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> This is awesome that everyone would help out a worthwhile cause. I think Id rather have a saw built by all the guys of AS then a new one.
> A engraving on the saw would be awesome to.
> I can probably chip in but not as much as most of you.
> Matt



Its not the amount per member, it the amount of members.

Thanks.


----------



## SSG Medic (Jul 31, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Its not the amount per member, it the amount of members.
> 
> Thanks.



I agree. 

I think the point is that we are trying to do something nice for someone that was doing something nice for someone else and got the raw end of the deal. 

it would mean more to me if 100 people kicked in 5 dollars than one person kicking in $500


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 31, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Its not the amount per member, it the amount of members.
> 
> Thanks.



+1. Every little bit counts.


----------



## olyeller (Aug 1, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> +1. Every little bit counts.




Work has been killing me, but my donation is now in an envelope that is addressed to Brad and will be in the mail tomorrow--honest!!


----------



## mheim1 (Aug 1, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Its not the amount per member, it the amount of members.



:agree2:



> it would mean more to me if 100 people kicked in 5 dollars than one person kicking in $500



:agree2:

I think this took off really well; let's keep it on the first page.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 1, 2009)

We're now up to *$380*!


----------



## Scooterbum (Aug 1, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> We're now up to *$380*!




Hearty pat on the back to everyone here that's in this !!!!!


----------



## mowoodchopper (Aug 1, 2009)

Ill throw some in, where do I send it? I have not read the whole thread just bits and pieces! I take it goes to brads adress ?


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 1, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> We're now up to *$380*!



OK, more "out of the box" thinking here. With that kind of $, I vote we buy him a _new_ 270, and send supercabs back his fresh 026 for getting this whole thing off the ground.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 1, 2009)

*where do I send paypal*

Can someone please pm me the particulars, I'd like to make good on my commitment to contribute.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 1, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> OK, more "out of the box" thinking here. With that kind of $, I vote we buy him a _new_ 270, and send supercabs back his fresh 026 for getting this whole thing off the ground.



I don't agree this guy deserves a pro model. Everyone that pitched in did so because this bil kicks arse. It would be injustice for him to get a home owner saw imho.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 1, 2009)

Scooterbum said:


> Hearty pat on the back to everyone here that's in this !!!!!



Most myself included don't wish for a pat on the back. I just want to see a smile and if I would have witnessed this event I would have secretly laid a saw at his door rang the bell and hauled mail. The reward is knowing you have done your little part to make our world better.


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 1, 2009)

I think a saw built by AS members parts and money and Brad is better then a new one. I think some safety equipment (chaps and helmet system) Is a good idea. 
Just my .02 cents
Matt


----------



## olyeller (Aug 1, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I don't agree this guy deserves a pro model. Everyone that pitched in did so because this bil kicks arse. It would be injustice for him to get a home owner saw imho.




Whatever direction the saw choice goes, remember that lighter is better because BIL has health issues with his back. For my 2 cents, it looks like Brad is well along his way toward making a very nice 260 so maybe we should just stick with that plus some PPE.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 1, 2009)

olyeller said:


> Whatever direction the saw choice goes, remember that lighter is better because BIL has health issues with his back. For my 2 cents, it looks like Brad is well along his way toward making a very nice 260 so maybe we should just stick with that plus some PPE.



I sure feel a 26 is light but I am wagging the 372 in canopy and occasionally the 395:jawdrop:
My opinion is the 26 should fit the bil, its light very adequately powered for a stihl:angel:
It will give long service provided the little brother is never asked to do anything requiring a brain again. I only have an opinion but what ever you guy's chose is all good with me.


----------



## TRI955 (Aug 1, 2009)

olyeller said:


> Whatever direction the saw choice goes, remember that lighter is better because BIL has health issues with his back. For my 2 cents, it looks like Brad is well along his way toward making a very nice 260 so maybe we should just stick with that plus some PPE.



I agree, lets just stick with the orginal plan and add some ppe.....hey, I have a Stihl saw case that I want to donate. I'll PM Brad.....


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 1, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> I agree, lets just stick with the orginal plan and add some ppe.....hey, I have a Stihl saw case that I want to donate. I'll PM Brad.....



Man thats cool, he needs a case. The added things are going to make this saw that much cooler.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 1, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> OK, more "out of the box" thinking here. With that kind of $, I vote we buy him a _new_ 270, and send supercabs back his fresh 026 for getting this whole thing off the ground.



I think give him the 026 and gear saw case, file kit. We'll deal with left over money if any, later. I do appreciate the thought. I do like member kicking around different ideas to do.

All this talk about this Snellerized Stihl has me thinking, I need a Brad built saw but not a regular saw everybody has. But I don't know which saw to do? anybody got a 041 G for sale?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 1, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Can someone please pm me the particulars, I'd like to make good on my commitment to contribute.



PM sent I don't have his Paypal.


----------



## TRI955 (Aug 1, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> All this talk about this Snellerized Stihl has me thinking, I need a Brad built saw but not a regular saw everybody has. But I don't know which saw to do? anybody got a 041 G for sale?



I was just thinking the same thing.........Snellerized 446s


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 1, 2009)

I forgot who, someone mentioned ingraving the saw. How about a ingraved tag for the case donated couple post ago. Those engraving places don't charge too much and it could be stuck on or riveted. It could say somthing like "Pat's Snellerized 026, from a bunch of AS members".


----------



## gdhome2 (Aug 1, 2009)

I like it, original plan, PPE, case, and the engraved case tag. He'll be set up real nice with all that stuff


----------



## jdeck (Aug 1, 2009)

Can someone PM me the info to make a donation. Good on you guys, sounds like this guys deserves a new saw.


----------



## mheim1 (Aug 1, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I forgot who, someone mentioned ingraving the saw. How about a ingraved tag for the case donated couple post ago. Those engraving places don't charge too much and it could be stuck on or riveted. It could say somthing like "Pat's Snellerized 026, from a bunch of AS members".



:agree2: :yourock:

That would be awesome.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 1, 2009)

jdeck said:


> Can someone PM me the info to make a donation. Good on you guys, sounds like this guys deserves a new saw.



Thanks guys, Bad Will PM the info when he is here. He is getting alot of PM so it might take a bit to catch up.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 1, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Thanks guys, Bad Will PM the info when he is here. He is getting alot of PM so it might take a bit to catch up.



What you bet he has done something to the saw today. I will bet the bil will become a member after this all goes down and learn how to really take care of that saw.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## blsnelling (Aug 1, 2009)

I've been busy! All requests for PMs have been responded to. SuperCabs now has my PayPal addy as well should someone else need it. I just left the garage and got cleaned up to go out to a late dinner with my family. I have lots updates complete with pics. You'll just have to wait until I get back from dinner, lol!:greenchainsaw:

BTW, who is Kevin Beaver? I'mkeeping track of all donations complete with AS usernames and actual names. I do not have a PM from Kevin to know who he is on here.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 1, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I've been busy! All requests for PMs have been responded to. SuperCabs now has my PayPal addy as well should someone else need it. I just left the garage and got cleaned up to go out to a late dinner with my family. I have lots updates complete with pics. You'll just have to wait until I get back from dinner, lol!:greenchainsaw:



I take a nap thin check or check in the morning, thanks.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 2, 2009)

Time for the updates.

I have everything cleaned up and ready for parts. I'm going to need a few more parts than I antisipated though. When I started cleaning the case I found that a lot of paint was turning loose inside where the crank is. Not good. So I split it and pulled the crank. Again, not good. Check out all the corrosion. It ate nearly halfway though in the one spot. It will be fine though. The clutch side bearing was noisy too. So I'm going to replace both bearings while I'm in there. I don't know how the bearings weren't rusted since I figure this corrosion is from moisture. I guess I'm going to need a complete gasket kit along with both bearings.





















It cleaned up fine though.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 2, 2009)

I dressed the case halves flat while I was at it.










The outside of the case didn't look bad at all.










But I decided I couldn't stop with just clean. This is a work saw, so it's not perfect. I later cracked the case bolts loose and slightly seperated the halves so that the paint wouldn't cracked when sperated once hardened. I'll get this in the oven tomorrow for so curing.















I got some strange bubling on the back corner.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 2, 2009)

Lots of clean parts.





Lots of clean hardware.





The plastic isn't broken, but it is quite faded. I'm considering replacing it since the case is painted and the tank is in great shape. If I were to replace the two plastic pieces and throw a new bar at it, it would indeed look like a new saw. Whatcha thing?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 2, 2009)

Here's the cylinder as recieved.










The intake side had a streak too.





After some muratic acid, sanding, and honing, this is what I've got. Pictures always make it look worse than what it is. I really think it'll be fine. If I get it together and don't like the compression, I can always throw a new topend at it later.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 2, 2009)

Unless you guys have objections, here's my plans. I'm going to replace the engine shroud and air filter cover. I 'm going to get a new 16" .325 Stihl bar. I now need a case gasket so I think I'll probably be better off just ordering the complete gasket kit. 

Oh, I did install a OEM Walbro carb kit in the WT394 today as well. All that's left cleanup wise is to mod the muffler and repaint it.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## matt9923 (Aug 2, 2009)

Awesome work. I agree with the new plastics and bar. The painting looks great.

Matt


----------



## TRI955 (Aug 2, 2009)

Do what you think it needs Brad. The old plastic looks bad and it will make the rest of the saw look bad too......


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 2, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> Do what you think it needs Brad. The old plastic looks bad and it will make the rest of the saw look bad too......



The clean plastic looked real bad until I rubbed an oily rag on it.


----------



## olyeller (Aug 2, 2009)

Your call, man. We all know you like to do the job the right way, and now there are funds to cover plastic parts so why not? That corrosion in the cases isn't on any bearing surfaces or won't weaken the saw or cause any other problems?

Once again, thank you for all your hard work, and the speed with which you are proceeding.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 2, 2009)

Brad I feal a little bad, I didn't mean for you to work that hard on it. If I knew the inside of the case was that bad I wouldn't have shipped it. I am happy you fixed it. I now know where the left over money needs to go.

You have done a good job on the saw, it looks good, we all new it would. I'm with you on the new plastic and anything else you say on parts.

The new Bar would make it look nice.

I never thought we would come up with the money, for it to get plastic, bar and all the parts needed.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey Brad good work as always pics show that for sure. I say do what you knows going to make it like new, the money is there to do all necessary, it looks like those case half's will be fine you had to work hard at them though. Explains the seal problems imo so new bearings ,
plastic, imo do what you know is going to make the little stihl shine.Pat is most likely going to be our newest member soon and see this whole process and learn many things about saws in general. I don't speak for everyone but to me, give it the works, restore that puppy.


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> ....
> 
> I got some strange bubling on the back corner.



It's Herpes! Tell the BIL he shouldn't kiss it when he gets it! :greenchainsaw:

7


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 2, 2009)

7sleeper said:


> It's Herpes! Tell the BIL he shouldn't kiss it when he gets it! :greenchainsaw:
> 
> 7



LOL. I think I'll have to order another can of paint too. I want to reshoot that but am nearly out of paint.


----------



## warjohn (Aug 2, 2009)

I have been very busy this week so it took me until this morning to get caught up on this thread. I want to help if I can. I have a used case I could send but it looks like that has been offered so PM me the paypal info and I will go that route.


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice job Brad. You obviously take pride in your work. 

Here's some nice covers. Same seller.:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stihl-026-Pro-E...0?hash=item5882677735&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stihl-026-Pro-A...0?hash=item5882677a55&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 2, 2009)

warjohn said:


> I have been very busy this week so it took me until this morning to get caught up on this thread. I want to help if I can. I have a used case I could send but it looks like that has been offered so PM me the paypal info and I will go that route.



I lost it then remembered it. PM sent, and thanks.


----------



## john taliaferro (Aug 2, 2009)

*work box*

iam thinking one of the bullet proof work boxes:hmm3grin2orange: i keep getting all balled up in side, proud to know guys . john t


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 2, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> Nice job Brad. You obviously take pride in your work.
> 
> Here's some nice covers. Same seller.:
> 
> ...



Those look nice. I just made $15 offers on both of them. That would save us some money.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi Steve


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 2, 2009)

We've now topped $400 and are at *$420*!


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> We've now topped $400 and are at *$420*!


Outa control ! LOL


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 2, 2009)

Does anyone know what list cost is on a 3003-000-6813 16" .325 bar? LINK


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry for spelling in my last post I typed and ran outside. didn't realize what I had typed but I fixed it.

Happy with the Money that cool.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Does anyone know what list cost is on a 3003-000-6813 16" .325 bar? LINK



That bar looks good.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 2, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> That bar looks good.



From the description. _"Graphics may be Stihl Rollomatic E or Farm Boss on Bar"._ I'd request the normal one since this isn't a Farm Boss. Of course it really doesn't matter. I'll check with my dealer when I order the rest of the parts tomorrow.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> From the description. _"Graphics may be Stihl Rollomatic E or Farm Boss on Bar"._ I'd request the normal one since this isn't a Farm Boss. Of course it really doesn't matter. I'll check with my dealer when I order the rest of the parts tomorrow.



ahhhhh I wondered why my 026 came with a bar labeled farmboss, doesn't bother me any, cuts just fine


----------



## mheim1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Wouldn't BIL be better of with an 18" bar?
Just wondering.
What did he use on his 250?


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 2, 2009)

16" 0.325 is perfect for that saw but i suppose others have different opinions.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 2, 2009)

IMHO, a 50cc saw *is *a 16" saw. Longer bars belong on 60cc saws. JMHO. We can do whatever.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> IMHO, a 50cc saw *is *a 16" saw. Longer bars belong on 60cc saws. JMHO. We can do whatever.



I also think 026 16"


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 2, 2009)

*I admit that I haven't donated any money yet but I believe that after the project is over blsnelling should take out his wife and family to a nice dinner at the expense of all participating, for generously offering his time, experience and effort!!!*

7


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 2, 2009)

7sleeper said:


> *I admit that I haven't donated any money yet but I believe that after the project is over blsnelling should take out his wife and family to a nice dinner at the expense of all participating, for generously offering his time, experience and effort!!!*
> 
> 7



SuperCabs the hero here. He started this off and donated the saw.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 2, 2009)

7sleeper said:


> *I admit that I haven't donated any money yet but I believe that after the project is over blsnelling should take out his wife and family to a nice dinner at the expense of all participating, for generously offering his time, experience and effort!!!*
> 
> 7



Thats not a bad idea!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 2, 2009)

My $15 offers were accepted for both pieces of plastic. The total with shipping was $37. Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> SuperCabs the hero here. He started this off and donated the saw.



No, I didn't know the saw was that rough on the bottom end, you keep whats left. I was hoping for an easy top end build for you, but didn't work out that way.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> My $15 offers were accepted for both pieces of plastic. The total with shipping was $37. Thanks again for the tips.



Thats cool!


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> My $15 offers were accepted for both pieces of plastic. The total with shipping was $37. Thanks again for the tips.



Cool. Good job with talking him down. I would have just "Buy it now". I'm an impulse buyer. lol
I almost went ahead and bought them, before posting them, but so much money has been donated I figured you/we should use that $.


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> SuperCabs the hero here. He started this off and donated the saw.



You can invite him to Mc Donadu! 

:greenchainsaw:

7


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 2, 2009)

We need to figure out how to get the "presentation" on video. I know I'd like to see his reaction when he gets the saw.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 2, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> We need to figure out how to get the "presentation" on video. I know I'd like to see his reaction when he gets the saw.



That would be better than pictures.:chainsawguy:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 2, 2009)

I think I can set us up with the engreaved plaque. One of the guys I work with does laser engraving on the side. It would have to acrylic I think. His isn't powerful enough to do metal. I don't know if the area of the model plate would be enough real estate. Another option would be to apply it to the engine shroud in front of the model plate. That would give quite a lot of room. What do you think we should put on there? I'm keeping track of every member that has give.

BTW, who is Stephen Edwards? I don't know your AS username.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I think I can set us up with the engreaved plaque. One of the guys I work with does laser engraving on the side. It would have to acrylic I think. His isn't powerful enough to do metal. I don't know if the area of the model plate would be enough real estate. Another option would be to apply it to the engine shroud in front of the model plate. That would give quite a lot of room. What do you think we should put on there? I'm keeping track of every member that has give.
> 
> BTW, who is Stephen Edwards? I don't know your AS username.



I am that Person I lost your Paypal done it as a test (it worked) before I gave it out. 

I'm open on the cover engraving sounds good tho.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 2, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> i am that person i lost your paypal done it as a test (it worked) before i gave it out.



lol.


----------



## Scooterbum (Aug 2, 2009)

He should be able to engrave right on the covers.
You may have to give him a sample to test on and dial it in.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 2, 2009)

Shipping for the saw to the OP is now covered as well.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> lol.



It is funner than you know I sent out one before the one you got (Bad spelling and bad memory) I was able to cancel it.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey cabs, THANK YOU for finally changing that avtar of the busted 028.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 2, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> Hey cabs, THANK YOU for finally changing that avtar of the busted 028.



Thanks. In the avtor the 038 is front row left side.

Did you catch my 038 Super thread yesterday, I sure am happy with it.


----------



## SSG Medic (Aug 2, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> It is funner than you know I sent out one before the one you got (*Bad spelling* and bad memory) I was able to cancel it.



Yea, His name is Brad Snelling not Bad Spelling


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 2, 2009)

SSG Medic said:


> Yea, His name is Brad Snelling not Bad Spelling



Lol


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 2, 2009)

SSG Medic said:


> Yea, His name is Brad Snelling not Bad Spelling



I tryed to rep you for funny but it won't let me.


----------



## jra1100 (Aug 2, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I tryed to rep you for funny but it won't let me.



I tried to rep him for ya, and it won't let me either, but it was pretty darn funny. JR

Actually I did finally get he reped for that. JR


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 2, 2009)

No more herpes. I had enough paint to fix this piece.








A couple hours in the overn a 170F and it'll be nice and hard once cooled.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> No more herpes. I had enough paint to fix this piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man that looks sweet, I am worried about what the family will eat the oven is full. I guess there is allways Pizza Delivery, I live way to far out for that.

Thanks


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> No more herpes. I had enough paint to fix this piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lisa must be so pleased....


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 2, 2009)

Lisa's so easy going she doesn't even care. She doesn't care for the smell, but she's such a sweetheart about everything...even after nearly 21 years!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 2, 2009)

I hope Pat runs the #### out of this saw, but it will be hard to do with it looking this good.


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Lisa's so easy going she doesn't even care. She doesn't care for the smell, but she's such a sweetheart about everything...even after nearly 21 years!


Same here, like with my dirtbike's air filters in the washing machine and stealing 10' of her new office addition for my shop.
They know we're good guys at heart, right ? We just need to get stuff done so we have some time left to give them some lovin' ! LOL


----------



## DieselOnly (Aug 2, 2009)

*Angels bearing saws.*

To the two AS members who are really driving this effort: (in short) you two guys are awesome! To the rest of the community, those who have made donations & those who wish they could in these rough times, you guys rock for collectively clearing the path (oooohhh!, chainsaw reference!) for these two to be able execute this effort.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 2, 2009)

DieselOnly said:


> To the two AS members who are really driving this effort: (in short) you two guys are awesome! To the rest of the community, those who have made donations & those who wish they could in these rough times, you guys rock for collectively clearing the path (oooohhh!, chainsaw reference!) for these two to be able execute this effort.



Your signature is funny.


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 3, 2009)

SSG Medic said:


> Yea, His name is Brad Snelling not Bad Spelling



That was really funny!  reped ya for that!

It looks great so far!!!

7


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 3, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Your signature is funny.



Don't give Space any ideas, next thing you know we'll have a "if your saw was a golf club thread".


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 3, 2009)

barneyrb said:


> Don't give Space any ideas, next thing you know we'll have a "if your saw was a golf club thread".



Tried to nova you but grrrrrrrrrrr 24 hrs lol. Where's my over ride button lmao


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 3, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Tried to nova you but grrrrrrrrrrr 24 hrs lol. Where's my over ride button lmao



Got 'em for ya


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 3, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> Got 'em for ya



There are :angel:s among us


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey Brad, did that crank seal show up yet?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> Hey Brad, did that crank seal show up yet?



I got it Saturday. But...because I needed a crankcase gasket, exhaust gasket, as well as the other seal, I went ahead and ordered the complete gasket kit this morning along with all the other parts. I should have them tomorrow afternoon. So the case should be back together tomorrow evening. Once the piston shows up, it'll be running in just a few minutes. The plastics have already been mailed as well. We might have this thing done before the week is over!

Should I go ahead and order a set of Labonville chaps? I'll have to PM thSteveH to see what length we need.


----------



## olyeller (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm all for including chaps.


----------



## KMB (Aug 3, 2009)

olyeller said:


> I'm all for including chaps.



:agree2:

Kevin


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 3, 2009)

The closer the saw gets to being done, the more fun it will become.


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Should I go ahead and order a set of Labonville chaps? I'll have to PM thSteveH to see what length we need.



FYI: I have LaBonvilles. I have a 32" inseam. I got the X-long. They sit right down on top of my boot and wrap around my ankles. Some guys wear them higher, I've noticed. 
I just posted this for reference when ordering.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 3, 2009)

KMB said:


> :agree2:
> 
> Kevin



:agree2:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2009)

"How do I look?"


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> "How do I look?"



errr...... you or the cover?


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 3, 2009)

That's awesome. Did you use stihl paint or another brand?
Matt


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> "How do I look?"



It looks great he will not know it from new!:yourock::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> The closer the saw gets to being done, the more fun it will become.



The piston was mailed from AL Friday morning, so it could be here even today. The Stihl parts should be here tomorrow. We may have a runner as soon as tomorrow night.

I want you guys ideas on what to put on the plaque. Should we included the AS usernames of everyone that donated? Currently there are 26 names.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> "How do I look?"



Damn fine work Brad the fun will really start when Pat becomes a member and shows us his new toy found a good home lol


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 3, 2009)

Is there going to be enough room? If not, just have something like "Your Friends at Arboristsite"


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Is there going to be enough room? If not, just have something like "Your Friends at Arboristsite"



We could use the entire area on top of the engine shroud and in front of the model plate, should we choose to go that route.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> The piston was mailed from AL Friday morning, so it could be here even today. The Stihl parts should be here tomorrow. We may have a runner as soon as tomorrow night.
> 
> I want you guys ideas on what to put on the plaque. Should we included the AS usernames of everyone that donated? Currently there are 26 names.



Brad imo that would take more time than it was worth maybe a simple generic from the guy's at arboristsite .


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 3, 2009)

All the names may be to much? 
I just got my PP straitened out... an hour on the phone with those clowns. 
Send me a pm with pp info and ill throw in some $.
Matt


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 3, 2009)

How about "The BIL Pat 026"

or

"From your new friends at Arboristsite.com"

or 

"A fine tool for a guy who is not...."

Is it a coincidence? 26 names on an 026?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2009)

I think I left out my name, lol. That'd make it 27 We now have 28 anyway.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 3, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> How about "The BIL Pat 026"
> 
> or
> 
> ...



good thing it wasn't a 3120 lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 3, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> Is it a coincidence? 26 names on an 026?



Lol and one is known only for huskies :hmm3grin2orange: The great thing about this site we may not always agree on brands but character mostly are right on target.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I think I left out my name, lol. That'd make it 27 We now have 28 anyway.



We may ought to build one for the next bil story so we just ship it out:Eye: The suspense is killing me


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2009)

I just talked to my friend that does the engraving. Fitting the names all on there is not a problem. He can engrave very fine detail. Here's what's cool though. He can take clear acrylic, paint the back side orange, do the engraving, paint it black and you'll have a black plaque with black font. Of course you could reverse the colors as well.

I personally would like to give credit to each and every person. How about I come up with something and then we go from there?


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 3, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> We may ought to build one for the next bil story so we just ship it out:Eye: The suspense is killing me




We may have enough money?
Matt


----------



## Scooterbum (Aug 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> He can take clear acrylic, paint the back side orange, do the engraving, paint it black and you'll have a black plaque with black font. Of course you could reverse the colors as well.




Huh?


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I just talked to my friend that does the engraving. Fitting the names all on there is not a problem. He can engrave very fine detail. Here's what's cool though. He can take clear acrylic, paint the back side orange, do the engraving, paint it black and you'll have a black plaque with black font. Of course you could reverse the colors as well.
> 
> I personally would like to give credit to each and every person. How about I come up with something and then we go from there?



Sounds good to me.
Matt


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I just talked to my friend that does the engraving. Fitting the names all on there is not a problem. He can engrave very fine detail. Here's what's cool though. He can take clear acrylic, paint the back side orange, do the engraving, paint it black and you'll have a black plaque with black font. Of course you could reverse the colors as well.
> 
> I personally would like to give credit to each and every person. How about I come up with something and then we go from there?



Brad It is up to you and Supercabs imo what gets put on the plaque the reward is helping someone who got #### on imho.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 3, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> good thing it wasn't a 3120 lol



....Or a Dolmar 9010!!!!


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 3, 2009)

I say we leave those details in your capable hands Brad.:rockn:


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 3, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> ....Or a Dolmar 9010!!!!



now that's just silly :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 3, 2009)

fatguy said:


> i say we leave those details in your capable hands brad.:rockn:



+1


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I just talked to my friend that does the engraving. Fitting the names all on there is not a problem. He can engrave very fine detail. Here's what's cool though. He can take clear acrylic, paint the back side orange, do the engraving, paint it black and you'll have a black plaque with black font. Of course you could reverse the colors as well.
> 
> I personally would like to give credit to each and every person. How about I come up with something and then we go from there?



I like it. Lets make the text orange. That could be Stihl, Husky or Dolmar, then nobody gets the short end of the saw war. 

I think SteveH should set up an AS account for Pat under the name "BIL Pat." I think we've earned the right to pick his screen name.


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 3, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> I think SteveH should set up an AS account for Pat under the name "BIL Pat." I think we've earned the right to pick his screen name.



lol T

Matt


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 3, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> I like it. Lets make the text orange. That could be Stihl, Husky or Dolmar, then nobody gets the short end of the saw war.
> 
> I think SteveH should set up an AS account for Pat under the name "BIL Pat." I think we've earned the right to pick his screen name.



Now thats funny, Pat don't use 026 as password to easy to guess.


----------



## KMB (Aug 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I personally would like to give credit to each and every person. How about I come up with something and then we go from there?



Fine by me.

Kevin


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 3, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> I like it. Lets make the text orange. That could be Stihl, Husky or Dolmar, then nobody gets the short end of the saw war.
> 
> I think SteveH should set up an AS account for Pat under the name "BIL Pat." I think we've earned the right to pick his screen name.



Lol so why did you go and get them outta order its, Orange first everyone knows that


----------



## mheim1 (Aug 3, 2009)

> quote:
> Originally posted by fatguy
> i say we leave those details in your capable hands brad.
> 
> +1



+2


----------



## olyeller (Aug 3, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> How about "The BIL Pat 026"
> 
> or
> 
> "From your new friends at Arboristsite.com"




I like this idea best. No need for me to get recognition and I think we should promote the whole AS community.

Just my thoughts; whatever you all decide is fine by me.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I personally would like to give credit to each and every person. How about I come up with something and then we go from there?



We will always be named in this thread, if you go something generic.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 3, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> We will always be named in this thread, if you go something generic.



Yeah I agree, my thoughts went to the many members who may have liked to contribute but were not able, due to financial woes!


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 3, 2009)

Can we get one of those laser logo modded mufflers that were on here a while back? Who did those anyway? I can't find it now?


----------



## Scooterbum (Aug 3, 2009)

olyeller said:


> I like this idea best. No need for me to get recognition and I think we should promote the whole AS community.
> 
> Just my thoughts; whatever you all decide is fine by me.





+1 AS community


----------



## TRI955 (Aug 3, 2009)

olyeller said:


> I like this idea best. No need for me to get recognition and I think we should promote the whole AS community.
> 
> Just my thoughts; whatever you all decide is fine by me.



I totally agree....


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> Can we get one of those laser logo modded mufflers that were on here a while back? Who did those anyway? I can't find it now?



That was FATGUY and it was machined "Stihl", not engraved. Very cool BTW!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> That was FATGUY and it was machined "Stihl", not engraved. Very cool BTW!



If this site owner wouldn't be offended it could say "AS"


----------



## KMB (Aug 3, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah I agree, my thoughts went to the many members who may have liked to contribute but were not able, due to financial woes!



Great point!

Kevin


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 3, 2009)

olyeller said:


> No need for me to get recognition and I think we should promote the whole AS community.


Another vote.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2009)

He's making up a couple versions for me now.


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 3, 2009)

Just got through reading this whole thread. Great bunch of guys here. Pat sounds like a real stand up kind of man. 

Somebody PM where I can shoot some dough, please.

I'll be following this now for sure. 


Mr. HE


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 3, 2009)

Hddnis said:


> Just got through reading this whole thread. Great bunch of guys here. Pat sounds like a real stand up kind of man.
> 
> Somebody PM where I can shoot some dough, please.
> 
> ...



PM sent and rep for reading the whole thing.


----------



## SteveH (Aug 3, 2009)

If chaps do become a decision [and I am letting you folks decide], I am gonna guess Pat's size [cut me some slack, I'm a guy!] and he's maybe 5' 9", normal leg/trunk ratio, and I'm gonna say 160 lb. 

My sister left today to drive our mother from Texas to Michigan for family business [mom's]. They won't be back home til Sept. 8. 

Pat is flying up there to meet them August 25, home Sept. 2. 

This is only to advise he won't be home during those times and his wife won't be home to get photos, etc. til after the 8th Sept. My sister is on notice that photos [plenty of them] will be required payment for this saw. She is all for that. 

I had a very brief flash of an idea to fly down there [Denver to Dallas] to take the photos myself. Very brief. I am partners with some guys in an old plane...but this seems to me like an unlikely thing I could do though the idea is still in the back of my mind. My wife leaves in early Sept. to go take care of HER mother 2000 miles away and someone [me] needs to be home to be with our six adopted golden retrievers. 

I only post this info' since everyone is so excited and eager. My sister does not need to be home for this, but there might not be anyone to shoot photos. I may get Pat to get a couple of his fire dep't buddies to do it, however, if this all comes together before Sept. 8. 

Steve

PS, just called him and "innocently" asked him what bar/chain he's got on the 250, and it's 18" .325. Just for information....


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 3, 2009)

SteveH said:


> If chaps do become a decision [and I am letting you folks decide], I am gonna guess Pat's size [cut me some slack, I'm a guy!] and he's maybe 5' 9", normal leg/trunk ratio, and I'm gonna say 160 lb.
> 
> I may get Pat to get a couple of his fire dep't buddies to do it, however, if this all comes together before Sept. 8.
> 
> Steve


Sounds like he's the same size as me. We could take a vote on the preferred length.

Shipping it to the fire station before he leaves on the 25th might not be a bad idea. 
PRESSURE on Brad !!! LOL


----------



## grapplermi (Aug 3, 2009)

man, it took me 30 minutes to read this whole thread, and I'm a quick reader! Brad, please PM me so I can donate. If you have enough for all BIL Pat needs, I'll send you some for your hard work. Great stuff guys.

Matt


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 3, 2009)

SteveH said:


> If chaps do become a decision [and I am letting you folks decide], I am gonna guess Pat's size [cut me some slack, I'm a guy!] and he's maybe 5' 9", normal leg/trunk ratio, and I'm gonna say 160 lb.
> 
> My sister left today to drive our mother from Texas to Michigan for family business [mom's]. They won't be back home til Sept. 8.
> 
> ...



Happy to see you checking in on us.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 3, 2009)

SteveH said:


> If chaps do become a decision [and I am letting you folks decide], I am gonna guess Pat's size [cut me some slack, I'm a guy!] and he's maybe 5' 9", normal leg/trunk ratio, and I'm gonna say 160 lb.
> 
> My sister left today to drive our mother from Texas to Michigan for family business [mom's]. They won't be back home til Sept. 8.
> 
> ...



Maybe one of our members could assist in the delivery and photo or video just a thought, the saw will likely be done before the 8th but Brad will fill us in on that.Mckee tree lives in Dallas I would bet he would do it!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 3, 2009)

grapplermi said:


> man, it took me 30 minutes to read this whole thread, and I'm a quick reader! Brad, please PM me so I can donate. If you have enough for all BIL Pat needs, I'll send you some for your hard work. Great stuff guys.
> 
> Matt



PM sent, and thanks


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 3, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Maybe one of our members could assist in the delivery and photo or video just a thought, the saw will likely be done before the 8th but Brad will fill us in on that.Mckee tree lives in Dallas I would bet he would do it!



Now that's a great idea if it wouldn't put someone out too bad.
Ship the saw to an AS member to hand deliver.....AWESOME IDEA!!
Somebody rep that man for me, I got 'em for something or another last week. 
:wave:


----------



## jra1100 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Plaque*

As far as recognition goes, I don't really care what you do, I doubt that anyone who donated did it for recognition, but I will leave the decision to Brad and Cab's, and those who got it going, if they're good enough to get this together they're good enough to decide the plaque. JR


----------



## KMB (Aug 3, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Now that's a great idea if it wouldn't put someone out too bad.
> Ship the saw to an AS member to hand deliver.....AWESOME IDEA!!
> Somebody rep that man for me, I got 'em for something or another last week.
> :wave:



Got'im.

Kevin


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 3, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Now that's a great idea if it wouldn't put someone out too bad.
> Ship the saw to an AS member to hand deliver.....AWESOME IDEA!!
> Somebody rep that man for me, I got 'em for something or another last week.



Clint's still dead over here from when I shot him last week too. LOL


----------



## rwood8600 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Bit late on this thread*

I have not read all the posts, but would like to contribute. Would like to contribute in any way, paypal etc...Not as some charity case, but just recognition of an unfortunate accident to some one who is quite selfless and generous with there time. I also applaud the responses from AS. I have MUCH RESPECT for Steve's BIL, and I feel it is worth helping out those people that give help unrewardingly to others - they just do it out of decency and kindness.

So what the current state of play and where do I send my contribution?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 3, 2009)

rwood8600 said:


> I have not read all the posts, but would like to contribute. Would like to contribute in any way, paypal etc...Not as some charity case, but just recognition of an unfortunate accident to some one who is quite selfless and generous with there time. I also applaud the responses from AS. I have MUCH RESPECT for Steve's BIL, and I feel it is worth helping out those people that give help unrewardingly to others - they just do it out of decency and kindness.
> 
> So what the current state of play and where do I send my contribution?



PM sent Thanks


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 3, 2009)

rwood8600 said:


> Not as some charity case, but just recognition of an unfortunate accident to some one who is quite selfless and generous with there time.



+2. We hope BIL realizes this, as you did. It's a tip of the hat and raising of a glass to him for being one of the good guys. We all here, I think, want to do what we can to dispel the old "Nice guys finish last." and "No good deed goes unpunished." attitude that drags some good people down. That's my reason for getting involved with this. I don't give to charities.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 3, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> Clint's still dead over here from when I shot him last week too. LOL



Must not have been fatal cause I shot you also :monkey:Also gave two novas to deserving participants.


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 3, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Must not have been fatal...


You can't kill Clint. Everyone knows that.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 3, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> Clint's still dead over here from when I shot him last week too. LOL



My advice is if he asks you to appologize to his mule, you do it. If not for your sake, the poor old casket makers sake. "Rojo's on one side. Baxters on the other" and ole' rope right in the middle.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 3, 2009)

LOL Fatguy ! 
Thanks. Now I want to put the tape in the VHS and stay up drinking beer and smoking cigars way past my bedtime on a worknight.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 3, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> LOL Fatguy !
> Thanks. Now I want to put the tape in the VHS and stay up drinking beer and smoking cigars way past my bedtime on a worknight.



my favorite quotes from the other 2 are: "This train'll stop at Tucumcari" and "When you have to shoot, shoot. Don't talk"


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2009)

What are you guys talking about? This saw will be running tomorrow night with any luck!:hmm3grin2orange: I can't leave a project laying around. The piston came today, but I've yet to open it. The chaps are ordered as well.

Pat lives in Dallas if we have a reputable member in that area that would like to make the delivery. I'll be shipping the saw and chaps. TRI955 will be shipping a case for the saw. I have SteveHs address and phone number should everything come together quickly as it looks like it will. Too bad you probably won't be the one to hand this stuff to him. That would be fun!

Contributions are now up to *$445*!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 3, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Must not have been fatal cause I shot you also :monkey:Also gave two novas to deserving participants.



I tried shooting at you, but the AS "you have to spread REP around" forcefield bounced my bullet away.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> What are you guys talking about? This saw will be running tomorrow night with any luck!:hmm3grin2orange: I can't leave a project laying around. The piston came today, but I've yet to open it. The chaps are ordered as well.
> 
> Pat lives in Dallas if we have a reputable member in that area that would like to make the delivery. I'll be shipping the saw and chaps. TRI955 will be shipping a case for the saw. I have SteveHs address and phone number should everything come together quickly as it looks like it will. Too bad you probably won't be the one to hand this stuff to him. That would be fun!
> 
> Contributions are now up to *$445*!:hmm3grin2orange:



We were just messing around with Rope's name and avitatr. Sergio Leone's 3 Clint Eastwood "Sphagetti Westerns". Lost track, sorry....
:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> What are you guys talking about? This saw will be running tomorrow night with any luck!:hmm3grin2orange: I can't leave a project laying around. The piston came today, but I've yet to open it. The chaps are ordered as well.
> 
> Pat lives in Dallas if we have a reputable member in that area that would like to make the delivery. I'll be shipping the saw and chaps. TRI955 will be shipping a case for the saw. I have SteveHs address and phone number should everything come together quickly as it looks like it will. Too bad you probably won't be the one to hand this stuff to him. That would be fun!
> 
> Contributions are now up to *$445*!:hmm3grin2orange:



445 thats cool.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2009)

Who's name is Ken? I have a PayPal contribution that I don't know which AS member gave.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 3, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> We were just messing around with Rope's name and avitatr. Sergio Leone's 3 Clint Eastwood "Sphagetti Westerns". Lost track, sorry....
> :biggrinbounce2:



Well are you gonna pull them pistol's boy or whistle Dixie


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 3, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> my favorite quotes from the other 2 are: "This train'll stop at Tucumcari" and "When you have to shoot, shoot. Don't talk"


"...he wasn't armed !" 
"Well...he should have armed himself."


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 3, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> "...he wasn't armed !"
> "Well...he should have armed himself."



Dyin ain't much of a livin boy:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> What are you guys talking about?


 Aren't you paying attention to this thread, Brad ? 
LOL. Sorry. G'night, and thanks again for all your effort.
Blondeeeeeee !!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2009)

I measured the piston and rings and am concerned about the fit. The piston is .007" smaller than the bore and the ring end gap is .022" and .020". I'm not sure what to do at this point.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 3, 2009)

I'll make it simple http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=MPA+PC1668B&catID=378
Or an OEM top end from Bcorradi. It's not like there is no $ in the coffers....


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I measured the piston and rings and am concerned about the fit. The piston is .007" smaller than the bore and the ring end gap is .022" and .020". I'm not sure what to do at this point.



New piston, why not.


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 3, 2009)

We could get a new P&C and it will really be a "NEW" saw.
My .02 cents
Matt


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> Or an OEM top end from Bcorradi. It's not like there is no $ in the coffers....



That's what I was thinking since the cylinder isn't perfect anyway. We'd also be upgrading from 44mm to 44.7mm. I've actually already sent him a PM to make sure he has one.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2009)

Only $85 right HERE for an OEM topend kit. A new Meteor piston would cost us close to $45 with shipping, so only $40 more for a new OEM 44.7mm topend is a no brainer to me.


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 3, 2009)

No brainer. Be done with it already. 
Alright, I gotta go to bed. You guys stop posting here 'til tomorrow, okay ? 
Don't make me open up another beer. LOL


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 3, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> No brainer. Be done with it already. LOL
> Alright, I gotta go to bed. You guys stop posting here 'til tomorrow, okay ?
> Don't make me open up another beer. LOL



Yup


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> No brainer. Be done with it already.
> Alright, I gotta go to bed. You guys stop posting here 'til tomorrow, okay ?
> Don't make me open up another beer. LOL



LOL. This is one thread you don't want to get behind on if you're going to stay up with it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Only $85 right HERE for an OEM topend kit. A new Meteor piston would cost us close to $45 with shipping, so only $40 more for a new OEM 44.7mm topend is a no brainer to me.



:yourock:


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Only $85 right HERE for an OEM topend kit. A new Meteor piston would cost us close to $45 with shipping, so only $40 more for a new OEM 44.7mm topend is a no brainer to me.



I think that's the way to go. Its relay a new saw now, even better then new.
Matt


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Only $85 right HERE for an OEM topend kit. A new Meteor piston would cost us close to $45 with shipping, so only $40 more for a new OEM 44.7mm topend is a no brainer to me.



SOLD! Can Brad ship it out tomorrow?


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 3, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> No brainer. Be done with it already.
> Alright, I gotta go to bed. You guys stop posting here 'til tomorrow, okay ?
> Don't make me open up another beer. LOL



Will keep posting, give you a good excuse to open that beer. 
Matt


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 3, 2009)

I pm'ed Mckee tree to see if he may be our liaison for the handling of the saw. I know he lives around there and feel he if accepted the task would do it, we will see!


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 3, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Will keep posting, give you a good excuse to open that beer.
> Matt


I'm already 1/2 way through the one after the last one of the night. LOL

28 pages. Wow. I guess this effort is pretty important to all of us. Good on you all.


----------



## yo2001 (Aug 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I measured the piston and rings and am concerned about the fit. The piston is .007" smaller than the bore and the ring end gap is .022" and .020". I'm not sure what to do at this point.



wow, that is the piston that I sent right? I didn't think it looked that bad in real life. That piston and my jug was making serious compression before. I think it was in 190-200 range with no gasket.

Let me know what you are going to with the piston. I'll take it back if you are going to trash it.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2009)

yo2001 said:


> wow, that is the piston that I sent right? I didn't think it looked that bad in real life. That piston and my jug was making serious compression before. I think it was in 190-200 range with no gasket.
> 
> Let me know what you are going to with the piston. I'll take it back if you are going to trash it.



Pics do tend to accentuate flaws. Just like the pics of the cylinder.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2009)

The new topend is bought.


----------



## madhatte (Aug 3, 2009)

This sure is a top-quality bunch of folks. I'm really glad I joined this forum. Hats Off and Thumbs Up to all of you.


----------



## jra1100 (Aug 3, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> The new topend is bought.



I think that's the way to go, we should be closing in on 500 bucks, so a new PC is going to make this a better saw (after Brad's magic) than those that leave the factory. This is gitten good. JR


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 3, 2009)

We're still in good shape money wise. Donations are up to $445. Below are the estimated costs so far.


Engine shroud and air filter cover = $37
Bearings, gaskets, seals, bar, 2 chains....ie all dealer parts = about $150
P&C kit = $85
Chaps = $73
*TOTAL $345*


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> We're still in good shape money wise. Donations are up to $445. Below are the estimated costs so far.
> 
> 
> Engine shroud and air filter cover = $37
> ...



Sounds good but you should get something for your labor too


----------



## olyeller (Aug 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Who's name is Ken? I have a PayPal contribution that I don't know which AS member gave.




I'm Ken, but I sent you my contribution the old-fashioned way, via mail. Are there two Kens at play here?


----------



## olyeller (Aug 4, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Sounds good but you should get something for your labor too




I agree 100%. Thanks for taking point on this goodwill project, Brad.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 4, 2009)

*I fixed it.*



blsnelling said:


> We're still in good shape money wise. Donations are up to $445. Below are the estimated costs so far.
> 
> 
> Engine shroud and air filter cover = $37
> ...



I fixed it Brad missed the red text. I hoping for a little more money for the Red text part of the saw.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 4, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> i fixed it brad missed the red text. I hoping for a little more money for the red text part of the saw.




+1


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 4, 2009)

Brad if it's worth anything, sell that jug and old plastic I sent. Trading post, swap thread, or ebay and add the money to the 445.


----------



## jra1100 (Aug 4, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I fixed it Brad missed the red text. I hoping for a little more money for the Red text part of the saw.


 
Rope has it right as well as cabs. JR:agree2:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 4, 2009)

I just chatted with Brad, bcorradi, and the new topend will be going out today.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 4, 2009)

Who is Matthew on here? I have another donation I don't know who it came from. We're now up to *$460*.


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Who is Matthew on here? I have another donation I don't know who it came from. We're now up to *$460*.



maybe me? i just got a thing saying u accepted mine. 
Matt


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 4, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> maybe me? i just got a thing saying u *accepted* mine.
> Matt



That's the one. Thanks for your contribution!


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> That's the one. Thanks for your contribution!



Thanks i cant spell to save my life so when i butcher words i just click the first option.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 4, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Thanks i cant spell to save my life so when i butcher words i just click the first option.



Lol. I just didn't want someone thinking I was "expecting" you to give Thanks again.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 4, 2009)

Here's the product we're going to make the plaque out of. I told him to go with the satin silver. I thought gold or bronze might look tacky and the mirror silver might scratch up or glare. If the .005" will lay flat, we'll go that route. It has adhesive on the back of it. If not, I'll use the .020". LINK. Look at AlumaMark


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Lol. I just didn't want someone thinking I was "expecting" you to give Thanks again.



:hmm3grin2orange: I saw that but figured ya'all knew each other real close or something.
Now all that ain't pitched in do so or else


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Here's the product we're going to make the plaque out of. I told him to go with the satin silver. I thought gold or bronze might look tacky and the mirror silver might scratch up or glare. If the .005" will lay flat, we'll go that route. It has adhesive on the back of it. If not, I'll use the .020". LINK. Look at AlumaMark



For some reason that catalog wont open for me....?
Matt


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 4, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> For some reason that catalog wont open for me....?
> Matt


It didn't work for me.
We must have overloaded the server.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 4, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> For some reason that catalog wont open for me....?
> Matt



I saw that. It worked a few minutes ago though.


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I saw that. It worked a few minutes ago though.



I got it to work but idk what to look at? 
Matt


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 4, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> I got it to work but idk what to look at?
> Matt



AlumaMark. It's an aluminum that when etched with a CO2 laser, produces black font. I think this will be much more durable than acrylic.


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> AlumaMark. It's an aluminum that when etched with a CO2 laser, produces black font. I think this will be much more durable than acrylic.



Ya that should hold up for a long time id think. Never used the stuff tho?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 4, 2009)

Any word from the member in Dallas?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 4, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Any word from the member in Dallas?



Not yet I pm'ed him to come check this thread out and what we were thinking!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 4, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Not yet I pm'ed him to come check this thread out and what we were thinking!



Thanks.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 4, 2009)

My dealer just called and the parts are in.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> My dealer just called and the parts are in.



Cool.

I went and seen my dealer this morning, i had some parts on order not in yet. We were talking and he said I got a 038 Mag, but don't use it he likes his 026 pro. So I offer if he wanted to sell it I interested, he said he would think about it but right now didn't think so. Anybody that has one won't turn loose of it.


----------



## Scooterbum (Aug 4, 2009)

I think the .020 would be best and rivet it on.This is a chainsaw, not a dash in a car.The .005 w/adhesive probably wouldn't last long.

Just my 2 cents.......


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 4, 2009)

Scooterbum said:


> I think the .020 would be best and rivet it on.This is a chainsaw, not a dash in a car.The .005 w/adhesive probably wouldn't last long.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.......



I like that idea. No chance of it coming off that way. My other concern with the .005 is that it would not lay flat to the slightly curved surface and would wrinkle. I him get a sheet of each.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 4, 2009)

Time to head to the dealer and get the parts. I may temporarily through this P&C I have on the saw. That way I can get it running, verify the carb's good, and do a leak test. When the new P&C arrives in a day or two, all I'll have to do is swap them. The plastic should arrive any day as well. The aluminum for the plaque should be here by tomorrow or the next day. I think he's doing the design tonight. Pics and maybe video coming later tonight!


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 4, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Not yet I pm'ed him to come check this thread out...



...he hasn't finished reading the 30 pages yet. lol

Looking forward to media from Brad later. opcorn:


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Time to head to the dealer and get the parts. I may temporarily through this P&C I have on the saw. That way I can get it running, verify the carb's good, and do a leak test. When the new P&C arrives in a day or two, all I'll have to do is swap them. The plastic should arrive any day as well. The aluminum for the plaque should be here by tomorrow or the next day. I think he's doing the design tonight. Pics and maybe video coming later tonight!



Great work. Looking forward to the pictures and maybe video.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Time to head to the dealer and get the parts. I may temporarily through this P&C I have on the saw. That way I can get it running, verify the carb's good, and do a leak test. When the new P&C arrives in a day or two, all I'll have to do is swap them. The plastic should arrive any day as well. The aluminum for the plaque should be here by tomorrow or the next day. I think he's doing the design tonight. Pics and maybe video coming later tonight!



I'm excited just thinking about it.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 4, 2009)

This might be silly to some. My wife says "things always happen for a reason". Maybe she's right..... This thread has become a source of pleasure for many of us, including the OP. Little did his BIL know that the destruction of one of his no doubt favorite tools would yield him a better tool and bring out so much goodwill and community amongst us! A special thanks to Super and Snelling for making this possible.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 4, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> This might be silly to some. My wife says "things always happen for a reason". Maybe she's right..... This thread has become a source of pleasure for many of us, including the OP. Little did his BIL know that the destruction of one of his no doubt favorite tools would yield him a better tool and bring out so much goodwill and community amongst us! A special thanks to Super and Snelling for making this possible.



One of the best posts yet.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 4, 2009)

I just finished my Chipotle burrito, so it's time to edit those pics and........*video*


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I just finished my Chipotle burrito, so it's time to edit those pics and........*video*



I have had to set on my hands to keep from asking where they were, Ha HAA


----------



## mheim1 (Aug 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I just finished my Chipotle burrito, so it's time to edit those pics and........*video*



Now I have to stay up.
opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I just finished my Chipotle burrito, so it's time to edit those pics and........*video*



My son just asked, he isn't talking about pictures of the Burrito?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm going to make this painful for you. We're going to take this a step at a time, LOL.

I started by bolting the oil pump on, heating the case, and then seating the clutch side bearing against the pump.






I installed the flywheel side bearing onto the crank, heated the case, and then pushed it into the case.





I then start all the case bolts and slowly and evenly draw the case together.





And there we have it.





You'll then need to relieve the pressure on the bearings by tapping the crank ends. This is why you don't install the seals first. You must be able to tell when the crank is free. It would probably be best to use a brass hammer here, but I don't have one.





Make sure you coat the lips of your oils seals before installation.





I alter tapped this seal a little deaper to make sure the flywheel didn't touch it.





This seal is flush.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 4, 2009)

Trim the case gasket from the cylinder flange.





Installe the oil pump and brake hardware.





The new .325 x 7 rim.





This side's done except for the AV plugs once the tank's installed.





I saved the OEM gasket for the new P&C. Here's the gasket I made.





Compressing the rings with the Baileys ring compressor.










Checking the squish. It came out at .017"-.018".


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 4, 2009)

Setting the gap on the coil.





The intake elbow and impulse line installed prior to installing the tank.





Prepairing to pull the intake elbow through the hole in the carb housing. This works super slick if you haven't tried it!










The carb installed.









And that's where my step by step pics ended. I got excited and just wanted to finish the job


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 4, 2009)

*Are you ready to see it?*


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 4, 2009)

This is still the original plastic, so the final product will look even nicer.






The muffler is yet to be modded, sandblasted, and painted.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 4, 2009)

And what you've been waiting for...the video of it running.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/p0-2CXvKzd8&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/p0-2CXvKzd8&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 4, 2009)

Very Nice!



Mr. HE


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> And what you've been waiting for...the video of it running.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/p0-2CXvKzd8&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/p0-2CXvKzd8&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Man that looks and sounds good I knew we would be impressed.
Have you done a compression test?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> This is still the original plastic, so the final product will look even nicer.



Along with your work, The new bar really helps the looks.


----------



## TRI955 (Aug 4, 2009)

Good deal, sounds good!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 4, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Have you done a compression test?



Even with a less than perfect cylinder with fresh honing, as well as rings with endgaps of .020" and .022", it's still making 145-150 PSI. That would increase as the cylinder walls are smoothed out from the honing. This cylinder would be totally fine with a new piston, but given the opportunity, I chose to go with the new kit for only $40 more.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't like the fuel line on this saw. It seems too short on both ends. The fuel filter barely touches the bottom of the tank on its end and the other end nearly kinks to reach the carb. Is this normal for the older 026s?

I seem to recall some discussion about these two lines but don't recall the details. Can I swap to the newer one or is the hole in the tank different? If it needs to be larger then it's no big deal. The one on the saw looks like 1121 358 7705, but I'd prefer to use 1121 358 7700.

Also, should all 026s have cover washer PN 1121 162 1001 under the clutch, or was it only implemented with the newer clutch?

And finally, I have a question about the tank vent. This has the older style vent using a fiberous cone on the outside. Should there be a plastic cover over that? Perhaps PN 1121 350 5802?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Even with a less than perfect cylinder with fresh honing, as well as rings with endgaps of .020" and .022", it's still making 145-150 PSI. That would increase as the cylinder walls are smoothed out from the honing. This cylinder would be totally fine with a new piston, but given the opportunity, I chose to go with the new kit for only $40 more.



I have no problem with the new kit, this saw is worth it. I was just curious.


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice work!
When i get working i usually take no pictures so you did good.
Matt


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 4, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Nice work!
> When i get working i usually take no pictures so you did good.
> Matt



Photography's another hobby of mine, so it all works together.


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 4, 2009)

U heat the whole case or just around where the bearing gos in? What did u use.
Iv read about baking the case in the oven, what works for you?


----------



## yo2001 (Aug 4, 2009)

Kool, the clutch looks nice and tight and the saw looks nice and peppy!

Great work Brad


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 4, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> U heat the whole case or just around where the bearing gos in? What did u use.
> Iv read about baking the case in the oven, what works for you?



I use a small torch and keep it moving so as to not over heat it. If you burn the original powder coating, you got it hotter than necessary.


----------



## yo2001 (Aug 4, 2009)

The washer is only need for the newer style oil pump, if you got the big circular oil pump like 024 behind the clutch, no need for the washer.

edit, from the picture below, you'll need a washer.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 4, 2009)

*Before*

Before


blsnelling said:


>


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 4, 2009)

*After*

After


blsnelling said:


> This is still the original plastic, so the final product will look even nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice I just saw this sounds great even with the old cylinder:yourock:


----------



## Erick (Aug 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I don't like the fuel line on this saw. It seems too short on both ends. The fuel filter barely touches the bottom of the tank on its end and the other end nearly kinks to reach the carb. Is this normal for the older 026s?
> 
> I seem to recall some discussion about these two lines but don't recall the details. Can I swap to the newer one or is the hole in the tank different? If it needs to be larger then it's no big deal. The one on the saw looks like 1121 358 7705, but I'd prefer to use 1121 358 7700.
> 
> ...



Brad, the old hose on the 026 is a PITA just drill out the tank and use the new 7700 hose.

The tank vent should have a little (usually white) plastic cap that covers it and helps keep it clean. Check your Media Cat there’s a tech bulletin on it with the "new and improved" version.

The cover washer goes on every one of them, and its the same one they use on a bunch of the smaller homeowner saws , you probably have one laying around.


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 4, 2009)

On the clutch cover how did you paint the STIHL and the sight line?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 4, 2009)

Erick said:


> Brad, the old hose on the 026 is a PITA just drill out the tank and use the new 7700 hose.
> 
> The tank vent should have a little (usually white) plastic cap that covers it and helps keep it clean. Check your Media Cat there’s a tech bulletin on it with the "new and improved" version.
> 
> The cover washer goes on every one of them, and its the same one they use on a bunch of the smaller homeowner saws , you probably have one laying around.



Thanks Erick. I appreciate the help. Looks like I need to make another small order in the morning.


----------



## mheim1 (Aug 4, 2009)

Awesome job.



blsnelling said:


> Photography's another hobby of mine, so it all works together.



That must be a nice macro lens you are using with those greasy fingers. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 4, 2009)

mheim1 said:


> Awesome job.
> 
> 
> 
> That must be a nice macro lens you are using with those greasy fingers. :greenchainsaw:



Just a cheapie 24-105 F4L IS


----------



## madhatte (Aug 4, 2009)

What kind of a board is this where I can't give rep to everybody who deserves it? Great work, all, and special thanks to Brad for all of the technical details. I just got spared making about 150 mistakes thanks to his excellent step-by-step.


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 4, 2009)

Hell of a job, Brad. 
You damned well better be taking some of the funds from us mere Paypal-ers for your galant effort. Great job by you and Cabs seeing this through.


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Just a cheapie 24-105 F4L IS



Ya $1200 is not much, could buy a new 660!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 4, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Ya $1200 is not much, could buy a new 660!



At least it holds most of it's value


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 4, 2009)

I went through all the PayPal donations today. Some had fees taken from them and others didn't, depending on how you did it. The total with fees taken out is $453.67. So far total expenses are about $380. The remaining parts won't be much. Tomorrow morning I'll be ordering the missing tank vent cover, clutch cover plated, and a new fuel hose. We'll probably only have about $20-$30 left over when it's all said and done. And here we though we had all this extra money, lol. Isn't that how it always is when you rebuild a saw right?


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I went through all the PayPal donations today. Some had fees taken from them and others didn't, depending on how you did it. The total with fees taken out is $453.67. So far total expenses are about $380. The remaining parts won't be much. Tomorrow morning I'll be ordering the missing tank vent cover, clutch cover plated, and a new fuel hose.



I was wondering if the way i made it made it charge more fees?
What is the way to go? Personal or business

That doesn't leave enough for you


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> We'll probably only have about $20-$30 left over when it's all said and done. And here we though we had all this extra money, lol. Isn't that how it always is when you rebuild a saw right?





We'll talk again when its over.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 4, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> I was wondering if the way i made it made it charge more fees?
> What is the way to go? Personal or business



Some gave as a gift. I think it also depends on if you gave with a CC.



> That doesn't leave enough for you



You guys gave parts and money, I gave time. It's cool. I've had a lot of fun with this.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 4, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> We'll talk again when its over.



I changed my mind, not waiting till its over, sent some now for your gas and time. Sent as a gift no fees.


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ya PP does some stupid #### with the bank vs credit card. 
I changed my bank and the didn't set up the overdraft protection rite so the money would come out of my savings so i was getting charged $30 every time i used PP like WTF. $10 part and $30 from the bank.... I got the money back but use the CC usually cause i pay for parts then get paid after the things are fixed so ill have the money when the Bill comes. 
Sorry for blabbering but PP pisses me off with the bank thing always being default.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 4, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I changed my mind, not waiting till its over, sent some now for your gas and time. Sent as a gift no fees.



You guys are too much. I thought this was a charity build. Like it wasn't enough that you donated the saw. Thanks sounds pretty lame here, but thanks anyway. I will treat my family to a nice meal. I'm sure they won't complain


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 4, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> You guys are too much. I thought this was a charity build. Like it wasn't enough that you donated the saw. Thanks sounds pretty lame here, but thanks anyway. I will treat my family to a nice meal. I'm sure they won't complain



Thanks, I felt you had more in it than I did.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 4, 2009)

Brad hopefully you will do ok on our deal here is the cylinder and piston 4 years heavy use.
Sorry for temporary derail but I am not sure the pics made it. If we need to Brad we can just do a bb and I can keep this back for a spare! It was still 148 on compression!










<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202B2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 4, 2009)

Good night y'all. It's been a fun evening. Thanks for all the kind words. The pleasure's been mine.


----------



## olyeller (Aug 5, 2009)

Brad, you flat-out rock! You take a project like this and take the time to do a how-to while you're at it, plus give everyone the great pleasure of seing the 260 come to life, step-by-step. 

And now we're up to 500 posts on this thread--Steve, did you ever have any idea that your original post would ever develop into one of the coolest AS threads ever? And the best part is yet to come, when BIL Pat receives the saw and runs it for the first time!

Way to go everybody!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 5, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I went through all the PayPal donations today. Some had fees taken from them and others didn't, depending on how you did it. The total with fees taken out is $453.67. So far total expenses are about $380. The remaining parts won't be much. Tomorrow morning I'll be ordering the missing tank vent cover, clutch cover plated, and a new fuel hose. We'll probably only have about $20-$30 left over when it's all said and done. And here we though we had all this extra money, lol. Isn't that how it always is when you rebuild a saw right?



Just had time to catch up w/ this thread...Jeeps, soccer, our annual auction at work, blah,blah,blah.......I am in for something and will put it in the mail tomorrow......Great job to all who have givin...............


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 5, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Just had time to catch up w/ this thread...Jeeps, soccer, our annual auction at work, blah,blah,blah.......I am in for something and will put it in the mail tomorrow......Great job to all who have givin...............



I went back in the middle of this thread and looked at the new plastic, all put together this saw will look great.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 5, 2009)

I just ordered the last few parts. Hopefully they'll be in tomorrow. I'm also expecting the P&C and plastic any day.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 5, 2009)

olyeller said:


> You take a project like this and take the time to do a how-to while you're at it, plus give everyone the great pleasure of seing the 260 come to life, step-by-step.



You guys asked for pictures, so pictures you get



olyeller said:


> And now we're up to 500 posts on this thread--Steve, did you ever have any idea that your original post would ever develop into one of the coolest AS threads ever?



+1000 This has been great!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 5, 2009)

I just pulled the piston and cylinder. The piston will go back to yo2001. I would like to donate the cylinder to someone that could use it. Preferably someone that participated in this thread. Same with the plastic pieces. They are not cracked, just a little faded.


----------



## mheim1 (Aug 5, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I just pulled the piston and cylinder. The piston will go back to yo2001. I would like to donate the cylinder to someone that could use it. Preferably someone that participated in this thread. Same with the plastic pieces. They are not cracked, just a little faded.



I have a basket case coming that sure could use it, but haven't seen it yet.
It might require more or even to much to fix it; not sure yet.


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 5, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I would like to donate the cylinder to someone that could use it.


Don't be tempting me to mess with my perfectly fine 024 !!!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 5, 2009)

The new plastic just came. Its in beautiful condition. Ill post pics in a few. No P&C today though.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 5, 2009)

There is no P&C currently on the saw, but here's that pretty new plastic.


----------



## olyeller (Aug 5, 2009)

*Midas touch*

Brad, everything you touch turns to gold. Way to rip! I believe everyone is having way too much fun with this project!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 5, 2009)

olyeller said:


> I believe everyone is having way too much fun with this project!



I know I am!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 5, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I know I am!



It looks like a new saw, I think he will be very happy with it.


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice lookin' 026.
Hey Cabs, what ever happened to that basket-case 026 you had lying around ?


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 5, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> Nice lookin' 026.
> Hey Cabs, what ever happened to that basket-case 026 you had lying around ?



I'd say Brad the Snellerizer Snelling happened to it (along with the AS community I'm so proud to be a part of)


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 5, 2009)

The :censored: saw looks awesome!!! :jawdrop::jawdrop:
Great job


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by Brian VT 
Nice lookin' 026.
Hey Cabs, what ever happened to that basket-case 026 you had lying around ? 




FATGUY said:


> I'd say Brad the Snellerizer Snelling happened to it (along with the AS community I'm so proud to be a part of)



The old basket case 026 is no longer. 
With the way it looks now, I glad the old one is gone.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 5, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> There is no P&C currently on the saw, but here's that pretty new plastic.



Dern that thing is:<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020333.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> even to this husky man<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 5, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Dern that thing is:<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020333.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a> even to this husky man<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Ya i would be sick of looking at those ugly reddish toy looking saws! 
Were always looking out for you, making sure you get to see a man's saw once in a while. 
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 5, 2009)

Geez, look at how clear even the blades of grass are in that second pic.... Where were you when I paid an un-Godly amount of money for a wedding photographer all those years ago......


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 5, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Ya i would be sick of looking at those ugly reddish toy looking saws!
> Were always looking out for you, making sure you get to see a man's saw once in a while.
> :greenchainsaw:



<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002011A.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002011F.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>or<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002039F.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 5, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002011A.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002011F.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>or<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002039F.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



eh no fun


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 5, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> ...here's that pretty new plastic.


It seemed to look pretty decent on Ebay. I'm really glad it's that nice. I had my fingers crossed while waiting for it's arrival. Yah just never know with Ebay.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 5, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> It seemed to look pretty decent on Ebay. I'm really glad it's that nice. I had my fingers crossed while waiting for it's arrival. Yah just never know with Ebay.



I was a little skeptical myself, like you said. But this plastic could pass for brand new. It actually had grime caked on the back though, so I know it wasn't.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 5, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Geez, look at how clear even the blades of grass are in that second pic.... Where were you when I paid an un-Godly amount of money for a wedding photographer all those years ago......



I actually did weddings for a while. But they take up way too much time. Besides, I hate going to weddings anyway, LOL I've since sold my studio lights and such.


----------



## warjohn (Aug 6, 2009)

Great job on the saw Brad. It looks awesome.


----------



## FamilyTradition (Aug 6, 2009)

*Excellent job.......*

Brad, excellent work, top notch job! I can't wait to see what his reaction is when he receives the saw. This is what it's all about, by helping someone worthy who does the exact same thing, helping others. Proud to be a member of the site. Best, Max.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 6, 2009)

The chaps just showed up. That was fast. Too bad the P&C was delayed. That's all we're waiting on now. I should be picking up the last dealer parts this afternoon after work.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 6, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## SSG Medic (Aug 6, 2009)

This is by far the best thread that I have read on this site. I find myself checking this site any time I can to see if there are any updates. 

Its just too bad that I have to spread some rep around because there are a few people in this thread that I would like to give more too.


----------



## Jtheo (Aug 6, 2009)

I just read this thread. I need an address so that I can send a PayPal donation.

This is a worthy cause and proof of the kind of good people that we have here on AS


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 6, 2009)

Here are a couple plaque options. The dimensions will be 3" x 2 1/2". Both of them were created by my friend Mike that made my avitar logo for me. Also, he has the aluminum sheet in now. I've sent a PM to Darin to make sure it's OK to use the AS logo. Feel free to make suggestions for changes.






A few more names will have to be added to this one. Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## olyeller (Aug 6, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Here are a couple plaque options. The dimensions will be 3" x 2 1/2". Both of them were created by my friend Mike that made my avitar logo for me. Also, he has the aluminum sheet in now. I've sent a PM to Darin to make sure it's OK to use the AS logo. Feel free to make suggestions for changes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like the AS option; looks very classy! If you choose the option with names, please add an "o" to my name, olyeller--not to be too picky about things!

Thanks again for all your efforts, Brad.

Ken


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 6, 2009)

Second one!!!!!! that's awesome!!
Matt


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 7, 2009)

olyeller said:


> I like the AS option; looks very classy! If you choose the option with names, please add an "o" to my name, olyeller--not to be too picky about things!
> 
> Thanks again for all your efforts, Brad.
> 
> Ken



Lol you ain't nothin but a hound dog ----- --- --- ----


----------



## olyeller (Aug 7, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol you ain't nothin but a hound dog ----- --- --- ----




Rope, you're the first one to pick up on the literary connection--but that's not why I picked my screen name!


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 7, 2009)

olyeller said:


> Rope, you're the first one to pick up on the literary connection--but that's not why I picked my screen name!



Lol guess its the poulan right?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 7, 2009)

olyeller said:


> I like the AS option; looks very classy!
> Ken



I think I'm with you on this. A lot more ASers would have liked to have contributed, but due to unemployment and money issues, many have no option but to only read this thread. Option #1 speaks for us all, is classy, and leaves no one out. How about it?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 7, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I think I'm with you on this. A lot more ASers would have liked to have contributed, but due to unemployment and money issues, many have no option but to only read this thread. Option #1 speaks for us all, is classy, and leaves no one out. How about it?



I like it!


----------



## cjcocn (Aug 7, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I think I'm with you on this. A lot more ASers would have liked to have contributed, but due to unemployment and money issues, many have no option but to only read this thread. Option #1 speaks for us all, is classy, and leaves no one out. How about it?



Since you asked ... I vote for Option #1.

..... can "Snellerized Saws" be added somewhere to the first option?


----------



## jra1100 (Aug 7, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I think I'm with you on this. A lot more ASers would have liked to have contributed, but due to unemployment and money issues, many have no option but to only read this thread. Option #1 speaks for us all, is classy, and leaves no one out. How about it?



. can "Snellerized Saws" be added somewhere to the first option?

I agree with both. I like option one, but Brad has done a fantastic job on this build. Not to short others, but I think the Snellerizer should get some recognition. JR


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 7, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Here are a couple plaque options. The dimensions will be 3" x 2 1/2". Both of them were created by my friend Mike that made my avitar logo for me. Also, he has the aluminum sheet in now. I've sent a PM to Darin to make sure it's OK to use the AS logo. Feel free to make suggestions for changes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think option 1 w/ just a THANK YOU from your new friends and AS would be great...The reason I say that is for more reason than one...This guy has givin his life to helping others, not just his MIL, in more way than one...


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 7, 2009)

cjcocn said:


> Since you asked ... I vote for Option #1.
> 
> ..... can "Snellerized Saws" be added somewhere to the first option?





jra1100 said:


> . can "Snellerized Saws" be added somewhere to the first option?
> 
> I agree with both. I like option one, but Brad has done a fantastic job on this build. Not to short others, but I think the Snellerizer should get some recognition. JR



+1, or just use option #1, and get a snellerized sticker on it somewhere. He'll probably have no idea what that means when he gets the saw, but after a few days of reading he'll catch on.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 7, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> +1, or just use option #1, and get a snellerized sticker on it somewhere. He'll probably have no idea what that means when he gets the saw, but after a few days of reading he'll catch on.



+3 option 1 is classy snellerized sticker somewhere else. This saw might fetch his grandkids somthing in 20 years.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 7, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I think I'm with you on this. A lot more ASers would have liked to have contributed, but due to unemployment and money issues, many have no option but to only read this thread. Option #1 speaks for us all, is classy, and leaves no one out. How about it?



No one left out, thats cool. Brad any word from Darin?


----------



## KMB (Aug 7, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Here are a couple plaque options. The dimensions will be 3" x 2 1/2". Both of them were created by my friend Mike that made my avitar logo for me. Also, he has the aluminum sheet in now. I've sent a PM to Darin to make sure it's OK to use the AS logo. Feel free to make suggestions for changes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





blsnelling said:


> I think I'm with you on this. *A lot more ASers would have liked to have contributed, but due to unemployment and money issues, many have no option but to only read this thread. Option #1 speaks for us all, is classy, and leaves no one out.* How about it?



I'm also for option #1 for the reasons you stated, but...if the tide does turn towards the option #2, please change KBM to KMB. Thanks. 

Kevin


----------



## mheim1 (Aug 7, 2009)

My vote would be option #1 with the snellerized logo as well for reasons already mentioned.


----------



## cjcocn (Aug 7, 2009)

mheim1 said:


> My vote would be option #1 with the snellerized logo as well for reasons already mentioned.



I didn't know that there was a logo, so I'd like to change my vote to Option #1 with Brad's logo somewhere on the saw.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 7, 2009)

I really like number one as well.


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 7, 2009)

I like it, you should have your logo on the saw to. 
Looks awesome.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 7, 2009)

So where is this saw going to be shipped? I'm going to need an address soon.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 7, 2009)

go ahead and bring it with you tomorrow, I'll take care of it....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TRI955 (Aug 7, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I think option 1 w/ just a THANK YOU from your new friends and AS would be great...The reason I say that is for more reason than one...This guy has givin his life to helping others, not just his MIL, in more way than one...



I agree!!! #1!!!


----------



## grapplermi (Aug 7, 2009)

Number 1 is my vote, as well.


----------



## Scooterbum (Aug 7, 2009)

#1 gets my vote.

I have some 22k goldleaf around here somewhere.Is there time to make a "Snellerized" decal for it?
I can ship it in the AM.

I think that would be a good finishing touch.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 7, 2009)

OP hasn't been here in four days, man is he behind on reading!


----------



## TRI955 (Aug 7, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> So where is this saw going to be shipped? I'm going to need an address soon.



Yea, let me know, I have the case for that saw!!!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 7, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> So where is this saw going to be shipped? I'm going to need an address soon.



I thought you had my address......


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 7, 2009)

The op needs to check back in I tried getting our member living in Dallas he either has PM'full or does not want to be a part It is about five and a half hours depending on what side of Dallas he lives on from here. So It would take 11 or 12 hrs + time spent with Pat and eating etc. Depending on what side of Dallas he lives on I might take it but sure wished Mckee would chime in.


----------



## showrguy (Aug 7, 2009)

i like em both, but either way i think your logo should be on the saw or on the plate brad,,,....
you did all the hard work, all we did was tossed a few dollars atcha...

besides, if the saw quits working for some odd reason i know yer the kinda guy that would offer to fix it for little to no cost !!!!!!!!!
my .02 cents


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 7, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> Yea, let me know, I have the case for that saw!!!



I figure I'll have you ship the saw a day or two after I ship the saw. That way the saw is still a surprise for him.

I think we need a Joatman type, anyone for that matter, that would like to write up a letter to put in the package. Something explaining what we've done here and why.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 7, 2009)

showrguy said:


> i like em both, but either way i think your logo should be on the saw or on the plate brad,,,....
> you did all the hard work, all we did was tossed a few dollars atcha...
> 
> besides, if the saw quits working for some odd reason i know yer the kinda guy that would offer to fix it for little to no cost !!!!!!!!!
> my .02 cents



I will not be putting my logo on the top plaque. However, I might put a small "decal" elsewhere on the saw. I've considered in the past coming up with something to stick on the saws I build. The .005" sheet of aluminum is adhesive backed and "very thin" as Mike said. He's going to see if he can shring my logo down to like 1"-1 1/2" and can be stuck on just like a sticker, except it will be thin aluminum.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 7, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I will not be putting my logo on the top plaque. However, I might put a small "decal" elsewhere on the saw. I've considered in the past coming up with something to stick on the saws I build. The .005" sheet of aluminum is adhesive backed and "very thin" as Mike said. He's going to see if he can shring my logo down to like 1"-1 1/2" and can be stuck on just like a sticker, except it will be thin aluminum.



Sounds good


----------



## olyeller (Aug 7, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I figure I'll have you ship the saw a day or two after I ship the saw. That way the saw is still a surprise for him.
> 
> I think we need a Joatman type, anyone for that matter, that would like to write up a letter to put in the package. Something explaining what we've done here and why.




How's this for starters?


Greetings from some of the best friends you never knew you had, your friends at arboristsite.com. As you probably know, your brother-in-law Steve is somewhat of a chainsaw nut and he frequents the AS site where other chainsaw nuts also reside. Well, a little while ago he posted a thread describing the misfortune you encountered with your saw while you were helping out your mother-in-law.

That mishap impacted many AS readers on at least a couple of accounts. First, we hate to hear of saws getting smashed anytime, anywhere; just cuts us to the heart! Second, and perhaps more important, we hate to hear of a good guy who takes it in the chops anytime, but especially while doing a good turn for someone else, as in your case.

Short version, many, many AS members decided to do something about turning circumstances around for you in this case, and this saw is a token of our appreciation for what you have been doing and the good guy that you are. Please accept this gift as a token of our esteem for you, and we wish you many happy days of cutting in the future.

Sincerely,

Your friends at arboristsite.com


Feel free to change this in any way you so desire.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 7, 2009)

olyeller said:


> How's this for starters?
> 
> 
> Greetings from some of the best friends you never knew you had, your friends at arboristsite.com. As you probably know, your brother-in-law Steve is somewhat of a chainsaw nut and he frequents the AS site where other chainsaw nuts also reside. Well, a little while ago he posted a thread describing the misfortune you encountered with your saw while you were helping out your mother-in-law.
> ...



Well you ain't the goat but not too shabby especially one.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 7, 2009)

olyeller said:


> How's this for starters?
> 
> 
> Greetings from some of the best friends you never knew you had, your friends at arboristsite.com. As you probably know, your brother-in-law Steve is somewhat of a chainsaw nut and he frequents the AS site where other chainsaw nuts also reside. Well, a little while ago he posted a thread describing the misfortune you encountered with your saw while you were helping out your mother-in-law.
> ...



perfect. +1


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 7, 2009)

Sounds perfect to me. Thanks!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 7, 2009)

olyeller said:


> How's this for starters?
> 
> 
> Greetings from some of the best friends you never knew you had, your friends at arboristsite.com. As you probably know, your brother-in-law Steve is somewhat of a chainsaw nut and he frequents the AS site where other chainsaw nuts also reside. Well, a little while ago he posted a thread describing the misfortune you encountered with your saw while you were helping out your mother-in-law.
> ...



Thanks and cool.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 7, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> The op needs to check back in I tried getting our member living in Dallas he either has PM'full or does not want to be a part It is about five and a half hours depending on what side of Dallas he lives on from here. So It would take 11 or 12 hrs + time spent with Pat and eating etc. Depending on what side of Dallas he lives on I might take it but sure wished Mckee would chime in.



I would hate you haft to drive that far, No other known members closer? chime in here. 

Is shipping the saw strait to him an option, or too informal?


----------



## showrguy (Aug 7, 2009)

olyeller said:


> How's this for starters?
> 
> 
> Greetings from some of the best friends you never knew you had, your friends at arboristsite.com. As you probably know, your brother-in-law Steve is somewhat of a chainsaw nut and he frequents the AS site where other chainsaw nuts also reside. Well, a little while ago he posted a thread describing the misfortune you encountered with your saw while you were helping out your mother-in-law.
> ...



yea, but, you have'nt said anything about mama, trains, trucks, prison, or gettin drunk !!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 7, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Is shipping the saw strait to him an option, or too informal?



I'd rather do that than make someone drive that far to do it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 7, 2009)

showrguy said:


> yea, but, you have'nt said anything about mama, trains, trucks, or gettin drunk !!!!



Thats funny.


----------



## TRI955 (Aug 7, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I figure I'll have you ship the saw a day or two after I ship the saw. That way the saw is still a surprise for him.



Just keep me in the loop Brad....


----------



## showrguy (Aug 7, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Thats funny.



had to edit it, forgot something...some people might not get it !!!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 7, 2009)

No P&C today. It's coming from CT. If it was sent Priority, it should be here tomorrow or Monday. The plaque should be done this weekend as well.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 7, 2009)

showrguy said:


> had to edit it, forgot something...some people might not get it !!!



Only younger ones wont get it.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 7, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Only younger ones wont get it.



Is that why I don't get it? Does 41 count as young around here?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 7, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Is that why I don't get it? Does 41 count as young around here?



I'm 40, hold on I don't get it either (wanting to be young).


----------



## mheim1 (Aug 7, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Only younger ones wont get it.



I don't get it either; but I'm not from around here anyways.

Anyhow, going back to the shipping/delivery subject (and I'm just throwing it out there):
According to an earlier post, Pat is going to be in Michigan (not sure where) starting 8-25. We might be able to catch him there. His wife could then drive the 026 back, as I'm not sure what the latest regulations are in regards to carrying chainsaws on a plane.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 7, 2009)

mheim1 said:


> I don't get it either; but I'm not from around here anyways.
> 
> Anyhow, going back to the shipping/delivery subject (and I'm just throwing it out there):
> According to an earlier post, Pat is going to be in Michigan (not sure where) starting 8-25. We might be able to catch him there. His wife could then drive the 026 back, as I'm not sure what the latest regulations are in regards to carrying chainsaws on a plane.





Thats not a bad Idea, Brad and OP?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 7, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Thats not a bad Idea, Brad and OP?



I'm down for whatever gets it to Pat. We really need for Steve to check in here and help us out.


----------



## TRI955 (Aug 7, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I'm down for whatever gets it to Pat. We really need for Steve to check in here and help us out.



I'll PM him...


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 7, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> I'll PM him...



I do have Steves phone # and Pat address. We just have to determine where's best to send it, and when.


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 7, 2009)

showrguy said:


> yea, but, you have'nt said anything about mama, trains, trucks, prison, or gettin drunk !!!!



The perfect country song. LOL ! I'm a "young" 42 and have heard that one many times over the years.


----------



## Scooterbum (Aug 7, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> The perfect country song. LOL ! I'm a "young" 42 and have heard that one many times over the years.



D.A.C. Geez how hard can it be..........



Youngin's go figure.......


----------



## showrguy (Aug 7, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> The perfect country (and western)song. LOL ! I'm a "young" 42 and have heard that one many times over the years.



yessir, probably the best beer drinkin sing along song ever recorded..
dunno how many times i've sung along over the years (me 43), but i know it's alot..
brian, i fixed your answer above also..

sorry about gettin way off topic guys...... could'nt resist..


----------



## SteveH (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok, I'm here. Been checking up on posts now and then but didn't see anything to add til now. What info' do you need? Pat will be in Michigan I think the 25th to Sept. 2. My sister driving back home on the 7th or 8th Sept. Til the 25th he'll be at home in Dallas. If you were wanting to send it to Michigan, I can call my sister and find out the address, which is a cabin near Travers City in a little place called Old Mission. I'm sure they must be able to get UPS or whatever there. 

And, no, I'm pretty sure one cannot ship a saw or anything on airline that has had fuel in it. I might be wrong. But my sister could surely drive it home, she's in a Toyota Highlander, should be some room in there. 

So whatever you guys decide. Pat still does not know what is going on. I gave him the URL to the site and for some reason his computer did not get there, and by that time things had gotten crazy and I figured it would be best to let it continue being a surprise. So I sort of didn't get back to him to see whether he wrote the URL down wrong or something. 

My mother was so upset about the other saw that she kept saying she was gonna buy him one, so I called her and told her what was up. She doesn't have the money, so I knew she wasn't going to do it, but I also knew if she found about about the deal going down here she might blab it. I swore her to secrecy and now she's with my sister and my sister will make her keep her mouth shut. 

I'll call my sister tonight and make sure they can receive stuff up there where they are staying, so I'll have that info' in case that turns out to be what you guys want to do. 

I did talk to Pat a couple days ago and he said he had the 250 running and it was back in decent shape with a cracked air filter cover. I said I'd work on getting one for him but it would be a few weeks or a month or so, be sure not to go buy one. That'll keep him even more clueless about this new saw he doesn't know he's getting. Now he thinks I'm trying to find him the part and so on. 

My sister says what they may do is get the 250 to someone who really needs a saw so this positive stuff that's going on here may just continue to cycle. They have some friends out in the east Tx. farm areas who are pretty hard up right now and know others who also are, so....


----------



## TRI955 (Aug 7, 2009)

Sending the stuff to Michigan sounds good to me, but I think Brad has the final say in the matter.

Mike


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 7, 2009)

SteveH said:


> Ok, I'm here. Been checking up on posts now and then but didn't see anything to add til now. What info' do you need? Pat will be in Michigan I think the 25th to Sept. 2. My sister driving back home on the 7th or 8th Sept. Til the 25th he'll be at home in Dallas. If you were wanting to send it to Michigan, I can call my sister and find out the address, which is a cabin near Travers City in a little place called Old Mission. I'm sure they must be able to get UPS or whatever there.
> 
> And, no, I'm pretty sure one cannot ship a saw or anything on airline that has had fuel in it. I might be wrong. But my sister could surely drive it home, she's in a Toyota Highlander, should be some room in there.
> 
> ...



That would be cool, pass on the 025.


----------



## KMB (Aug 7, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> That would be cool, pass on the 025.



Maaaaaannnnnn...double thumbs up! Good stuff goin' down!

Kevin


----------



## pinemartin (Aug 7, 2009)

*Delivery guy*

I am only 1 1/2 hours from Traverse city if you guys want a personal delivery with cameras and balloons and stuff


----------



## olyeller (Aug 7, 2009)

pinemartin said:


> I am only 1 1/2 hours from Traverse city if you guys want a personal delivery with cameras and balloons and stuff




Pinemartin, you could turn out to be the final piece of this incredible puzzle! Thanks for making the offer. What do you guys think?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 7, 2009)

olyeller said:


> Pinemartin, you could turn out to be the final piece of this incredible puzzle! Thanks for making the offer. What do you guys think?



I'm happy, Leave it to Brad.


----------



## mheim1 (Aug 7, 2009)

> What do you guys think?



I think that would be awesome.
Imagine Pat, just being on vacation (I hope) or hanging out with the family and a stranger shows up to give him a 'better than new' saw.
That sure beats the UPS guy in my opinion.

Thanks pinemartin. 

(I would have offered, but I'm ~2h further south from you).


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 7, 2009)

just read this, very cool of you guys.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 7, 2009)

The saw will be ready to ship either tomorrow or Monday. At least that's when I expect the P&C to arrive. Is there a reason to wait and ship it to MI? Any reason to not go ahead and ship it early next week to Dallas? I may have missed it somewhere in here.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 7, 2009)

pinemartin said:


> I am only 1 1/2 hours from Traverse city if you guys want a personal delivery with cameras and balloons and stuff



See I did miss something I can ship it to Dallas and he'll have it by the end of next week, or we can wait two weeks and have a personal delivery from Pinemartin. You guys decide.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 7, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> See I did miss something I can ship it to Dallas and he'll have it by the end of next week, or we can wait two weeks and have a personal delivery from Pinemartin. You guys decide.



Just ship it brad and we'll be done. I think the letter you include will be enough.


----------



## Scooterbum (Aug 7, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Just ship it brad and we'll be done. I think the letter you include will be enough.



+1........The deed and letter is more then enough.
Not real worried about pics or videos.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 7, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Just ship it brad and we'll be done. I think the letter you include will be enough.



+1. :agree2: We'll all know he got it as soon as user BIL-Pat shows up here...


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 7, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> +1. :agree2: We'll all know he got it as soon as user BIL-Pat shows up here...



Perhaps we should include a link to the AS chainsaw forum in the letter and invite him to sign up with BIL-Pat as his username


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 7, 2009)

showrguy said:


> yessir, probably the best beer drinkin sing along song ever recorded..
> dunno how many times i've sung along over the years (me 43), but i know it's alot..
> brian, i fixed your answer above also..
> 
> sorry about gettin way off topic guys...... could'nt resist..



Nahh Merle Haggard takes that distinct prize.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 7, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Perhaps we should include a link to the AS chainsaw forum in the letter and invite him to sign up with BIL-Pat as his username



That would be good


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 7, 2009)

Not to buck the tide but Pinemartin's a good man, it wood (sic) be way cool if he delivered it. Just my opinion.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 7, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Perhaps we should include a link to the AS chainsaw forum in the letter and invite him to sign up with BIL-Pat as his username



I think SteveH should just set his account up, and we can give him the password and user name in the letter.


----------



## pinemartin (Aug 7, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Not to buck the tide but Pinemartin's a good man, it wood (sic) be way cool if he delivered it. Just my opinion.



:agree2:

Anybody can ship something across country, and it would be good to hear about Pat receiving his AS 026 in a week, but it would be GREAT to see the ear to ear smile when it is hand delivered in two weeks. This gesture would let Pat know the true friendship and dedication associated with AS. Would it change you guys mind if I took along a stand and log to capture Pat cutting the first test cookies.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 7, 2009)

Either is all good I admit it would be cool to see his reaction but am good with whatever decision is made.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm fine with either. I doubt he'll really need the saw before then anyway. What's your opinion, SteveH?


----------



## jra1100 (Aug 7, 2009)

*I'd like to see his face*

I'm with Fatguy, if he says Pinemartin is a good guy and will do it up right, that's good enough for me. I'd like it to happen tomorrow, but if it means waiting a few weeks so what. We have a member who volunteered to drive over an hour to do this, and he obviously wants to do it, so let him and we will all be able to see how it goes. Besides who wants this thread to end? If the decision goes the other way, I'm cool with that also. JR


----------



## olyeller (Aug 8, 2009)

pinemartin said:


> :agree2:
> 
> Anybody can ship something across country, and it would be good to hear about Pat receiving his AS 026 in a week, but it would be GREAT to see the ear to ear smile when it is hand delivered in two weeks. This gesture would let Pat know the true friendship and dedication associated with AS. Would it change you guys mind if I took along a stand and log to capture Pat cutting the first test cookies.




Pinemartin, I think it would be fantastic if you took the 260 to him along with a log to capture his first cuts for the AS crowd. I say go for it, and thanks so much for stepping up! This sounds like the perfect way to make it all come together.


----------



## gdhome2 (Aug 8, 2009)

Bravo :agree2:


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 8, 2009)

Pictures of him cutting would be awesome. But if i got a box in the mail and a new saw and that letter i wouldn't know what to do. 
Either way its cool.


----------



## SteveH (Aug 8, 2009)

Shipping it to either place makes me no difference. If it went to Texas, he'd have use of it for the next couple weeks. If it goes to Michigan, my sister said she had plenty of room in her car to bring it home. There probably won't be any way for use in Michigan, they are not in Traverse City but on the lake a ways off in an area of vacation homes set tightly together. I don't know how far off they are from TVC but that's the closest larger town to them. [You know, where you'd go for an airline or something.]

Each idea has its merits. I think that if it's done soon, maybe Texas so he gets it sooner but, really, either plan is good. He's home by himself, maybe give him some fun stuff to fool with til he leaves for Michigan???


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 8, 2009)

SteveH said:


> Shipping it to either place makes me no difference. If it went to Texas, he'd have use of it for the next couple weeks. If it goes to Michigan, my sister said she had plenty of room in her car to bring it home. There probably won't be any way for use in Michigan, they are not in Traverse City but on the lake a ways off in an area of vacation homes set tightly together. I don't know how far off they are from TVC but that's the closest larger town to them. [You know, where you'd go for an airline or something.]
> 
> Each idea has its merits. I think that if it's done soon, maybe Texas so he gets it sooner but, really, either plan is good. He's home by himself, maybe give him some fun stuff to fool with til he leaves for Michigan???



Done deal.


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 8, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Done deal.



Sounds good


----------



## mheim1 (Aug 8, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> sounds good



+1


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2009)

The P&C arrived today. I'll get it installed Monday and get some videos of it cutting. Then it'll be off to Texas I guess.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 9, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> The P&C arrived today. I'll get it installed Monday and get some videos of it cutting. Then it'll be off to Texas I guess.



aight lol


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 10, 2009)

The new P&C is up and running. It's only run a couple minutes to get it hot and clear out the excess assembly lube. The muffler's modded and painted as well. I'll get it in wood this afternoon after a couple more heat cycles and get a video up.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 10, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> The new P&C is up and running. It's only run a couple minutes to get it hot and clear out the excess assembly lube. The muffler's modded and painted as well. I'll get it in wood this afternoon after a couple more heat cycles and get a video up.



Cool, I was thinking about it while I was watering the garden this morning.
It sure has been a fun process, and talking with all of you about how and what to do with the saw.

Stephen


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey Pinemartin, I'm sure we would all have loved to have seen a vid of you presenting the saw to Pat. But it sounds like he could use the saw during the next two weeks. Plus, what kind of punishment would that be fore Pat to be on vacation somewhere that he couldn't even run the saw for a couple weeks, lol? After input from SteveH, I believe I'm going to go ahead and ship it to Dallas. I hope the doesn't ruffle any feathers. I sure don't want it to. This has been too good of a deed and too good of a thread to upset anyone. Are we all on the same page?


----------



## TRI955 (Aug 10, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Hey Pinemartin, I'm sure we would all have loved to have seen a vid of you presenting the saw to Pat. But it sounds like he could use the saw during the next two weeks. Plus, what kind of punishment would that be fore Pat to be on vacation somewhere that he couldn't even run the saw for a couple weeks, lol? After input from SteveH, I believe I'm going to go ahead and ship it to Dallas. I hope the doesn't ruffle any feathers. I sure don't want it to. This has been too good of a deed and too good of a thread to upset anyone. Are we all on the same page?



Sounds good to me!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 10, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Hey Pinemartin, I'm sure we would all have loved to have seen a vid of you presenting the saw to Pat. But it sounds like he could use the saw during the next two weeks. Plus, what kind of punishment would that be fore Pat to be on vacation somewhere that he couldn't even run the saw for a couple weeks, lol? After input from SteveH, I believe I'm going to go ahead and ship it to Dallas. I hope the doesn't ruffle any feathers. I sure don't want it to. This has been too good of a deed and too good of a thread to upset anyone. Are we all on the same page?



Hay I'm for anything, I agree with the masses most of the time. I did quote the op a few post ago, wasn't trying to start anything. If you would rather do it with Pinemarten he seems cool, and it would be nice to have pictures I'm sure OP would understand.


----------



## mheim1 (Aug 10, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Hey Pinemartin, I'm sure we would all have loved to have seen a vid of you presenting the saw to Pat. But it sounds like he could use the saw during the next two weeks. Plus, what kind of punishment would that be fore Pat to be on vacation somewhere that he couldn't even run the saw for a couple weeks, lol? After input from SteveH, I believe I'm going to go ahead and ship it to Dallas. I hope the doesn't ruffle any feathers. I sure don't want it to. This has been too good of a deed and too good of a thread to upset anyone. Are we all on the same page?



Totally agree.
Pat will be able to play around with it before he has to leave.
Will his wife still be able to snap some pictures?


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 10, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Hey Pinemartin, I'm sure we would all have loved to have seen a vid of you presenting the saw to Pat. But it sounds like he could use the saw during the next two weeks. Plus, what kind of punishment would that be fore Pat to be on vacation somewhere that he couldn't even run the saw for a couple weeks, lol? After input from SteveH, I believe I'm going to go ahead and ship it to Dallas. I hope the doesn't ruffle any feathers. I sure don't want it to. This has been too good of a deed and too good of a thread to upset anyone. Are we all on the same page?



Send the man his saw. I'm sure we'll get enough reward out of his response when he logs in here.


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 10, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> Send the man his saw. I'm sure we'll get enough reward out of his response when he logs in here.



:agree2:

As long as he gets his saw i'm happy.


----------



## olyeller (Aug 10, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> This has been too good of a deed and too good of a thread to upset anyone. Are we all on the same page?




Like you said, this has been too good of a deal and way too much fun for anyone to have any heartburn. It doesn't really matter when or how the saw gets delivered. Any way we slice it, when BIL Pat gets his saw it will definitely be WAY too much fun!


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 10, 2009)

the good will in this thread is reward enough for me.


----------



## jra1100 (Aug 10, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> the good will in this thread is reward enough for me.




Well said FATGUY. Can't rep till I spread. Agree with the others also. It was great of pinemartin to offer, his is the spirit of this whole thread. Would still love to see the look on his face though. JR


----------



## jockeydeuce (Aug 10, 2009)

Just been trying to catch up on this thread! Love to see the plan all coming together!!:yourock:

I'm sure I'm not alone in saying that waiting to see some pics of Pat getting the saw is like being a kid in anticipation of christmas!!......This is gonna be awesome when that saw is in his hands!!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 10, 2009)

Video coming soon.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 10, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Video coming soon.



Greatopcorn:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 10, 2009)

I just started reading this thread a few days ago. The time, money and work everyone put into this build is awesome.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 10, 2009)

Andyshine77 said:


> I just started reading this thread a few days ago. The time, money and work everyone put into this build is awesome.



Shuck's the bil helping his mil and not killing the little bil is great.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Aug 10, 2009)

Send it!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm working on it


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 10, 2009)

Here ya go. Enjoy. I will be boxing it up and shipping it out tomorrow. The saw runs best when tuned to 14,500, but I backed it down a hair from there. I ran an entire tank of fuel through it. The wood is 12" Ash.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-V8vHtYcOBA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-V8vHtYcOBA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 10, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Here ya go. Enjoy. I will be boxing it up and shipping it out tomorrow. The saw runs best when tuned to 14,500, but I backed it down a hair from there. I ran an entire tank of fuel through it. The wood is 12" Ash.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-V8vHtYcOBA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-V8vHtYcOBA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



If that doesn't put a :hmm3grin2orange: on your face you should not be reading this thread...Good for everybody that got involved...


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 10, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Here ya go. Enjoy. I will be boxing it up and shipping it out tomorrow. The saw runs best when tuned to 14,500, but I backed it down a hair from there. I ran an entire tank of fuel through it. The wood is 12" Ash.
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-V8vHtYcOBA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-V8vHtYcOBA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Looking good Brad I bet Pat will love that saw<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202B2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020404.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## mheim1 (Aug 10, 2009)

Great job Brad.


The effort you put into this project is above and beyond anyone could imagine.


----------



## warjohn (Aug 11, 2009)

Great job Brad. BIL Pat should be thrilled.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Aug 11, 2009)

*Just found this thread!*

I sat here and read all 600+ posts nonstop tonight. Took a little over 2 hours. Probably the best thread on the whole site. I take my hat off to all of you for making this happen.
Somebody pm me Brads address so I can mail a check.
Rick


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 11, 2009)

VA-Sawyer said:


> Somebody pm me Brads address so I can mail a check.
> Rick



Thanks for the offer Rick. But we're good to go. Please don't feel left out. BTW, total contributions were $568.67 with PayPal fees taken into account. Thanks to everyone for their contribution!!

I've got one little thing left to do. The plaques are done and at my friend Mikes house. I should have been over there picking them up tonight but got busy working on other stuff. I'll be over to pick them up tomorrow.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 11, 2009)

VA-Sawyer said:


> I sat here and read all 600+ posts nonstop tonight. Took a little over 2 hours. Probably the best thread on the whole site. I take my hat off to all of you for making this happen.
> Somebody pm me Brads address so I can mail a check.
> Rick



Read 600+ posts 2 hours. rep.



Brad the saw is sounding and looking good.


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 11, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Here ya go. Enjoy. I will be boxing it up and shipping it out tomorrow. The saw runs best when tuned to 14,500, but I backed it down a hair from there. I ran an entire tank of fuel through it. The wood is 12" Ash.



Great to hear the project is finally completed. Can't wait to see a smile on someones face. 

7


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 11, 2009)

that's just way cool. Man, it's running so well! I go to see it in person and I can tell you all it looks as good as it runs!


----------



## bcorradi (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks great Brad. I'm glad the p&c arrived in a fairly timely manner. Kudos to all that contributed to this very uplifting build.


----------



## SteveH (Aug 11, 2009)

Man. I knew this would be a great saw, but this is way, way nice. Pat's gonna have to get around to believing it. He is already suspicious of me as I called him a couple times to find out what bar/chain size he's using, etc. I've already explained to my sister that I had zero to do with this. You guys are incredible. I'll get some photos going when possible. Pat's a bit shy, but no doubt his wife will use the camera when she's home from her trip. 

I'm still blown away. He will be, too. My mother is even excited about this [she's sworn to secrecy, and since she's with my sister, I have no doubt she hasn't spilled the beans].My mother has felt a bit bad at times about the billion calls she's made to Pat over the years. Now she can smile a bit, too. 

Heck, I can't wait to visit them all some time and see this saw for myself. This is gotta be one of the nicest things anyone's done for him like this. It seems from the posts that everyone feels pretty good about it, and I hope that is the case. As I said earlier on, when I posted the original tale I figured a few people would read it and comment, nothing like this. I have some very close friends in Wales, and I've kept them up on this [Pat and my sister went over with my wife and me a while back to meet them, so they know him] and they've passed the story around to other friends of theirs in Scotland and Ireland and England. You've become internationally famous.... I'll be sending on the photos to them, too, when they are taken. 

I've been prodding Pat to get chaps for some time. He never has, so this is even better. He knows he needs them: firemen who live to retirement are generally safety conscious. He could have moved up in rank from Cap't but it would've meant a desk job and his policy is, besides hating politics and desk work, he wouldn't let his guys go do something he wasn't in there with them doing himself. [Which is how he fell through a stair landing once that had partially burned thru from the floor below...which is when my sister began to think retirement might just be a pretty good move.] But now he will have chaps....


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 11, 2009)

SteveH said:


> Man. I knew this would be a great saw, but this is way, way nice. Pat's gonna have to get around to believing it. He is already suspicious of me as I called him a couple times to find out what bar/chain size he's using, etc. I've already explained to my sister that I had zero to do with this. You guys are incredible. I'll get some photos going when possible. Pat's a bit shy, but no doubt his wife will use the camera when she's home from her trip.
> 
> I'm still blown away. He will be, too. My mother is even excited about this [she's sworn to secrecy, and since she's with my sister, I have no doubt she hasn't spilled the beans].My mother has felt a bit bad at times about the billion calls she's made to Pat over the years. Now she can smile a bit, too.
> 
> Heck, I can't wait to visit them all some time and see this saw for myself.



You left out Run it. 
We are glad your happy.


----------



## pinemartin (Aug 11, 2009)

No feathers ruffled here, just a little disappointed you guys don't trust me more. I still think showin up in person with a prize like Ed McMahon is better than just getting a box in the mail. That's just my .02.


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 11, 2009)

pinemartin said:


> ...just a little disappointed you guys don't trust me more.


I guarantee no one was doubting your trustworthiness. Read the reasons people listed for shipping it asap, especially the ones his BIL listed. Your offer is certainly as appreciated as all the other help that has gone into this.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 11, 2009)

pinemartin said:


> No feathers ruffled here, just a little disappointed you guys don't trust me more.





Brian VT said:


> I guarantee no one was doubting your trustworthiness.



Absolutely not the case at all!!! We've dealt before and I would have no problems sending this saw to you at all!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 11, 2009)

The saw is officially done and ready to be boxed up. It will be going out this afternoon along with the chaps.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 11, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> The saw is officially done and ready to be boxed up. It will be going out this afternoon along with the chaps.



Brad I like both the stickers looks good.


----------



## KMB (Aug 11, 2009)

blsnelling said:


>



I like the tag. Looks great. 

Great job on the saw Brad.

Kevin


----------



## TRI955 (Aug 11, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> The saw is officially done and ready to be boxed up. It will be going out this afternoon along with the chaps.



PM me Brad on where to send the case to, I'll wait till Friday to send it out. I don't want it to beat the saw there!!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 11, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> PM me Brad on where to send the case to, I'll wait till Friday to send it out. I don't want it to beat the saw there!!!!



It won't let me rep you, but anyway that will make it cooler getting a saw case a day after the saw.


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks great, Brad.
What's the sticker on the starter handle say ?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 11, 2009)

Anybody think it nessacery to print this thread and send it? I would work on it if anybody thinks so. I don't know if he will become a member?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 11, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Anybody think it nessacery to print this thread and send it? I would work on it if anybody thinks so. I don't know if he will become a member?



I put a link to it in the letter.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 11, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I put a link to it in the letter.



Cool that will help him find it.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 11, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> Looks great, Brad.
> What's the sticker on the starter handle say ?



That's the Baileys version of an Elastostart. I had some left over from the last GTG.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 11, 2009)

The bar is under the saw. Two new chains, one RMC and ond RSC, and the letter in the envelope.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 11, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> The bar is under the saw. Two new chains, one RMC and ond RSC, and the letter in the envelope.



That has to be the best part, boxing it up and sending it off. Brad it looks very professional, all the stuff going with the saw its a thought out project.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 11, 2009)

what did you end up writing in the letter?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 11, 2009)

Much thanks goes out to Scooterbum for providing the shipping label. Here's the tracking # if you'd care to follow it. 1Z 24G 2T7 12 9324 6445


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 11, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> what did you end up writing in the letter?



Pat,

Greetings from some of the best friends you never knew you had, your friends at arboristsite.com. As you probably know, your brother-in-law Steve is somewhat of a chainsaw nut and he frequents the ArboristSite site where other chainsaw nuts also reside. Well, a little while ago he posted a thread describing the misfortune you encountered with your saw while you were helping out your mother-in-law.

That mishap impacted many AS readers on at least a couple of accounts. First, we hate to hear of saws getting smashed; anytime, anywhere; just cuts us to the heart! Second, we hate to hear of a good guy who takes it in the chops anytime, but especially while doing a good turn for someone else, as in your case.

Short version, many, many AS members decided to do something about turning circumstances around for you in this case, and this saw is a token of our appreciation for what you have been doing and the good guy that you are. Please accept this gift as a token of our esteem for you, and we wish you many happy days of cutting in the future.

Sincerely,

Your friends at arboristsite.com




P.S. – You can read all about the building of this saw at http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=105074 

Maintenance – Always run at least 89 octane fuel in this saw, as Stihl recommends. I recommend Stihl Ultra at the recommended 50:1 mix ratio. Tune the saw to 14,000-14,500 RPMs @ WOT once warmed up.


----------



## showrguy (Aug 11, 2009)

very cool,
kinda gives ya that warm fuzzy feeling inside does'nt it !!!!


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 11, 2009)

What a blast this has been.
I just went back and reread the first two pages and had to chuckle at how fast this thing took off. I'm really glad it actually happened. Well done guys !


----------



## jra1100 (Aug 11, 2009)

pinemartin said:


> No feathers ruffled here, just a little disappointed you guys don't trust me more. I still think showin up in person with a prize like Ed McMahon is better than just getting a box in the mail. That's just my .02.



pinemartin: I think I speak for all of the members here on this, no one had any lack of trust. I loved the idea of accepting your offer to deliver and take pics and video. I'd like to see his face when he opens the box, but circumstances mitigated against that option. I am willing to go with whatever works best. We know you would have done a great job and the offer was and is appreciated. That's my .02 JR


----------



## olyeller (Aug 11, 2009)

*Great job, Brad*

Fantastic work, right down to the packaging job. Honestly, just seeing that package all set to go just tickles my heart. I know BIL Pat is gonna be one very surprised dude when the delivery man comes knocking on his door.

A BIG THANKS to everyone here, those who contributed funds or parts or just best wishes with this project. This has been incredibly fun and also an amazingly cool thing that we have done!


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 11, 2009)

Gotta give you some major credit too, Yeller.
Your first reaction to the OP got this ball rolling. 
My first reaction was "Were does this punk brother live ? He needs a good 'ol fashioned smart'ning up session in the wood shed." 
My second reaction was "Yep. Been there. No good deed goes unpunished/Nice guys finish last."
After reading your post I decided you were right that effort would be better directed toward shoring up the base of good men that do what needs doing.
The next time my widow MIL needs something done I'll probably think of BIL and raise a cold beer (from her 'fridge, of course). 
Now...if we all had the bro's cell phone #...........LOL


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 11, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> what did you end up writing in the letter?



"The bill will be sent shortly! Thank you!" 



7


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 11, 2009)

Lisa's on here way to drop off the package now, since I'm still working.


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 11, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Pat,
> 
> Greetings from some of the best friends you never knew you had, your friends at arboristsite.com. As you probably know, your brother-in-law Steve is somewhat of a chainsaw nut and he frequents the ArboristSite site where *other chainsaw nuts* also reside. Well, a little while ago he posted a thread describing the misfortune you encountered with your saw while you were helping out your mother-in-law.



Hey wait I'm no chainsaw nut! 



blsnelling said:


> That mishap impacted many AS readers on at least a couple of accounts. First, we hate to hear of saws getting smashed; anytime, anywhere; just cuts us to the heart! Second, we hate to hear of a good guy who takes it in the chops anytime, but especially while doing a good turn for someone else, as in your case.
> 
> Short version, many, many AS members decided to do something about turning circumstances around for you in this case, and this saw is a token of our appreciation for what you have been doing and the good guy that you are. *Please accept this gift as a token of our esteem for you*, and we wish you many happy days of cutting in the future.
> 
> ...



If you don't accept the gift send it to Austria! 

Congratulations to all participents! I would like to rep all but I'll try to rep the main players!

7


----------



## brendog84cj8 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry guys I am a newbie around here and am not able to get on all that often and am a little late to the game. Just got done reading through the entire thread and this is by far the best group of people/forum I have become a member of. I know I am a bit late to the game here but would be glad to still chip in a little bit via paypal, even if it was just for the time put in by the builder. 

Again you all are top notch and have done a really awesome thing here!!

I can't wait to get some news after the delivery, the BIL is going to be blown away. 

You guys all rock!! 

Brendan


----------



## whitedogone (Aug 11, 2009)

I just hope the punk brother doesn't "borrow" it and straight gas it. WDO


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 11, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> I just hope the punk brother doesn't "borrow" it and straight gas it. WDO



I doubt he'd be trusted with a chainsaw app. on his I-phone. lol

Edit:
Sure enough, there is one. LOL

<object width="500" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XYHDgQdSjWw&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XYHDgQdSjWw&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="315"></embed></object>


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 11, 2009)

It should be trackable soon. Here's a link to track it with. LINK

It arrived in and already left MO. Still scheduled for tomorrow. I'll be surprised if it's delivered before Friday though.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 11, 2009)

brendog84cj8 said:


> Sorry guys I am a newbie around here and am not able to get on all that often and am a little late to the game. Just got done reading through the entire thread and this is by far the best group of people/forum I have become a member of. I know I am a bit late to the game here but would be glad to still chip in a little bit via paypal, even if it was just for the time put in by the builder.
> 
> Again you all are top notch and have done a really awesome thing here!!
> 
> ...



We appreciate the offer but were good now, and your not left out, the name plate was from all AS members. Keep an eye on the thread.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 11, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> It should be trackable soon. Here's a link to track it with. LINK



Looks like it could be there Friday, thats cool.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 11, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> I doubt he'd be trusted with a chainsaw app. on his I-phone. lol
> 
> Edit:
> Sure enough, there is one. LOL
> ...



I don't have a I-phone, but that is funny. I guess they have a app for everything.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 11, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> I doubt he'd be trusted with a chainsaw app. on his I-phone. lol
> 
> Edit:
> Sure enough, there is one. LOL
> ...



anybody else giggle like an idiot when they saw this?:monkey:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 11, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> anybody else giggle like an idiot when they saw this?:monkey:



I can't believe they don't have a version for my BB Storm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I checked


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 11, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> It should be trackable soon. Here's a link to track it with. LINK



Cool I got a bad one to climb Friday it will take my mind off fatigue.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 11, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> anybody else giggle like an idiot when they saw this?:monkey:



Yeah but I was laughing probably for a different reason. In the vid it is extremely easy to see that the holder of that phone has never done a honest days work


----------



## TRI955 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok, the like new Stihl saw case is boxed and labled. I'll drop it off in the morning at UPS, it should be there Friday too. I would like him to have it all for the weekend and we sure don't want that purdy saw gettin all scratched up. Here's the tracking # for the case, http://wwwapps.ups.com/WebTracking/processRequest?HTMLVersion=5.0&Requester=NES&AgreeToTermsAndConditions=yes&loc=en_US&tracknum=1Z62T4870398457436


Mike


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 11, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> Ok, the like new Stihl saw case is boxed and labled. I'll drop it off in the morning at UPS, it should be there Friday too. I would like him to have it all for the weekend and we sure don't want that purdy saw gettin all scratched up. Here's the tracking # for the case, http://wwwapps.ups.com/WebTracking/processRequest?HTMLVersion=5.0&Requester=NES&AgreeToTermsAndConditions=yes&loc=en_US&tracknum=1Z62T4870398457436
> 
> 
> Mike


:yourock::yourock::yourock:


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 11, 2009)

fatguy said:


> :yourock::yourock::yourock:



+2


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 11, 2009)

fatguy said:


> :yourock::yourock::yourock:



+3


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 11, 2009)

Way to go Mike !
Christmas in August for BIL. It don't get no more Suprise! than that.
Taking bets on who he'll call first...the wife or Steve. LOL !


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 11, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> Way to go Mike !
> Christmas in August for BIL. It don't get no more Suprise! than that.
> Taking bets on who he'll call first...the wife or Steve. LOL !



5.00 on Steve lol


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 11, 2009)

Being a firefighter he'll probably figure if he doesn't know where the box came from he should call the bomb squad and have them disrupt it for him. 

(Disrupt meaning basically destroy.):jawdrop:



Mr. HE


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 11, 2009)

Hopefully we'll at least get some pics of how those chaps held up to the blast. LOL


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 11, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> Hopefully we'll at least get some pics of how those chaps held up to the blast. LOL



Hmmm, I think I better have that package intercepted and repackage it with the saw wrapped in the chaps, lol:greenchainsaw:


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 11, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Hmmm, I think I better have that package intercepted and repackage it with the saw wrapped in the chaps, lol:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 11, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Hmmm, I think I better have that package intercepted and repackage it with the saw wrapped in the chaps, lol:greenchainsaw:





That is a good idea. lol



Mr. HE


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 12, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Looks like it could be there Friday, thats cool.


Changed to Thursday. opcorn:


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 12, 2009)

I think (and I very well may be wrong) that firefighters work a few days on, few days off type schedule. If that is the case, I hope he gets the saw at the start of his off schedule. It would kill me to get a saw like that and not be able to use it right away.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 12, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> I think (and I very well may be wrong) that firefighters work a few days on, few days off type schedule. If that is the case, I hope he gets the saw at the start of his off schedule. It would kill me to get a saw like that and not be able to use it right away.



I read somewhere on here he is retired now,Good for him.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 12, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I read somewhere on here he is retired now,Good for him.



only 27 more years for me :bang:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 12, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> only 27 more years for me :bang:



Man thats a long time :jawdrop:, I only have 25 years left


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 12, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Man thats a long time :jawdrop:, I only have 25 years left



I have today :monkey:


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 12, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I have today :monkey:



this is your last day? Seriousley?!?


----------



## joatmon (Aug 12, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I have today :monkey:





FATGUY said:


> this is your last day? Seriousley?!?



Nik,

He's just messin' with ya.

Rope,

Get back in your tree so you can use that wonderful MS200T.

ole joat


----------



## SteveH (Aug 12, 2009)

Great looking packing job. I keep being amazed, even now. 

I shall keep you all informed about Pat and his reaction, etc. In the night here, we got "the call," my wife's mother at a hospital in Mass. and it is not good. So, we're looking at airline stuff for her [wife] and things are a bit upside down. 

That's enough of that, don't want to add bad news with this, just advising I'll be on this Pat deal as much as I can. 

I am still hoping I can get down there [Dallas] in the plane before too long [avgas cost] as I haven't been down in several yr. I want to try out the saw and have some "saw buddy" time with Pat, he has access to several acres of trees and some need to be cleared, largest maybe a foot diameter he told me, and that'd be fun. I'm no saw expert myself, but I have used them for 35 yr. and so know more than he does and can give him some more tips if needed. Of course, if I do get down there I'll take the wife's camera. 

I'll post any pic's as available in any case. 

Do not worry about the brother getting his hands on the saw. He would never have gotten them on the MS250, except the way it happened. This is not the first issue with that brother, as one would imagine.


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 12, 2009)

That's great. saw looks awesome. The plaques looks cool to. 
It says he's supposed to get it tomorrow, i hope he logs on after he gets the saw. 
Great job everyone!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 12, 2009)

SteveH said:


> Great looking packing job. I keep being amazed, even now.
> 
> I shall keep you all informed about Pat and his reaction, etc. In the night here, we got "the call," my wife's mother at a hospital in Mass. and it is not good. So, we're looking at airline stuff for her [wife] and things are a bit upside down.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about the MIL.


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 12, 2009)

SteveH said:


> Great looking packing job. I keep being amazed, even now.
> 
> I shall keep you all informed about Pat and his reaction, etc. In the night here, we got "the call," my wife's mother at a hospital in Mass. and it is not good. So, we're looking at airline stuff for her [wife] and things are a bit upside down.
> 
> ...



Hope it isn't too bad. Prayers sent!

7


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 12, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> this is your last day? Seriousley?!?



No; I just meant I live for today with all the illegals I will probably never get to retire. I will be 85 God willing and still climbing trees:monkey:


----------



## joatmon (Aug 13, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> No; I just meant I live for today with all the illegals I will probably never get to retire. I will be 85 God willing and still climbing trees:monkey:



Long live the Ropester.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 13, 2009)

Tracking link says.
MESQUITE , TX , US 08/13/2009 1:40 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 13, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Tracking link says.
> MESQUITE , TX , US 08/13/2009 1:40 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY



he's going to be surprised.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 13, 2009)

I smiled this morning while pouring my coffee because I remembered this is delivery day.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 13, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> I smiled this morning while pouring my coffee because I remembered this is delivery day.



You sound like your having a<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002031F.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 13, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> You sound like your having a<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002031F.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



took me a couple seconds to get that.
:jawdrop::jawdrop::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 13, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> took me a couple seconds to get that.
> :jawdrop::jawdrop::hmm3grin2orange:



So you my friend owe me a cigar lmao


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 13, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> So you my friend owe me a cigar lmao



If I ever meet you, rest assured, I would be more than happy to bring you a cigar


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

*MESQUITE , TX , US 08/13/2009 1:40 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY *

Hehehe. I can't believe it's already there. Guess I loose that bet.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 13, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> If I ever meet you, rest assured, I would be more than happy to bring you a cigar



I like Cuban cigar's! <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202B2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 13, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> *MESQUITE , TX , US 08/13/2009 1:40 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY *
> 
> Hehehe. I can't believe it's already there. Guess I loose that bet.



Heck yeah:yourock:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> It should be trackable soon. Here's a link to track it with. LINK



I hope he doesn't miss it. I believe it will require a signature since it's insured.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 13, 2009)

still "in transit"


----------



## whitedogone (Aug 13, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> You sound like your having a<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/0002031F.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



PLEASE...... not the diaper pics again!!


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 13, 2009)

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


whitedogone said:


> PLEASE...... not the diaper pics again!!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> please...... Not the diaper pics again!!





fatguy said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



no, no. Don't do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olyeller (Aug 13, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I like Cuban cigar's! <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202B2.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>




I've got a few Cubans for Rope, Fatguy, Brad, Supercabs, B200, Brian, Pioneer or any of you guys who have thrown in on this project. Just let me know if you're ever out in my neck of the woods. You are all a class act--kudos to all. 

Ken


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 13, 2009)

olyeller said:


> I've got a few Cubans for Rope, Fatguy, Brad, Supercabs, B200, Brian, Pioneer or any of you guys who have thrown in on this project. Just let me know if you're ever out in my neck of the woods. You are all a class act--kudos to all.
> 
> Ken



Thanks.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 13, 2009)

Am I the only one blowing up that tracking link? I have checked about 10 times already! :greenchainsaw:

I'll bet Pat is on here by 7:00 EST today.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

It's working fine here. Still out for delivery.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 13, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> Am I the only one blowing up that tracking link? I have checked about 10 times already! :greenchainsaw:
> 
> I'll bet Pat is on here by 7:00 EST today.



The most tracked package of all time.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> The most tracked package of all time.



My 090 package will be second


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 13, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> My 090 package will be second



I'm excited for you on that one.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> It should be trackable soon. Here's a link to track it with. LINK



Still not delivered


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 13, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Still not delivered


I don't think it'll show online until the driver returns to base and downloads from his handheld.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> I don't think it'll show online until the driver returns to base and downloads from his handheld.



I'm pretty sure it's real time.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 13, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I'm pretty sure it's real time.



It is real time. When I order stuff from our suppliers for the shop , I check the tracking before going up to the office to get the stuff.


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 13, 2009)

I hope he shows up tonight! That's going to be awesome.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> I hope he shows up tonight! That's going to be awesome.



I wish I would have suggest he sign up as *BIL Pat*. At a minimum I should have asked him to join.


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 13, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I wish I would have suggest he sign up as *BIL Pat*. At a minimum I should have asked him to join.



I think he will eventually after he figures out what happened. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 13, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I wish I would have suggest he sign up as *BIL Pat*. At a minimum I should have asked him to join.



Yeah, you're right Brad. Clearly you haven't done enough.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 13, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Yeah, you're right Brad. Clearly you haven't done enough.....:hmm3grin2orange:


Yeah. What a slacker. LOL


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> Yeah, you're right Brad. Clearly you haven't done enough.....:hmm3grin2orange:



I'm so sorry. I'm such a slacker. Why's everybody pickin' on me


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 13, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I'm so sorry. I'm such a slacker. Why's everybody pickin' on me



you just make it so easy....


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> you just make it so easy....



If it makes you guys feel any better, I'll let you in on a dirty little secret. You guys twisted my arm and then even sent extra funds so that there would be a little left over. Besides taking my family out for dinner, the balance went on the 090 I hope that doesn't offend anyone. I made it clear I wasn't in this for profit. So I put it right back into the hobby So all of you guys help bring a dream to life for me as well!


----------



## grapplermi (Aug 13, 2009)

Brad, I'm more than happy you got to put some towards something you wanted. I PMed you, did you get it?


----------



## olyeller (Aug 13, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> If it makes you guys feel any better, I'll let you in on a dirty little secret. You guys twisted my arm and then even sent extra funds so that there would be a little left over. Besides taking my family out for dinner, the balance went on the 090 I hope that doesn't offend anyone. I made it clear I wasn't in this for profit. So I put it right back into the hobby So all of you guys help bring a dream to life for me as well!




That's A-OK by me; you put in plenty of effort. And you know we're all here to egg each other on with this CAD thing. More news on my CAD front to follow shortly... with pics!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

Just for the record, and because I want to be accountable to everyone that gave. There was a total of $570 donated. $430 was spent on the saw, plaques, and chaps. Of the $140 left over, $75 was sent by two member that felt there wasn't enough left over for me. I personally *don't *think I deserve that, but I do appreciate it. You guys gave parts, and money. I simply gave time. It's been more than fun for me to do what I've done to help make this build possible.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 13, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> If it makes you guys feel any better, I'll let you in on a dirty little secret. You guys twisted my arm and then even sent extra funds so that there would be a little left over. Besides taking my family out for dinner, the balance went on the 090 I hope that doesn't offend anyone. I made it clear I wasn't in this for profit. So I put it right back into the hobby So all of you guys help bring a dream to life for me as well!



I was hopeing that same thing Yesterday


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

grapplermi said:


> Brad, I'm more than happy you got to put some towards something you wanted. I PMed you, did you get it?



Yes, I will be responding


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

So who needs this plastic and left over cylinder?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 13, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> If it makes you guys feel any better, I'll let you in on a dirty little secret. You guys twisted my arm and then even sent extra funds so that there would be a little left over. Besides taking my family out for dinner, the balance went on the 090 I hope that doesn't offend anyone. I made it clear I wasn't in this for profit. So I put it right back into the hobby So all of you guys help bring a dream to life for me as well!



:jawdrop:...How dare you spend our hard earned money so foolishly...
































Just kidding...


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> :jawdrop:...How dare you spend our hard earned money so foolishly...
> 
> 
> Just kidding...



Take out the $75 given by the two member and you have $65. Divide that by the 26 other individuals and you each have $2.50 interest in my new 090 Come to a GTG and you can use it, lol


----------



## jockeydeuce (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm sure the 45 cents an hour you made doing this little project was well deserved, Brad!


Glad to help your CAD!!!


----------



## showrguy (Aug 13, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Take out the $75 given by the two member and you have $65. Divide that by the 26 other individuals and you each have $2.50 interest in my new 090 Come to a GTG and you can use it, lol



i seriously hope to take ya up on that someday....
someone please have a GYG between franklin ohio and harrisburg pennsylvania !!!!!

i'm happy some was left over for you too brad,,, ya done good..


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 13, 2009)

This "in transit" thing is getting old. I feel like I do waiting for my kids to "wake me up" on christmas.


----------



## whitedogone (Aug 13, 2009)

UPS....... Stihl driving around




http://wwwapps.ups.com/WebTracking/...=undefined&WBPM_lid=homepage/ct1.html_pnl_trk


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 13, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> UPS....... Stihl driving around
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I here they only take right turns.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 13, 2009)

What can brown do for me, get it there.Ha HAAA


----------



## jra1100 (Aug 13, 2009)

Brad, as you know, we don't know each other from Adams off ox, but I would trust you on any matter. As to this issue of owning $2.50 shares in an 090, I don't think that anyone anywhere has better partners in a venture. If ever the opportunity arises I shall take you up on the offer to use "our" 090. JR


----------



## jra1100 (Aug 13, 2009)

It's been delivered. YA. JR

Proof of delivery says it's on the front porch. Better get OP to call BIL and tell him to get it ASAP. JR


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 13, 2009)

jra1100 said:


> Proof of delivery says it's on the front porch.


Oh, no. As if the suspense wasn't already tough enough.  I'm going out for a while and hope for better news later. lol


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 13, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> Oh, no. As if the suspense wasn't already tough enough to take.



I am happy its there.


----------



## TRI955 (Aug 13, 2009)

Here we all sit waiting.....


----------



## SteveH (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok. Everyone can begin breathing normally again; I just got "the call." To anyone who was wondering a bit earlier who he'd call first, it was....me. He is completely and totally blown away, I wouldn't say speechless but almost and very moved. He is planning to add his name to the site and thank everyone. I can't speak for all of you, but it is safe to say that his reaction is what pretty much everyone wanted....

Don't know when he'll join up, but he was adamant that he would. Thanks a billion to everyone.


----------



## KMB (Aug 13, 2009)

SteveH said:


> Ok. Everyone can begin breathing normally again; I just got "the call." To anyone who was wondering a bit earlier who he'd call first, it was....me. He is completely and totally blown away, I wouldn't say speechless but almost and very moved. He is planning to add his name to the site and thank everyone. I can't speak for all of you, but it is safe to say that his reaction is what pretty much everyone wanted....
> 
> Don't know when he'll join up, but he was adamant that he would. Thanks a billion to everyone.



Ooooh yeah is all I got to say!!! That's awesome!!! 

Kevin


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

Party time!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 13, 2009)

KMB said:


> Ooooh yeah is all I got to say!!! That's awesome!!!
> 
> Kevin



Nice.


----------



## cjcocn (Aug 13, 2009)

you guys are heroes

great job, fellas



(sshhhh)


----------



## TRI955 (Aug 13, 2009)

SteveH said:


> Ok. Everyone can begin breathing normally again; I just got "the call." To anyone who was wondering a bit earlier who he'd call first, it was....me. He is completely and totally blown away, I wouldn't say speechless but almost and very moved. He is planning to add his name to the site and thank everyone. I can't speak for all of you, but it is safe to say that his reaction is what pretty much everyone wanted....
> 
> Don't know when he'll join up, but he was adamant that he would. Thanks a billion to everyone.



Let him know his case will be showing up tomorrow.....


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

SteveH said:


> Ok. Everyone can begin breathing normally again; I just got "the call." To anyone who was wondering a bit earlier who he'd call first, it was....me. He is completely and totally blown away, I wouldn't say speechless but almost and very moved. He is planning to add his name to the site and thank everyone. I can't speak for all of you, but it is safe to say that his reaction is what pretty much everyone wanted....
> 
> Don't know when he'll join up, but he was adamant that he would. Thanks a billion to everyone.



Excellent!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 13, 2009)

I just got in from splitting wood, man that cool glad he called you first.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## olyeller (Aug 13, 2009)

YEAH, BABY! WHOOHOOOO!

Many thanks again to all of you who contributed in any way, shape or form for making this happen. This is a "band of brothers" kind of experience!


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 13, 2009)

Well done, everyone. 
Too bad there wasn't a big organization like this one. Not another bleeding-heart one (although they are important). One that randomly salutes an honest working man and gives him a big "Thanks." when he may be wondering why things are the way they are sometimes.
Glad to know you guys.


----------



## warjohn (Aug 13, 2009)

Glad to hear it made it there. I was traveling today so i could not check the tracking. I just now checked in to a motel. 

Supercabs. I don't know where in Oklahoma you are. I stopped in Norman today at Rudys bbq for lunch.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 13, 2009)

warjohn said:


> Glad to hear it made it there. I was traveling today so i could not check the tracking. I just now checked in to a motel.
> 
> Supercabs. I don't know where in Oklahoma you are. I stopped in Norman today at Rudys bbq for lunch.



Way west and south of me.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

I was born in OK City, 1968. Methodist Hospital. I was only 2 weeks old when we moved to Houston. But I've been in OH since I was 6 and consider it home since it's basically all I've ever known.


----------



## SteveH (Aug 13, 2009)

Just talked to Pat again, he's sitting at his desk having a beer and composing what he wants to say when he logs on. He registered at the site but apparently one cannot begin to post for a period of 24 hr. or whatever. So he'll do it as soon as the site allows it, which I guess means tomorrow night. 

He said he opened the front door to go out and do whatever and the box was sitting on his porch. The driver just left it, didn't ring the bell or anything. My sister says they do that all the time. But at least he was home and got it safely.....


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

SteveH said:


> Just talked to Pat again, he's sitting at his desk having a beer and composing what he wants to say when he logs on. He registered at the site but apparently one cannot begin to post for a period of 24 hr. or whatever. So he'll do it as soon as the site allows it, which I guess means tomorrow night.


That's a bummer. PM Darin with his username and ask him to expedite it.



> He said he opened the front door to go out and do whatever and the box was sitting on his porch. The driver just left it, didn't ring the bell or anything. My sister says they do that all the time. But at least he was home and got it safely.....



That's not cool. $600-$700 of product that was supposed to require a signature. At least it turned out good.

I'm really looking forward to hearing from Pat.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 13, 2009)

SteveH said:


> Just talked to Pat again, he's sitting at his desk having a beer and composing what he wants to say when he logs on. He registered at the site but apparently one cannot begin to post for a period of 24 hr. or whatever. So he'll do it as soon as the site allows it, which I guess means tomorrow night.
> 
> He said he opened the front door to go out and do whatever and the box was sitting on his porch. The driver just left it, didn't ring the bell or anything. My sister says they do that all the time. But at least he was home and got it safely.....



Thanks for posting the update.


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 13, 2009)

SteveH said:


> Just talked to Pat again, he's sitting at his desk having a beer and composing what he wants to say when he logs on.


The poor guy. LOL ! He didn't ask for, or expect, any of this and now he must feel like he's in the hot seat with us goons staring at him. 
I sure wouldn't have any clue what to say. Thankfully, there is beer ! LOL !


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 13, 2009)

How long will it take him to read this thread and catch up 3 hours?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 13, 2009)

SteveH said:


> Ok. Everyone can begin breathing normally again; I just got "the call." To anyone who was wondering a bit earlier who he'd call first, it was....me. He is completely and totally blown away, I wouldn't say speechless but almost and very moved. He is planning to add his name to the site and thank everyone. I can't speak for all of you, but it is safe to say that his reaction is what pretty much everyone wanted....
> 
> Don't know when he'll join up, but he was adamant that he would. Thanks a billion to everyone.



Thanks goes to you and your bil, it was and always is a pleasure to be a part in something like this. I was so glad my God provided funds to allow me to be a part


----------



## whitedogone (Aug 13, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> The poor guy. LOL ! He didn't ask for, or expect, any of this and now he must feel like he's in the hot seat with us goons staring at him.
> I sure wouldn't have any clue what to say. Thankfully, there is beer ! LOL !



He probably already pulled the blinds and locked the doors. WDO


----------



## showrguy (Aug 13, 2009)

sweeeeetttt..

had to check this thread before heading for the fridge, then the hot tub with my nightly big 'ol captain and diet........ happy to see it's arrived and he's happy, i'm happy too !!!!!

proud to be a part of this, and proud to know all of you guys too....

even though i really don't know any of you !!!!!! well, you know what i mean ??


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 13, 2009)

I think the best post would be if he had a pic of the MIL holding the smashed saw in one hand and the AS saw in the other. LOL ! 

(Yeah, I've had a couple beers)


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 13, 2009)

check the names at the bottom


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 13, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Thanks goes to you and your bil, it was and always is a pleasure to be a part in something like this. I was so glad my God provided funds to allow me to be a part



:agree2:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 13, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> check the names at the bottom



I hope that is him...Just left a message on his wall...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 13, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I hope that is him...Just left a message on his wall...



Guys don't overload his PM's


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 13, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Guys don't overload his PM's



Lmao I just was behind you lol


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 13, 2009)

Sean, I've got a bone to pick with your siggy. LOL.
The stuff I've learned here, and on similar sites, is worth way more money than I've paid. I hope I can put back in at least 1/4 of what I've gotten before I die. I love the 'net. I mean, really, I might never have got my BIL's MS360 back in shape. I probably wouldn't have stumbled on the 024 AV Super for $50 without Craigslist. Need I go on ? LOL


----------



## whitedogone (Aug 13, 2009)

His wall says he's replying to this thread. WDO


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 13, 2009)

How do you rep someone that hasn't posted?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 13, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> How do you rep someone that hasn't posted?



Wait<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202BD.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey Pat BIL. I just wanted to be the first to welcome you to the AS Chainsaw forum. You'll find a great bunch of guys here. Hope you enjoy your new toy


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 13, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> His wall says he's replying to this thread. WDO


Dude. Stop peeking in his windows ! You're gonna scare him off ! LOL !


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 13, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> Dude. Stop peeking in his windows ! You're gonna scare him off ! LOL !



He is Texan they ain't skeered<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020407.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 13, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> Sean, I've got a bone to pick with your siggy. LOL.
> The stuff I've learned here, and on similar sites, is worth way more money than I've paid. I hope I can put back in at least 1/4 of what I've gotten before I die. I love the 'net.



That is actually a signature quoted from another site I hang out on...I did not want to get in trouble w/ the mods by quoting a user ID from another site so I just typed it in as my sig... It is from a guy that most here would compare to Lakeside...He is knows more than most people out there and is not affraid to tell the idiots that they are idiots...It is not directed at the people that have a clue, it is directed at people like me that PUI every once in a while...


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 13, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> it is directed at people like me that PUI every once in a while...


I was just rambling. What's PUI ? (sorry)
Idiots do need to be told when they are being idiots. Myself included, LOL.
I still appreciate a good slap on the back of the head from Dad, even at 42 yrs. of age. LOL


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> I was just rambling. What's PUI ? (sorry)



Post Under the Influence?


----------



## Banacanin (Aug 13, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> How do you rep someone that hasn't posted?



I hope that everyone who reads this thread reps the BIL and the Saw builder


----------



## TRI955 (Aug 13, 2009)

Banacanin said:


> I hope that everyone who reads this thread reps the BIL and the Saw builder



Already did.....weeks ago.....


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 13, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Hey Pat BIL. I just wanted to be the first to welcome you to the AS Chainsaw forum. You'll find a great bunch of guys here. Hope you enjoy your new toy



Na na na na poo poo I beat you...I just did it on his wall....:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## whitedogone (Aug 13, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> na na na na poo poo i beat you...i just did it on his wall....:biggrinbounce2:



pui


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 13, 2009)

PUI is a chronic condition for me


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 13, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> pui



SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...Actually no...I am sitting at work trying to get caught up from a week from H E double hockey sticks...I wish I had a beer...


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 13, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> I was just rambling. What's PUI ? (sorry)
> Idiots do need to be told when they are being idiots. Myself included, LOL.
> I still appreciate a good slap on the back of the head from Dad, even at 42 yrs. of age. LOL





Brian VT said:


> I was just rambling. What's PUI ? (sorry)
> 
> 
> blsnelling said:
> ...



Thanks for the slap, Dad. I mean, Brad. lol


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 13, 2009)

Guy's this thread has been delightful never really derailed and for the most part was not even the usual mudslinging of brands that many including myself, sooooooooo much enjoy. It just goes to show us we are connected by the bond of fine company and equipment, as well as character. I hope bil pat can come to enjoy the whole picture the riving and all the bs, as well as; the wealth of free info this great site provides. I know I do.<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020408.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 13, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Guy's this thread has been delightful never really derailed and for the most part was not even the usual mudslinging of brands that many including myself, sooooooooo much enjoy. It just goes to show us we are connected by the bond of fine company and equipment, as well as character. I hope bil pat can come to enjoy the whole picture the riving and all the bs, as well as; the wealth of free info this great site provides. I know I do.<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020408.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



well put rope!!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

fatguy said:


> well put rope!!



+2


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Aug 13, 2009)

Great job everyone!, its good to see there a few good people left in this world.


----------



## madhatte (Aug 13, 2009)

Here's hoistin' one to everybody: this here is an awesome bunch of people!


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 13, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Guy's this thread has been delightful never really derailed and for the most part was not even the usual mudslinging of brands that many including myself, sooooooooo much enjoy. It just goes to show us we are connected by the bond of fine company and equipment, as well as character. I hope bil pat can come to enjoy the whole picture the riving and all the bs, as well as; the wealth of free info this great site provides. I know I do.<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020408.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



:agree2:

From the actions in this thread, I know who I can count on should I ever get in a jamb. 
I am sorry to admit that there are several on AS who I have a great deal of respect for, that have not gotten involved here. I try not to judge. The proof is in the puddin'.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> :agree2:
> 
> From the actions in this thread, I know who I can count on should I ever get in a jamb.
> I am sorry to admit that there are several on AS who I have a great deal of respect for, that have not gotten involved here. I try not to judge. The proof is in the puddin'.



I hear ya, but please eveyone, don't let this thread take an ugly turn.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 13, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I hear ya, but please eveyone, don't let this thread take an ugly turn.



Not where I wanted to go with that. Just a little dissapointed is all.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 13, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> :agree2:
> 
> From the actions in this thread, I know who I can count on should I ever get in a jamb.
> I am sorry to admit that there are several on AS who I have a great deal of respect for, that have not gotten involved here. I try not to judge. The proof is in the puddin'.



Don't sweat the small stuff some of them may have not felt the tug or calling. I have been helped through the years by people I can only repay by being a positive in a negative world. I fail more times than get it right but with that fail comes learning and compassion for others.It is an effort at first but the rewards are too great to compromise. I am blessed even on bad days and I do fine if I remember that.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> Not where I wanted to go with that. Just a little dissapointed is all.



I understand. I just know how forum psychology can work.


----------



## Beefie (Aug 13, 2009)

I have been keeping up on this thread from the start. I wish I could have helped , but unable to do to the crappy economy. I have repped as many people as I could. This is buy far the best forum that I have belonged to. To think that a bunch of strangers would help out A guy they never met and build him one awesome saw. It is just unreal. It made me proud to read what AS. members can do out of the kindness of their Heart.

Bil Pat I hope you have as much enjoyment reading this thread as I did and welcome to AS. There is such a wealth of knowledge hear that it sometimes seems mind boggling. 

I think this might have started the dreaded C.A.D. for Bil Pat he already has 2 saws, He might be thinking of another saw, and another,....

Here is a toast to all the awesome people on AS.

Beefie


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 13, 2009)

Beefie said:


> I have been keeping up on this thread from the start. I wish I could have helped , but unable to do to the crappy economy. I have repped as many people as I could. This is buy far the best forum that I have belonged to. To think that a bunch of strangers would help out A guy they never met and build him one awesome saw. It is just unreal. It made me proud to read what AS. members can do out of the kindness of their Heart.
> 
> Bil Pat I hope you have as much enjoyment reading this thread as I did and welcome to AS. There is such a wealth of knowledge hear that it sometimes seems mind boggling.
> 
> ...



Being a part of never has to mean anything but that. You took time to be here and you enjoyed the comradeship and are a fine member so keep that in mind.


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 13, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> :agree2:
> From the actions in this thread, I know who I can count on should I ever get in a jamb.
> I am sorry to admit that there are several on AS...that have not gotten involved here. I try not to judge.





blsnelling said:


> I hear ya, but please eveyone, don't let this thread take an ugly turn.


+3
There was no call for alarm here and no one needed to jump in.
This was something that caught some of us in the right spot and stuck. 
I (we?) did it just for the heck of it. Well, I don't really know how to explain it.
If someone was in real need, and a plea was posted here, I would have kicked in a few bucks and probably went on to something else. 
This is different.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

Beefie said:


> I think this might have started the dreaded C.A.D. for Bil Pat he already has 2 saws, He might be thinking of another saw, and another,....
> 
> Beefie



Poor guy. And here we were trying to do him a favor. Instead we've doomed him to a life of CAD. Oh who am I trying to fool? I've never had a hobby I enjoyed so much.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 13, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Poor guy. And here we were trying to do him a favor. Instead we've doomed him to a life of CAD. Oh who am I trying to fool? I've never had a hobby I enjoyed so much.



Lol it is a pretty good retirement plan better than stocks at least now:monkey:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol it is a pretty good retirement plan better than stocks at least now:monkey:



I've sure been adding stock this week! 090, Mall Model 6, Poulan 4000, Stihl HT Pole Pruner. Of course I've sold a few too. 07S, 357XP, and 3500T.


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 13, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Poor guy. And here we were trying to do him a favor. Instead we've doomed him to a life of CAD. Oh who am I trying to fool? I've never had a hobby I enjoyed so much.


I started thinking along the same line. Like, well, it's cheaper than dirtbikes, until I see you getting into 090-land ! LOL


----------



## parrisw (Aug 13, 2009)

Congrats to everyone who helped. What's the BIL's username?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Congrats to everyone who helped. What's the BIL's username?



Pat BIL. He was logged in reading the thread but can't post yet.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 13, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I've sure been adding stock this week! 090, Mall Model 6, Poulan 4000, Stihl HT Pole Pruner. Of course I've sold a few too. 07S, 357XP, and 3500T.



Lol you sold that 07s I thought you would keep it forever lmao. I remember when I could have bought a garage full of old mall saws for what one small pro saw costs now.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> I started thinking along the same line. Like, well, it's cheaper than dirtbikes, until I see you getting into 090-land ! LOL



Anyone that's into Stihl saws would love to have a 090. I've watched them for a couple years now. I don't think you can go wrong buying one in the condition I did for the price I did. Of course Greg did me a favor selling it to me like he did. It will be here tomorrow!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol you sold that 07s I thought you would keep it forever lmao. I remember when I could have bought a garage full of old mall saws for what one small pro saw costs now.



I didn't sell this one!!!!!!!!!! No way!


----------



## parrisw (Aug 13, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Anyone that's into Stihl saws would love to have a 090. I've watched them for a couple years now. I don't think you can go wrong buying one in the condition I did for the price I did. Of course Greg did me a favor selling it to me like he did. It will be here tomorrow!



Agreed, I have a 070, but would love a 090 as well.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 13, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I didn't sell this one!!!!!!!!!! No way!



Lol not even to a husky lover like me eh?:monkey: That thing sure is purdy


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 13, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> Well, I don't really know how to explain it.
> If someone was in real need, and a plea was posted here, I would have kicked in a few bucks and probably went on to something else.
> This is different.


I guess it's more like rooting for the home team ? I dunno.


----------



## gdhome2 (Aug 13, 2009)

Welcome to the site pat BIL, my hats off to you.


----------



## jra1100 (Aug 13, 2009)

This has been a blast!! I have so enjoyed the progress of this from a sort of sad story, and everyone Pizzed off at the brother, through the whole process of the build and chaps etc. and then awaiting delivery. 

In fact it's been so much fun we should do it again. I Propose that we all chip in and have Brad do the wonders he does on that 090, and then send it to ME. I already have chaps that will save 70 bucks or so. What do ya think??

Not so much huh. LOL. JR


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 14, 2009)

jra1100 said:


> This has been a blast!! I have so enjoyed the progress of this from a sort of sad story, and everyone Pizzed off at the brother, through the whole process of the build and chaps etc. and then awaiting delivery.
> 
> In fact it's been so much fun we should do it again. I Propose that we all chip in and have Brad do the wonders he does on that 090, and then send it to ME. I already have chaps that will save 70 bucks or so. What do ya think??
> 
> Not so much huh. LOL. JR



Now, now. My good naturedness will quickly come to an end should you try to take my 090 away from me Besides, there's not much I can do to improve this old girl. She's already that nice!


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 14, 2009)

jra1100 said:


> In fact it's been so much fun we should do it again. I Propose that we all chip in and have Brad do the wonders he does on that 090, and then send it to ME. I already have chaps that will save 70 bucks or so. What do ya think??


Brilliant ! I think Brad will be all in again ! Be sure to post pics when you get it. LOL !


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 14, 2009)

that 090 is staying right here in Ohio.....


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 14, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> that 090 is staying right here in Ohio.....



I can see who my friends are. Thanks for watchin' my back Nik

Want another tracking number to watch tomorrow? Here's the 090, LINK.


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 14, 2009)

I think maybe BIL had too many beers while reading all 56 pages and went to sleep. I'm there too. G'night all.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 14, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> I think maybe BIL had too many beers while reading all 56 pages and went to sleep. I'm there too . G'night all. LOL



Probably logged off since he couldn't post anyway.


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 14, 2009)

This was an awesome experience on the internet. Thanks to everyone who kept up and did what they could to help. I hope he loves the saw and can post soon!
Matt


----------



## jra1100 (Aug 14, 2009)

I seem to detect less enthusiasm for my plan than was exhibited for the BIL saw. Nobody loves me, I think I'll go to bed and cry. JR


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 14, 2009)

jra1100 said:


> I seem to detect less enthusiasm for my plan than was exhibited for the BIL saw. Nobody loves me, I think I'll go to bed and cry. JR



Whatcha talkin' about? I'm very excited about the 090!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## shwinecat (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow!! Just read the pages to catch up. You guys are over the top!!!!! This makes me feel proud to be a member of AS. I usually read as much on here as I can for the knowledge. My brother is to blame for me getting this CAD. He is light years ahead of me on saws and I have learned so much from you guys, I am getting so he is not talking over my head all the time. I wish there was a way to repay you guys other then just saying thanks. If I ever get a chance to meet you guys in person I will buy the Cigar and smokes.

My brother walked me through putting 7900 update on 64001 last week and made me do it most of it. It went well and I told him I have learned more then I thought from AS. There are so many of you guys on here that affect peoples lives on a daily basis with your knowledge and you don't even know it. Again thanks and I can't wait to meet such great people someday.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 14, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol you sold that 07s I thought you would keep it forever lmao. I remember when I could have bought a garage full of old mall saws for what one small pro saw costs now.



I wondered if Brad would post he sold the 07s I wasn't going to say anything until he did. I'm glad he got the 090  I was thinking it would be fun to have a old saw running at the GTG. :chainsawguy:


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 14, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> I wondered if Brad would post he sold the 07s I wasn't going to say anything until he did. I'm glad he got the 090  I was thinking it would be fun to have a old saw running at the GTG. :chainsawguy:



Lol you got it ehh I will give that a whirl you can run my old 2101 husky lol


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 14, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol you got it ehh I will give that a whirl you can run my old 2101 husky lol



He sure did. I've got to give it a squirt or two of paint though.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 14, 2009)

Pat have you started it yet?


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 14, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Pat have you started it yet?



can he now post?


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 14, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> can he now post?



i think he has to wait


----------



## SteveH (Aug 14, 2009)

Ummmmmmmm, I haven't yet warned Pat of....CAD. It is on my short list, but I thought I'd give him the news on that at some point, letting him enjoy the new saw first. Of course, he might figure it out on his own here. Wonder whether he'll blame me??? My sister will for sure, but she's a trooper.

He has a dial-up [slow] ISP so will probably have to take the entire thread in stages. 

He told me last night that he thinks it'll be as late as this evening [Friday] before he's allowed to post, as the notice he got said it could take 24 hr. and he didn't register til after he got the saw, which was what, 6 p.m. yesterday I think.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 14, 2009)

SteveH said:


> Ummmmmmmm, I haven't yet warned Pat of....CAD. It is on my short list, but I thought I'd give him the news on that at some point, letting him enjoy the new saw first. Of course, he might figure it out on his own here. Wonder whether he'll blame me??? My sister will for sure, but she's a trooper.
> 
> He has a dial-up [slow] ISP so will probably have to take the entire thread in stages.
> 
> He told me last night that he thinks it'll be as late as this evening [Friday] before he's allowed to post, as the notice he got said it could take 24 hr. and he didn't register til after he got the saw, which was what, 6 p.m. yesterday I think.



Did he fire it up yet? Shoot! I know what I forgot! I should have included a 6-pack of Stihl Ultra


----------



## SteveH (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi, everyone. SteveH here. Pat is leaving town to visit with his son and grandkids. He didn't want to leave town without contacting you with thanks, and was still unable to post though he kept trying. I am copying here his email to me including the message he wanted to post here. 



Stephen, Could you do me a big favor and forward a message to the arborist site for me? Either there is a waiting period or I am just too computer ignorant to push the right button. I’ve been able to read the messages but when I try to reply I get nowhere. Frustrating to say the least. These people deserve a thank you and I hate to leave them waiting. I tried again this morning and the same result. Unfortunately,as slow a typer as I am, it takes me forever and then the message doesn’t go through. I’m planning to go visit the grandkids today, but I don’t want to go until I know they’ve received a response from me.
Could you please forward this on to the site for me.



My name is Pat. I’m finding out that some of you know me as the brother-in-law. I not only owe, but am lucky to owe, incredible “thankyou’s” to people I don’t even know.
I received a package last evening with a Stihl chainsaw, chaps and chains. To say that I am overwhelmed would be an Understatement. It’s really hard for me to put down in words how impressed I am. I had to remain focused as my eyes got a little misty reading the accompanying note (Good thing my wife was in Michigan on vacation).
I called my brother-in-law, Stephen, knowing he had to have dealings in this, He told me how this has been an ongoing topic and project for a while. He said he couldn’t tell me how many people, or from where, were involved.
Man, I am just dumbfounded with this whole deal.
For those of you who don’t know what I am talking about, I’m sure I sound like a rambling lunatic. OK, so I am that, too. I had a chainsaw damaged through an unfortunate incident while cutting a tree at my mother-in-law’s home. Obviously, word reached your forum and many (some, a few, all, heck I don’t know) of you had my saw replaced……and then some.
To everyone involved in this, I can promise you. Just because the chainsaw stopped at my house, does not mean that your Goodwill does as well. Often times I’m able to help friends and relatives with my saw. (Now, I’ll finish cutting my mother-in-law’s tree). This new saw will now carry that on. Your good deed will continue on and on and I’ll always relate the story of the saw to them.
Thank you all very much. I am amazed.
This now brings up a new perspective I must address. Having watched horror movies like “Texas Chainsaw Massacre”, I always thought we were supposed to run away from people wielding chainsaws. Should I really now be running towards them. They seem Awfully nice to me.

P.S. I may need a sleeping bag and a six pack before I can read all of the related messages. I have cranked up the saw and it runs
Like a scalded dog.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 14, 2009)

SteveH said:


> Hi, everyone. SteveH here. Pat is leaving town to visit with his son and grandkids. He didn't want to leave town without contacting you with thanks, and was still unable to post though he kept trying. I am copying here his email to me including the message he wanted to post here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 The world could use more like Pat


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 14, 2009)

BIL Pat said:


> To everyone involved in this, I can promise you. Just because the chainsaw stopped at my house, does not mean that your Goodwill does as well. Often times I’m able to help friends and relatives with my saw. (Now, I’ll finish cutting my mother-in-law’s tree). This new saw will now carry that on. Your good deed will continue on and on and I’ll always relate the story of the saw to them.



Well said.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 14, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> The world could use more like Pat


:agree2:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 14, 2009)

SteveH said:


> I have cranked up the saw and it runs
> Like a scalded dog.



Way to go Pat. I'm glad you've got her up and running!


----------



## jockeydeuce (Aug 14, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by BIL Pat
> To everyone involved in this, I can promise you. Just because the chainsaw stopped at my house, does not mean that your Goodwill does as well. Often times I’m able to help friends and relatives with my saw. (Now, I’ll finish cutting my mother-in-law’s tree). This new saw will now carry that on. Your good deed will continue on and on and I’ll always relate the story of the saw to them.
> 
> Well said.



:agree2:.....This good stuff is contagious!!!


----------



## TRI955 (Aug 14, 2009)

That's great to hear!!! Santa and his big brown truck aren't done with you yet, tracking says out for delivery.


----------



## KMB (Aug 14, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> The world could use more like Pat



:agree2: +10

Double thumbs up to ya Pat!

Kevin


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 14, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> That's great to hear!!! Santa and his big brown truck aren't done with you yet, tracking says out for delivery.



Yes siree. Pat, you've got a nice case comin' at ya to keep that new saw nice and purty in


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 14, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> That's great to hear!!! Santa and his big brown truck aren't done with you yet, tracking says out for delivery.



Thats cool.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 14, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> That's great to hear!!! Santa and his big brown truck aren't done with you yet, tracking says out for delivery.



I thought he was coming to my house today I guess if Santa can visit the whole world at Christmas, he can make it to both Dallas and Franklin in the same day


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 14, 2009)

I may have some stihl ultra oil i could send but idk how much i have left it goes quick around here. 
Happy he got that email on here, hope he can post soon. 
Matt


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 14, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I've sure been adding stock this week! 090, Mall Model 6, Poulan 4000, Stihl HT Pole Pruner. Of course I've sold a few too. 07S, 357XP, and 3500T.



Man, I must have been sleeping this week...I havn't seen any pictures of these except the 090...I had better check to make sure my great grandfathers Mall is still in the garage...


----------



## jra1100 (Aug 14, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> The world could use more like Pat



Right on, can't rep ya though, can somebody hit him for me? JR

Hell I can't rep much of anybody. Just cause you aren't seeing rep from me doesn't mean I don't appreciate your contribution. JR


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 14, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Man, I must have been sleeping this week...I havn't seen any pictures of these except the 090...I had better check to make sure my great grandfathers Mall is still in the garage...



The Mall 6 is coming from PA. I don't even know how I'm going to get it yet Another member is going to pick it up for me, probably Monday.


----------



## WalterWhite (Aug 14, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> The world could use more like Pat


 :agree2:

I sure don't want to take anything away from Pat, but it seems to me that all of the folks who conspired to help him in a time of need also deserve some thanks.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 14, 2009)

I personally think SuperCabs is the hero here. He was the instigator, saw donator, and cheer leader throughout the entire thing! It's kind of like race car drivers. They get the majority of the press, but the real work is done by everyone else.


----------



## olyeller (Aug 14, 2009)

SteveH said:


> My name is Pat...
> 
> This now brings up a new perspective I must address. Having watched horror movies like “Texas Chainsaw Massacre”, I always thought we were supposed to run away from people wielding chainsaws. Should I really now be running towards them. They seem Awfully nice to me.




Wheee! We're cleaning up the image of chainsaw-totin' crazies, one convert at a time.

Pat, Steve and all you AS members--it has been a genuine privilege to be a part of this project, and I do believe we've done gone and invented a brand-new way of having fun with chainsaws!


----------



## jra1100 (Aug 14, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I personally think SuperCabs is the hero here. He was the instigator, saw donator, and cheer leader throughout the entire thing! It's kind of like race car drivers. They get the majority of the press, but the real work is done by everyone else.



He has indeed been the original hero, and instead of looking for accolades he has heaped them on others, all deserving, but SC has sort have been lost in the shuffle. I take my hat off to ya Cabs. JR


----------



## whitedogone (Aug 14, 2009)

Ain't no Heros here.....Good guys, ya ..... Great guys, ya.... Hero's....no


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 14, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> Ain't no Heros here.....Good guys, ya ..... Great guys, ya.... Hero's....no



You have never talked to my 5 year old...


----------



## whitedogone (Aug 14, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> You have never talked to my 5 year old...



Lot's of "heros" in cartoons


----------



## jra1100 (Aug 14, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> Ain't no Heros here.....Good guys, ya ..... Great guys, ya.... Hero's....no



I stand corrected, a lot of great guys, and some great gals to. JR


----------



## TRI955 (Aug 14, 2009)

jra1100 said:


> I stand corrected, a lot of great guys, and some great gals to. JR



HEY!!! Just because I wore those high heels that one time.....well.....just nevermind.....:censored:


----------



## jra1100 (Aug 14, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> HEY!!! Just because I wore those high heels that one time.....well.....just nevermind.....:censored:



If memory serves (it often doesn't) you were kinda cute. JR


----------



## TRI955 (Aug 14, 2009)

Saw case has been delivered to Pat, or at least his front porch!!!!


Mike


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks guys we'll spead the heroism (is that a word) to all members equal.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 14, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> Saw case has been delivered to Pat, or at least his front porch!!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



Thanks for the update.


----------



## whitedogone (Aug 14, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Thanks guys we'll spead the heroism (is that a word) to all members equal.



This is heroism....not a bunch of chainsaw dorks

http://www.arlingtoncemetery.net/contents.htm


----------



## whitedogone (Aug 14, 2009)

Or my fallen friend.

http://www.recordonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070928/NEWS/709280346


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 14, 2009)

whitedogone said:


> Or my fallen friend.
> 
> http://www.recordonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070928/NEWS/709280346



Ok hero was a bad choice of words.


----------



## SteveH (Aug 14, 2009)

Spoke with Pat a few hr. ago, he was en route to Austin. Suggested he call his next door neighbor back home and have him secure any parcels left on the porch. He said he'd do it soon's he got to Austin. So I think it should be ok....


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 14, 2009)

It should be fine, i don't know why someone would take someones package... but i have herd of it happening. I live in the woods and nobody comes up here, the drivers get scared sometimes.


----------



## BackWoodsGuy (Aug 14, 2009)

I think my eyes are going to fall out of my head, from reading 59 pages.... and after taking it all in my brain is a little fuzzy on all the names. But I do know you guys did a great thing and even though it doesn't seem like it was world changing, it seems like it helped one guy out who has and will continue to do a lot of good in the world. Many congrats


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 14, 2009)

BackWoodsGuy said:


> I think my eyes are going to fall out of my head, from reading 59 pages.... and after taking it all in my brain is a little fuzzy on all the names. But I do know you guys did a great thing and even though it doesn't seem like it was world changing, it seems like it helped one guy out who has and will continue to do a lot of good in the world. Many congrats



Rep for reading 59 pages !!
Matt


----------



## SteveH (Aug 14, 2009)

Maybe someone can educate me, but what is "rep"??? I see it here now and then.


----------



## BackWoodsGuy (Aug 14, 2009)

under your picture their is a green dot a scale and a triangle if you click the scale (it kinda looks like a tree at first) you can leave a comment and rep the person :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Beefie (Aug 14, 2009)

I am sure glad to hear that all the hard work that was done to make this happen didn't go for nothing. That was the response that I was hoping to hear, kind of got me a little misty eyed to. I can't wait to see some pics of Pat holding up his new saw or cutting some cookies with it. This has been an enjoyable thread to read.

Once again I toast all the members that helped either physically or mentally.

Beefie


----------



## Beefie (Aug 14, 2009)

Steve if you go to the top of the page, Click on [user cp]. That will give you info on what threads you are subscribed to and who has repped you for and for what reason. It sometime gets kind of comical what they will rep a person for.

Beefie


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 15, 2009)

Ya! Just got caught up on this thread. Good to hear that the saw got there and read the message from Pat. I have a brother that is a FF're and I know the risks they take to help people. I also know how big hearted and helpful they can be to anyone that needs a hand. Being able to be part of giving one a pat on the back has brought me great joy and satisfaction. To the guys who did the leg work on this I want to extend a huge thank you. This was a worthwhile project.

Brad, I'm very glad you used the remaining funds, that all of us wanted to be yours, for the purchase of the 090. I makes me feel good that for a small reward for your part you had a dream come true. I hope that everyone else involved in this is similarly blessed.

Still looking forward to Pat posting for the first time.



Mr. HE


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 15, 2009)

SteveH said:


> Maybe someone can educate me, but what is "rep"??? I see it here now and then.



It is that nova thing I just lit up for you


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 16, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I personally think SuperCabs is the hero here. He was the instigator, saw donator, and cheer leader throughout the entire thing! It's kind of like race car drivers. They get the majority of the press, but the real work is done by everyone else.



Can you believe that I wanted to rep SC again and the notification came that I have to first spread some rep before I can rep SC again. Now theres something to complain about to the mods! 

Oh well I'll go spreading.

7


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 16, 2009)

Great to hear that the saw has finaly been recieved by the BIL. I was off for a week now on vacation so it took me now some time to catch up! Well I'll continue going on reping some fellas. 

7


----------



## VAJerry (Aug 16, 2009)

Congrats guys. Job well done. Mr. Snellrizer, sir, if you would PM me your mailing address I have something I think you would enjoy. A small token of my respect for what you did.


----------



## Pat BIL (Aug 17, 2009)

test


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 17, 2009)

Na na, I repped him first!


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 17, 2009)

Pat BIL said:


> test



It works. welcome to AS!!!


----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 17, 2009)

Pat BIL said:


> test



Test worked. You are quite the popular person around here!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 17, 2009)

Pat BIL said:


> test



Rep sent.


----------



## TRI955 (Aug 17, 2009)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 17, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:



opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:
here we go

I already rep'ed Him :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 17, 2009)

TRI955 said:


> Saw case has been delivered to Pat, or at least his front porch!!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



Did you get his case?


----------



## TRI955 (Aug 17, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Rep sent.



and Ditto........


























was his name ooooooo......


----------



## FamilyTradition (Aug 17, 2009)

*Welcome.......*

Pat BIL, welcome to AS! This site is made up of a great group of people who are willing to help others and share their knowledge on many subjects. Best to you and your "better than new" Stihl, and again, welcome. Take care, Max.


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 17, 2009)

Pat,
I hope you like the gift we made. We did it as much for ourselves as for you.
I think many of us feel we were "cut from the same cloth" as you, even though
we don't know you, and that called us to action. 
We had a ton of fun with it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 17, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> Pat,
> I hope you like the gift we made. We did it as much for ourselves as for you.
> We had a ton of fun with it.



:agree2:

You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Banacanin (Aug 17, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Rep sent.


 me too, we all should:agree2:


----------



## SSG Medic (Aug 17, 2009)

I shot him some rep too. I think he is going to have the most rep for someone with one post ever


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 17, 2009)

*Some pictures Brad took, for members just jumping in on this thread*



blsnelling said:


>



Thanks for the pictures Brad. Taken before he mailed it.


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 17, 2009)

got 'em too...


----------



## Pat BIL (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't know why I am able to get on now (I did nothing different) but I am finally able to post a thank you.
I did receive the case for the saw last night when I returned from a trip to visit my grandkids. The saw and case are an incredible set-up. I cannot thank you enough.
Since I couldn't seem to be able to post a message this morning, I decided to write a letter to Mr. Snelling ( being that he was the only person I had an address for to thank). On my way to the post office to mail the letter I came across some older neighbors who live about a 1/4 mile from me who were out in their yard looking at s tree that had just blown over from the wind in their yard. I said, " wait I'll be back right after I mail this letter and cut it up for you and tell you a little story."
Needless to say my mother-in-law is not going to be the first recipient of my good will saw. The saw ran great, the chaps fit great and the story was told.
I will send pictures when I can. My camera is in Michigan right now. 
Thank you all again so much.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 17, 2009)

Pat BIL said:


> I don't know why I am able to get on now (I did nothing different) but I am finally able to post a thank you.
> I did receive the case for the saw last night when I returned from a trip to visit my grandkids. The saw and case are an incredible set-up. I cannot thank you enough.
> Since I couldn't seem to be able to post a message this morning, I decided to write a letter to Mr. Snelling ( being that he was the only person I had an address for to thank). On my way to the post office to mail the letter I came across some older neighbors who live about a 1/4 mile from me who were out in their yard looking at s tree that had just blown over from the wind in their yard. I said, " wait I'll be back right after I mail this letter and cut it up for you and tell you a little story."
> Needless to say my mother-in-law is not going to be the first recipient of my good will saw. The saw ran great, the chaps fit great and the story was told.
> ...



Now that is cool!


----------



## KMB (Aug 17, 2009)

Pat BIL said:


> I don't know why I am able to get on now (I did nothing different) but I am finally able to post a thank you.
> I did receive the case for the saw last night when I returned from a trip to visit my grandkids. The saw and case are an incredible set-up. I cannot thank you enough.
> Since I couldn't seem to be able to post a message this morning, I decided to write a letter to Mr. Snelling ( being that he was the only person I had an address for to thank). On my way to the post office to mail the letter I came across some older neighbors who live about a 1/4 mile from me who were out in their yard looking at s tree that had just blown over from the wind in their yard. I said, " wait I'll be back right after I mail this letter and cut it up for you and tell you a little story."
> Needless to say my mother-in-law is not going to be the first recipient of my good will saw. The saw ran great, the chaps fit great and the story was told.
> ...



That is MINT! Great post man. Welcome!

Kevin


----------



## jra1100 (Aug 17, 2009)

> Needless to say my mother-in-law is not going to be the first recipient of my good will saw.



We call it "paying it forward", we stole it from some place, and you have ALREADY done some of that. Most all of us that participated in some way knew that you were "our kinda guy", when SCabs and others started this. Be warned that if you hang out here much you will get CAD (chainsaw addiction disorder) and end up with a bunch of saws, and friends that you well may never meet. We're glad that you joined and hope to see you post often. JR


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Aug 17, 2009)

I love it !!! His second post proves the old saying " What goes around, comes around." You folks started a great thing here.
Rick


----------



## warjohn (Aug 17, 2009)

Pat,

Although my MIL has 4 sons 3 of whom own chainsaws I cut all her firewood so when I heard the story of your saw getting damaged I was happy to see the response from all the members here. It is nice when people help people that help others and ask nothing in return.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 17, 2009)

Pat BIL said:


> Thank you all again so much.



No, Thank you....


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 17, 2009)

Pat BIL said:


> I said, " wait I'll be back right after I mail this letter and cut it up for you and tell you a little story."


I'd like to hear the story ! I can't imagine what I'd be thinking about this whole thing if I was you. LOL


----------



## parrisw (Aug 17, 2009)

Pat BIL said:


> I don't know why I am able to get on now (I did nothing different) but I am finally able to post a thank you.
> I did receive the case for the saw last night when I returned from a trip to visit my grandkids. The saw and case are an incredible set-up. I cannot thank you enough.
> Since I couldn't seem to be able to post a message this morning, I decided to write a letter to Mr. Snelling ( being that he was the only person I had an address for to thank). On my way to the post office to mail the letter I came across some older neighbors who live about a 1/4 mile from me who were out in their yard looking at s tree that had just blown over from the wind in their yard. I said, " wait I'll be back right after I mail this letter and cut it up for you and tell you a little story."
> Needless to say my mother-in-law is not going to be the first recipient of my good will saw. The saw ran great, the chaps fit great and the story was told.
> ...



Great, welcome to the site. The saw couldn't of gone to a more deserving person.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 17, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> Pat,
> I hope you like the gift we made. We did it as much for ourselves as for you.
> I think many of us feel we were "cut from the same cloth" as you, even though
> we don't know you, and that called us to action.
> We had a ton of fun with it.


I couldn't say it better. It was a lot of fun indeed!



Pat BIL said:


> I don't know why I am able to get on now (I did nothing different) but I am finally able to post a thank you.
> I did receive the case for the saw last night when I returned from a trip to visit my grandkids. The saw and case are an incredible set-up. I cannot thank you enough.
> Since I couldn't seem to be able to post a message this morning, I decided to write a letter to Mr. Snelling ( being that he was the only person I had an address for to thank). On my way to the post office to mail the letter I came across some older neighbors who live about a 1/4 mile from me who were out in their yard looking at s tree that had just blown over from the wind in their yard. I said, " wait I'll be back right after I mail this letter and cut it up for you and tell you a little story."
> Needless to say my mother-in-law is not going to be the first recipient of my good will saw. The saw ran great, the chaps fit great and the story was told.
> ...


I love it. The first work you did with the saw wasn't even for yourself. Of course you'll soon see, that we're all just looking for opportunities to run out saws. WELCOME to AS!!!

PS - What's your next saw going to be?


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 17, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Great, welcome to the site. The saw couldn't of gone to a more deserving person.



My thoughts exactly


----------



## KMB (Aug 18, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> PS - What's your next saw going to be?



opcorn: 

Kevin


----------



## madhatte (Aug 18, 2009)

See, this here is the _good stuff_. Kudos, all!


----------



## toddstreeservic (Aug 18, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> What's your next saw going to be?


 
Husqvarna NE 346 xp!!! opcorn:


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 18, 2009)

toddstreeservic said:


> Husqvarna NE 346 xp!!! opcorn:



doubt that, he already has a more than capable 50cc saw. I'd say something a little bigger, maybe a 441 or a 460.......


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 18, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> doubt that, he already has a more than capable 50cc saw. I'd say something a little bigger, maybe a 441 or a 460.......



Na will build him a ported 880! LOL


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome BIL Pat!


Good to see you around. Please tell us more about yourself.


Mr. HE


----------



## toddstreeservic (Aug 18, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> doubt that, he already has a more than capable 50cc saw. I'd say something a little bigger, maybe a 441 or a 460.......



A stock (muffler modded) NE 346xp would beat the Stihl he has now easy. And is lighter too!


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 18, 2009)

toddstreeservic said:


> A stock (muffler modded) NE 346xp would beat the Stihl he has now easy. And is lighter too!



if it ever would start! then maybe it could but i doubt it.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 19, 2009)

I got the letter today that Pat wrote me. Thank you Pat for all the kind words for *all of us*. Thank you for the hat as well. 

OK, so I need to shave and take a shower


----------



## TRI955 (Aug 19, 2009)

That's cool!!! Don't be a stranger around here Pat!!!


Mike


----------



## olyeller (Aug 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by toddstreeservic View Post
A stock (muffler modded) NE 346xp would beat the Stihl he has now easy. And is lighter too!



matt9923 said:


> if it ever would start! then maybe it could but i doubt it.




You guys crack me up--more than 900 posts before the brand wars start up again, but here we are. Pat, you'll find the guys here can sometimes get a little fanatical about brands and individual saws, with nonstop badgering about which is best and why. But the bottom like is we are all one happy family for the most part, and you'll see that we do love our chainsaws with uncommon vigor and allegiance! Welcome to the club.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 20, 2009)

toddstreeservic said:


> A stock (muffler modded) NE 346xp would beat the Stihl he has now easy. And is lighter too!



For what the bil does and his back that stihl is absolutely a perfect fit.


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 20, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I got the letter today that Pat wrote me. Thank you Pat for all the kind words for *all of us*. Thank you for the hat as well.
> 
> OK, so I need to shave and take a shower



Cool hat!!! But who's the guy from jail. :jawdrop:



7


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 25, 2009)

VAJerry said:


> Congrats guys. Job well done. Mr. Snellrizer, sir, if you would PM me your mailing address I have something I think you would enjoy. A small token of my respect for what you did.



The kindness continues. I received a set of 5 ball peen hammers and three sizes of brass punches from Jerry. Thank you very much! They will go to good use.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> The kindness continues. I received a set of 5 ball peen hammers and three sizes of brass punches from Jerry. Thank you very much! They will go to good use.



Awesome.


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 25, 2009)

this threads been slow lately


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 25, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> this threads been slow lately



All seem a little slow so does the economy, dern it, come on phone lol.


----------



## matt9923 (Aug 25, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> All seem a little slow so does the economy, dern it, come on phone lol.



I here you on that. my shops been slow so i bid on building 2 decks so at least I'm doing something, waiting for the lumberyard to show up so i can get to work!


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 25, 2009)

Aside from 2 outstanding orders, we're just making inventory right now.


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 8, 2009)

.....


----------



## bml (Sep 8, 2009)

Somehow I missed this thread during it's peak, and I must say that I'm a bit dissapointed that I wasn't around to contribute to the overwhelming generosity of you folks. I'm stunned at the selflessness that was shown in this thread. It took a couple hours to read all 60+ pages, but it was well worth it.


----------



## SSG Medic (Sep 16, 2009)

Bump.

No pics?? Can't we get just a little Saw ####?


----------



## bcorradi (Sep 17, 2009)

Good job Brad on an outstanding job you did throughout this thread. Congratulations on the semi monetary rewards you have been given.
Take care,
Brad


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 9, 2010)

hows the saw doing? and BIL Pat?


----------



## nanuk (Feb 10, 2010)

*thanks for bringing this up!*



matt9923 said:


> hows the saw doing? and BIL Pat?



I wasn't here for the event... but I have read through the whole thing!

Wow!

*AS Community!* :yourock:


----------



## teacherman (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow. This is amazing. It must have started when I was taking a break from AS, being in a state of self-disgust over my crazy CAD. I just now read this, and I remember why I like this site and the people on it, and why I drove 300+ miles during deer season to hang out in the frozen woods and run chainsaws with twenty people I had never met. Good on ALL y'all!


----------



## nanuk (Feb 18, 2010)

*100% straight up.*



teacherman said:


> Wow. This is amazing. ....I remember why I like this site and the people on it, and why I drove 300+ miles during deer season to hang out in the frozen woods and run chainsaws with twenty people I had never met. Good on ALL y'all!


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow just spent over three hours reading this thread

It brought tears to my eyes. What a wonderful thing ya all have done!!!!!

After I got done reading this I had to go back and read the fist two pages to see how it got started!

Billy


----------

